# Beware of this outfitter.......



## I_hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Good find Marty!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is the kind of stuff that reflects so negatively on all of us. If this is in fact true, I hope they get busted big time.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Banjo Man said:


> That is the kind of stuff that reflects so negatively on all of us. If this is in fact true, I hope they get busted big time.


To the best of my knowledge "this in in fact true".

They charge for hunts on ground they get "permission" to hunt for themselves.
Among other things.
I have personal experiance that they have done this.......

marty


----------



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had the misfortune of finding a"guide service" like that many years ago here in NY. Have you contacted the state conservation about this company or the BBB?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Archer469 said:


> I had the misfortune of finding a"guide service" like that many years ago here in NY. Have you contacted the state conservation about this company or the BBB?


Nope......
Hey I was raised in Maspeth. 
How is NYC these days?

marty


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Are they a legit guide service?I don't know the laws there but in the county I hunt you have to have written permission on you at all times to hunt or fish.Seems like if they are breaking the law it would be pretty easy to catch them.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

thats what happens when premium whitetail hunts cost $4000 a person minimum....


the more money that can be made....the more risks and law bending or breaking will happen.


----------



## hickory creek (Jan 20, 2008)

Extreme losers & scumbags !!!!!!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

If someone is looking for an oustanding guided hunt in Southeast Kansas look up Tall Tine Outfitters. I think he is booked for this year as he only takes about 30 hunters and his success rate is awesome. Some of the bucks killed last year were phenominal and a couple of the misses were even bigger but at least they were on film. Her works his arse off to make sure no one over hunts the same ground. Honest,reasonable and knows how to kill monster bucks. His name is Mark McQueen.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*Is this group the same as Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*

that you find on the internet? They guide for waterfowl, turkey, deer and coyote/bobcat.

I would think it would be very easy to prosecute for the kinds of things that are allegedly being done by "Kansas Extreme Outfitters".

45er


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

How the heck to they retain their outfitters licence. somthing dosen't Jive??


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

buckeyboy said:


> How the heck to they retain their outfitters licence. somthing dosen't Jive??


I don't think most "outfitters" have any special license.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

chuckatuk said:


> Are they a legit guide service?I don't know the laws there but in the county I hunt you have to have written permission on you at all times to hunt or fish.Seems like if they are breaking the law it would be pretty easy to catch them.


Not here, and I do not think outfitters in Kansas have to have a license.

marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> How the heck to they retain their outfitters licence. somthing dosen't Jive??


None required...... :mg:

marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## vmartin (Jul 25, 2008)

why doesn't someone work with the kdwp on this or atleast forward the message to them?


it isn't hard to get an investigation started.


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

Very interesting, I met the owner once and he seemed like a decent guy. Like most outfitters they always get greedy for more money!


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*

BEWARE OF MARTY I THINK!
I have personally hunted with this outfitter for the past 3 years now and I have been pleased and very successful. I've hunted waterfowl and whitetail both and haven't ever been disappointed. They have a guy on their crew that does grain business with all the local farmers and that is how they get so much land permission. Others in the area are frustrated and jealous because he has become friends with so many area farmers and they seem to get permission just about anywhere.....good for me because I now get to go with them to all these spots:wink:..... 

This post is funny because this Marty guy is a guy that was hunting on the same property as this outfitter "the old couple" as he calls them....Marty was hunting with archery only and the outfitter wanted to hunted rifle only on this spot. The landlord "old couple" have ground that one of the outfitters uncle's farmed so the "old couple" said it was ok just for rifle season and marty could have the bow season.....marty didn't like this and proceeded to steal their trail camera and took the chip out of it and didn't give it back....BEWARE OF MARTY!!! Should be the headline of this post! The fact is... it looks like Marty is still upset about the situation and can't get over it....I'm sure he is the one who posted the deal on craigslist and now is posting on here making stuff up. 

So please ignore this post and anything Marty says because it is probably a lie and he needs to go shoot his frustrations out on his bow:tongue:

As for the two outrageous stories he posted and made up himself..... They have never been run off and land and have never used any high school kids to get on land because they don't need to.....they have all the land permission directly with the farmers and even pay the farmers according to how many people they take out. The horse story isn't close to being true either because all their whitetail land belongs to the outfitters uncle that farms and three other friends of the family....all their whitetail ground is either family or friend owned. Sooooo, BEWARE OF MARTY! He likes to steal things....oh and by the way they paid the "old couple" before they even started hunting....all Marty did was cause a headache for the "old couple."

Kansas Xtreme (check your spelling Marty) Outfitters is a great group to go hunting with and have always treated my friends and family I've taken very well. And I've personally hunted with two of the landlords and three more of the farmers they have permission with....they even take them hunting no questions asked. They have a successful business and a lot of ground because they treat people well.....the local hunter Marty might not like it but I've seen the landlords and farmers have a blast hunting with these guys and they have always told them they are more than welcome to hunt on their land anytime. 

I'm done ranting now and look forward to hunting with this outfitter for many years to come!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I get the impression that kansashunter1 is in fact Kansas Xtreme Outfitters.

Awful descriptive for having just hunted with them a few times.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

hunt1up said:


> I get the impression that kansashunter1 is in fact Kansas Xtreme Outfitters.
> 
> Awful descriptive for having just hunted with them a few times.


LOL... ya think?

kansashunter1 = 1 post and this one was it.... LOL

Marty (ZAP) = long time AT-er


Ummmmm ..... who do you believe?

-ZA


----------



## nanuke22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ding! Ding! Let's get it on!!!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

kansashunter1 said:


> BEWARE OF MARTY I THINK!
> I have personally hunted with this outfitter for the past 3 years now and I have been pleased and very successful. I've hunted waterfowl and whitetail both and haven't ever been disappointed. They have a guy on their crew that does grain business with all the local farmers and that is how they get so much land permission. Others in the area are frustrated and jealous because he has become friends with so many area farmers and they seem to get permission just about anywhere.....good for me because I now get to go with them to all these spots:wink:.....
> 
> This post is funny because this Marty guy is a guy that was hunting on the same property as this outfitter "the old couple" as he calls them....Marty was hunting with archery only and the outfitter wanted to hunted rifle only on this spot. The landlord "old couple" have ground that one of the outfitters uncle's farmed so the "old couple" said it was ok just for rifle season and marty could have the bow season.....marty didn't like this and proceeded to steal their trail camera and took the chip out of it and didn't give it back....BEWARE OF MARTY!!! Should be the headline of this post! The fact is... it looks like Marty is still upset about the situation and can't get over it....I'm sure he is the one who posted the deal on craigslist and now is posting on here making stuff up.
> ...


Waiting for Marty's rebuttal before making any judgment.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Well Mr. kansashunter1 -----------------

You have one post, you didn't completely fill out your profile, we know NOTHING about you and you expect us to believe you over Marty.........

Thats funny right there!!!!!!!


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> *So please ignore this post and anything Marty says because it is probably a lie* and he needs to go shoot his frustrations out on his bow:tongue:


I've never met Marty but I find hist posts to be knowledgeable and helpful so I think I will keep listening (or reading?) to the stuff he says. And I agree with hunt1up you're post is pretty darn descriptive for have only hunting there for 3 years


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I went to the website and they look to be primarily a waterfowl outfitter, which I don't do, so I most likely wouldn't go there anyway to deer hunt.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in fact a guy who hunts with them about ten times a year and I talk to them all the time. They even give me a discount on hunting because I go with them so much. My name is Jerry and I live in Lawrence, KS which is about 15 minutes away from where this Marty guy hunts. I'm in quite a few photos with these guys on their website.... they told me about this article on here and I decided to get on and defend them because they aren't going to have a pissing match with Marty. So I told them I would. I heard all about their altercation last year with this guy. He has never hunted with them to my knowledge. And no I'm not a long time member of this forum because I'm too old and have to many things going on to be on a forum all the time. The Kansas Xtreme Outfitters are made up of some great young gentlemen that are just trying to help the city folk like myself hunt.


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

Personal feeling... which does not mean much...

Marty needs to call and file a report and start an investigation. Once the investigation comes out, then let AT now what was found and how it was handled instead of gossiping about the jobs people could lose. 

If the outfitter is wrong then I hope he is held accountable to all those they deceived. They will answer ot God also for taking advantage of His creatures to make money.

I guess I have a problem with, he said she said conversations were the cliental and therefore possible jobs could be ruined. Let’s stick to facts and let the investigation handle the here say.


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmmm . . . Having trouble believing the guy that joined today, most likely just to comment on this thread.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ttank0789 said:


> I've never met Marty but I find hist posts to be knowledgeable and helpful so I think I will keep listening (or reading?) to the stuff he says. And I agree with hunt1up you're post is pretty darn descriptive for have only hunting there for 3 years



I've hunted there 3 years because that is when they started their business... the altercation with Marty happened this past hunting season and I was hunting on their uncle's ground when this happened and heard every detail. I've tried becoming a partner but they want to keep it in the family. Marty's spot is a whole 40 acres with barely any true timber on it....they don't care anymore they were just pissed he took their camera chip.


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Get 'cha popcorn! :happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Budworth402 said:


> Hmmmm . . . Having trouble believing the guy that joined today, most likely just to comment on this thread.


yeah I did just join to comment on this one post....I don't need to sit on the internet all day long and bash people....but I will defend the one's that deserve defending....

Also, go ahead and run an investigation on them....bet you won't find anything


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> I'm in fact a guy who hunts with them about ten times a year and I talk to them all the time. They even give me a discount on hunting because I go with them so much. My name is Lou and I live in Lawrence, KS which is about 15 minutes away from where this Marty guy hunts. I'm in quite a few photos with these guys on their website.... they told me about this article on here and I decided to get on and defend them because they aren't going to have a pissing match with Marty. So I told them I would. I heard all about their altercation last year with this guy. He has never hunted with them to my knowledge. And no I'm not a long time member of this forum because I'm too old and have to many things going on to be on a forum all the time. The Kansas Xtreme Outfitters are made up of some great young gentlemen that are just trying to help the city folk like myself hunt.





kansashunter1 said:


> I've hunted there 3 years because that is when they started their business... the altercation with Marty happened this past hunting season and I was hunting on their uncle's ground when this happened and heard every detail. I've tried becoming a partner but they want to keep it in the family. Marty's spot is a whole 40 acres with barely any true timber on it....they don't care anymore they were just pissed he took their camera CHIP .


Maybe because this picture was on it........................


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

pite0007 said:


> Get 'cha popcorn! :happy1::happy1::happy1:


I am subscribed and ready to read every word. This is gonna get good!:moviecorn


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll have to stick with Marty as well. I've never heard of an honest outfitter anywhere especially here in Kansas. Kansashunter1 not bashing you but if you live in Kansas anyway why in the world would you pay an outfitter to take you hunting?


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Powerstroker said:


> Maybe because this picture was on it........................



I have no idea what this means and my name is Jerry not Lou. So what are you referring to?


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd recommend everyone call off the dogs until Marty responds.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmm, I dunno?? I once knew a preacher named Jerry Lou.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Budworth402 said:


> Hmmmm . . . Having trouble believing the guy that joined today, *most likely* just to comment on this thread.


....how about NO DOUBT, 100% he registered to save face for these guys. Not buying his story without at least 5 total posts...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jerry, can I please have your phone number?

I would like to speak with you on the phone regarding KXO - I want to check up on them before I book a hunt. Since you are experienced with them and hunt with them 10 times a year for three years, I'm sure there can be no better reference to vouch for them than yourself. Thanks.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

zyxw said:


> I'll have to stick with Marty as well. I've never heard of an honest outfitter anywhere especially here in Kansas. Kansashunter1 not bashing you but if you live in Kansas anyway why in the world would you pay an outfitter to take you hunting?


I pay for an outfitter because I travel all the time for work and have no time to do the proper prep work for hunting....I pay these guys to do it....go out and hunt a few days get my meat and hopefully a trophy and I'm happy. I used to be a hardcore antler hunter, fisher, bow-rifle-muzzleloader hunter, turkey, waterfowl...everything under the sun hunter but I have a family and job that requires me to be away from home a lot so I take my two to three weeks off during hunting season and go with these guys. They stress safety to my kids and us old guys and make an enjoyable time out of it....rather than me going out there blind...no time to scout and do the proper procedures, I depend on them. Haven't disappointed me yet.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

mdnabors said:


> ....how about NO DOUBT, 100% he registered to save face for these guys. Not buying his story without at least 5 total posts...:icon_1_lol:


Hey got seven now:thumbs_up


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> They have a guy on their crew that does grain business with all the local farmers and that is how they get so much land permission. Others in the area are frustrated and jealous because he has become friends with so many area farmers and they seem to get permission just about anywhere!


Just because they have permission on the land doesn't mean they have permission to take others hunting there for money. That was going on in my area, guess what that guy lost all his permission once people figured out what was going on. If you're with Xtreme outfitters or not, I doubt you have a place to hunt for long if this is how they do business.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

pite0007 said:


> Jerry, can I please have your phone number?
> 
> I would like to speak with you on the phone regarding KXO - I want to check up on them before I book a hunt. Since you are experienced with them and hunt with them 10 times a year for three years, I'm sure there can be no better reference to vouch for them than yourself. Thanks.


I PM'd you with my #


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Stanley said:


> Waiting for Marty's rebuttal before making any judgment.



You mean the truth isn't based on post count?


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Just because they have permission on the land doesn't mean they have permission to take others hunting there for money. That was going on in my area, guess what that guy lost all his permission once people figured out what was going on. If you're with Xtreme outfitters or not, I doubt you have a place to hunt for long if this is how they do business.



Like I said all their whitetail ground is on family and friends and get paid a certain amount per customer....everyone is aware and they even put orange KXO flags on the vehicles when they are hunting to let the landowner know it is a KXO hunter.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

G20 said:


> You mean the truth isn't based on post count?


Not necessarily. BUT, you've got Marty who has built credibility and respect as a hunter on this board and then you've got a virtual unknown with ties to the accused. Not saying any of us is infallible or that Marty didn't get bad second hand info but I'd trust his first hand account because he's a stand up dude.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

KSNimrod said:


> Not necessarily. BUT, you've got Marty who has built credibility and respect as a hunter on this board and then you've got a virtual unknown with ties to the accused. Not saying any of us is infallible or that Marty didn't get bad second hand info but I'd trust his first hand account because he's a stand up dude.


he is a stand up dude because he has 6K some odd posts and gives good hunting info???? I'm sure that is what everyone thought about BTK until they figured out he was a serial killer...how can you judge someones character by what they post on the internet??? People are two faced and the internet disguises better than anything. That is why there are so sickos on the internet searching for young girls. I know I'm going to the extreme here but you are basing your trust on someone you don't even know.....if you would like to get to know him I can get his phone # and I believe he still lives in Lawrence like I do....
If Marty would like to get together and discuss this situation and work it out like grown-ups I'm sure they can arrange something rather than posting lies on the internet.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*



KSNimrod said:


> Not necessarily. BUT, you've got Marty who has built credibility and respect as a hunter on this board and then you've got a virtual unknown with ties to the accused. Not saying any of us is infallible or that Marty didn't get bad second hand info but I'd trust his first hand account because he's a stand up dude.


he is a stand up dude because he has 6K some odd posts and gives good hunting info???? I'm sure that is what everyone thought about BTK until they figured out he was a serial killer...how can you judge someones character by what they post on the internet??? People are two faced and the internet disguises better than anything. That is why there are so sickos on the internet searching for young girls. I know I'm going to the extreme here but you are basing your trust on someone you don't even know.....if you would like to get to know him I can get his phone # and I believe he still lives in Lawrence like I do....
If Marty would like to get together and discuss this situation and work it out like grown-ups I'm sure they can arrange something rather than posting lies on the internet.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

KSNimrod said:


> Not necessarily. BUT, you've got Marty who has built credibility and respect as a hunter on this board and then you've got a virtual unknown with ties to the accused. Not saying any of us is infallible or that Marty didn't get bad second hand info but I'd trust his first hand account because he's a stand up dude.


Is this the same Marty?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=984596&highlight=rogers,+mn+cabelas


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well old man from ks......this post has been here for a week now and no responce from marty??????
post counts for nothing 
99.999% couldn't pick either one of you out of a line-up.
so i'm giving you the edge here from every post i read.

i would stand up for my friends too!

i looked at motives in all the posts,and you sound like your telling the truth to me ,but i have no dog in this race.

but no responces ....hummmm......that's a story in itself.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

WEEGEE said:


> well old man from ks......this post has been here for a week now and no responce from marty??????
> post counts for nothing
> 99.999% couldn't pick either one of you out of a line-up.
> so i'm giving you the edge here from every post i read.
> ...


Easy.... This thread was started on the 3rd, and then disappeared into the pages. KS brought it back up with a reply a couple of hours ago. Marty hasn't been on to see it yet. I'm not saying who is wrong or right, but I seriously doubt that Marty will let it go unanswered. Just my .02


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Powerstroker said:


> Easy.... This thread was started on the 3rd, and then disappeared into the pages. KS brought it back up with a reply a couple of hours ago. Marty hasn't been on to see it yet. I'm not saying who is wrong or right, but I seriously doubt that Marty will let it go unanswered. Just my .02


agreed ,but i check on all my post reguardless
sounds like one or both have axes to grind,with all the accusations from both sides


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it was professor plum in the dinning room with the candlestick.... just my impression. Bunker


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

KSNimrod said:


> Not necessarily. BUT, you've got Marty who has built credibility and respect as a hunter on this board and then you've got a virtual unknown with ties to the accused. Not saying any of us is infallible or that Marty didn't get bad second hand info but I'd trust his first hand account because he's a stand up dude.


Wasn't long ago a thread was started where a buyer with excellent feedback claimed he didn't receive a bow. Lot of ATer's were calling for the seller's head til the truth came out.

I don't know Marty or KH personally but i'm not gonna call either out based on their AT popularity. Best to do as Stanley posted and wait for more info.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this the same Marty?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=984596&highlight=rogers,+mn+cabelas


Wow, kinda shoots that credibilty thing all to hell....


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*

Thank you for the Neutral and Intelligent Responses! This is something for the two parties to hash out and not for everyone to have opinions over things they don't know.....


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> BEWARE OF MARTY I THINK!
> I have personally hunted with this outfitter for the past 3 years now and I have been pleased and very successful. I've hunted waterfowl and whitetail both and haven't ever been disappointed. They have a guy on their crew that does grain business with all the local farmers and that is how they get so much land permission. Others in the area are frustrated and jealous because he has become friends with so many area farmers and they seem to get permission just about anywhere.....good for me because I now get to go with them to all these spots:wink:.....
> 
> This post is funny because this Marty guy is a guy that was hunting on the same property as this outfitter "the old couple" as he calls them....Marty was hunting with archery only and the outfitter wanted to hunted rifle only on this spot. The landlord "old couple" have ground that one of the outfitters uncle's farmed so the "old couple" said it was ok just for rifle season and marty could have the bow season.....marty didn't like this and proceeded to steal their trail camera and took the chip out of it and didn't give it back....BEWARE OF MARTY!!! Should be the headline of this post! The fact is... it looks like Marty is still upset about the situation and can't get over it....I'm sure he is the one who posted the deal on craigslist and now is posting on here making stuff up.
> ...


KANSASHUNTER1 - Do you really expect anybody to believe that you are just a customer of Kansas Xtreme, and not the actual owner, or a front man speaking for the owner?

You created you ARCHERYTALK account TODAY, the 12th and made your first post TODAY. The last post in this thread before yours was on August 3rd, and if you had ever used ARCHERYTALK before you would agree that by now (9 days later) this thread was buried at least 30 pages deep in the archives.

Therefore, unless you have about, oh I dont know 10 hours of free time to go through this forum and stumble across Marty's post, someone had to have informed you "hey man some guy on ARCHERYTALK, is calling you out" at which point you made this account and so slickly thought you would be fooling everybody.

Think again, we are not as stupid as you think.

Marty is a well known and well respected bow hunter. He has only been hunting a few years and is more knowledgeable than most 30 year veterans.
From what I can see, he hunts a lot of good public ground and can take plenty of good bucks without the spots that you guys have ruined for him.

Go away.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, kinda shoots that credibilty thing all to hell....


hahahaha! I couldn't agree more!:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

G20 said:


> Wasn't long ago a thread was started where a buyer with excellent feedback claimed he didn't receive a bow. Lot of ATer's were calling for the seller's head til the truth came out.
> 
> I don't know Marty or KH personally but i'm not gonna call either out based on their AT popularity. Best to do as Stanley posted and wait for more info.


exactly. what the hell does post count have to do with anything? the tyson deal is a perfect example


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

With hunting comes jealousy..It seems like no charges have been filled.I would believe that a state like Kansas would be on top of illegal hunting.It is easy to sit on the INTERNET and make claims.If they where doing illegal stuff then I would have the proper authorities handling the situation.The only illegal thing I see is the THEFT of a memory card from a camera.


----------



## Half Rack (Apr 21, 2010)

Monarchcx said:


>




That's funny!


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

grfox said:


> KANSASHUNTER1 - Do you really expect anybody to believe that you are just a customer of Kansas Xtreme, and not the actual owner, or a front man speaking for the owner?
> 
> You created you ARCHERYTALK account TODAY, the 12th and made your first post TODAY. The last post in this thread before yours was on August 3rd, and if you had ever used ARCHERYTALK before you would agree that by now (9 days later) this thread was buried at least 30 pages deep in the archives.
> 
> ...


As I said earlier in my post.....I was informed that this was out here and I decided to defend them.....if someone was saying something bad about someone you respected you would stick up for them...just like you are doing now for Marty.....Marty hunted one 40 acre place in their territory and he ruined it for them.....

I am NOT the Owner..... the owners are Jim, Jay, and Brian Shively, father and sons. Daniel was part owner but they bought him out because he started farming and doesn't have time to guide. Just a concerned client and no I probably wouldn't have ever joined this forum if it wasn't for Marty and his lies. 

Maybe I will learn as much as Marty if I read up for the next 10 hoursukey: j/k.....


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this the same Marty?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=984596&highlight=rogers,+mn+cabelas


Yep. Same dude. He was upfront with the sales clerks at Cabela's as to the reason for the return. He wasn't DEMANDING that they do anything for him. He wasn't lying as to why he was returning the stuff. He wasn't afraid to post about it on the net for fear of what others might think of him. So ask yourself this - If he'd post something in that thread (knowing that some would slam him) because it was the real version of how his experience went couldn't it be likely he's posting the real version of his experiences here?

Listen - I don't have a dog in this fight. Marty and kansashunter1 could both be serial killers for all I know... :wink: Stanley is right, best to wait and see how it shakes out.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*

We sound like a bunch of old women at the coffee shop and are waaay to sensitive about something that no one is involved with besides Marty and KXO


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

kansashunter1 said:


> We sound like a bunch of old women at the coffee shop and are waaay to sensitive about something that no one is involved with besides Marty and KXO


LOL! Now wait a minute, I thought you said you were new to this site...


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, kinda shoots that credibilty thing all to hell....


Yeah, I have no dog in this fight but I will take your side on that one. I am still impartial to the other things going on in this thread......


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> As I said earlier in my post.....I was informed that this was out here and I decided to defend them.....if someone was saying something bad about someone you respected you would stick up for them...just like you are doing now for Marty.....Marty hunted one 40 acre place in their territory and he ruined it for them.....
> 
> I am NOT the Owner..... the owners are Jim, Jay, and Brian Shively, father and sons. Daniel was part owner but they bought him out because he started farming and doesn't have time to guide. Just a concerned client and no I probably wouldn't have ever joined this forum if it wasn't for Marty and his lies.
> 
> Maybe I will learn as much as Marty if I read up for the next 10 hoursukey: j/k.....


Thats awfully nice of you, but sorry still on Marty with this one. Why isnt the Outfitter on here defending themselves? This is a pretty public place to have your name dragged around in the dirt, for you to not come on here and defend yourself.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

grfox said:


> KANSASHUNTER1 - Do you really expect anybody to believe that you are just a customer of Kansas Xtreme, and not the actual owner, or a front man speaking for the owner?
> 
> You created you ARCHERYTALK account TODAY, the 12th and made your first post TODAY. The last post in this thread before yours was on August 3rd, and if you had ever used ARCHERYTALK before you would agree that by now (9 days later) this thread was buried at least 30 pages deep in the archives.
> 
> ...


he clearly did state in his post that he joined this site just to tell his story. he said the owners of the out fitter told him about the thread and he decided to try and let others know about a guy there having issues with. so he isnt trying to pull a fast one when his intensions were mentioned in his own post.

now until this the OP responds no one is guilty of anything. post count and talking and being a good guy on the internet means nothing at all like mentioned. there alot of well respected people out there that are loved by many, seen as a great person then next thing you know you find out there a serial murder hiding bodys in the house.

hope to see the OP respond. curious


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sure Marty will be on to reply. What the reply will be I don't know. Kudos to KS for standing up for his friends.

I would like to know this: If the owner knew about the thread, it leads me to believe that he might be an AT member. Why hasn't he stood up to defend himself instead of sending someone else to do it 9 days later? It makes no difference as to what the truth is, I would just like to know.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*kansas Xtreme Outfitters*



grfox said:


> Thats awfully nice of you, but sorry still on Marty with this one. Why isnt the Outfitter on here defending themselves? This is a pretty public place to have your name dragged around in the dirt, for you to not come on here and defend yourself.


They have day jobs and can't be on here while they are at work.....I will let them know you would like to hear from them.....Jay will most likely be the one to jump on but they have extremely slow internet at their house because they live out in BFE. I will see what he says. 

But to be quite frank, there shouldn't be any names getting drug through the dirt if the parties would talk man to man. The worldwide web doesn't need to hear every conversation although everyone likes drama now-a-days.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> We sound like a bunch of old women at the coffee shop and are waaay to sensitive about something that no one is involved with besides Marty and KXO


So why are you involved if you're not part of KXO? I think it's pretty sad that they sent you on here to defend them, why can't they defend themselves? You are either one of the owners or you don't know whats going on when you're not around. Anyone who takes advantage of landowners = shady. In my opinion KXO=shady.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Powerstroker said:


> I'm sure Marty will be on to reply. What the reply will be I don't know. Kudos to KS for standing up for his friends.
> 
> I would like to know this: If the owner knew about the thread, it leads me to believe that he might be an AT member. Why hasn't he stood up to defend himself instead of sending someone else to do it 9 days later? It makes no difference as to what the truth is, I would just like to know.


They called me yesterday and told me they were called by another friend who also runs a guide business....that he saw it on here and told me to look it up for them if I could.....And I said SURE! They aren't members....Jay didn't even know the name of the website.....he said "it's called archeryforum.com or archerytalk.com, or something like that"......I googled both with Kansas Xtreme Outfitters next to the website name and it brought the post right up. Pretty simple.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kansashunter1 i just dont like you for some reason


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> So why are you involved if you're not part of KXO? I think it's pretty sad that they sent you on here to defend them, why can't they defend themselves? You are either one of the owners or you don't know whats going on when you're not around. Anyone who takes advantage of landowners = shady. In my opinion KXO=shady.


oh here we go Mr. Conspiracy theory.....I will have Jay get on here and talk to Marty....not you....but Marty.....they don't need to workout anything with you. They asked me because I'm on the computer all the time and they aren't. They go to work and then they spend most the evening outside working on stuff for the business and building a marsh for waterfowl....I told them I would see what the post said....I took it upon myself to defend.....


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> They called me yesterday and told me they were called by another friend who also runs a guide business....that he saw it on here and told me to look it up for them if I could.....And I said SURE! They aren't members....Jay didn't even know the name of the website.....he said "it's called archeryforum.com or archerytalk.com, or something like that"......I googled both with Kansas Xtreme Outfitters next to the website name and it brought the post right up. Pretty simple.


And why would they ask you to look it up for them? I thought you were some old man, and they were young men? You are just digging yourself deeper, you just as well come clean and tell us you are from KXO.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Kansashunter1 i just dont like you for some reason


wow....that is real Christian of you as you have a verse out of the Bible under your post.....

You don't have to like me doesn't hurt my feelings....


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> and why would they ask you to look it up for them? I thought you were some old man, and they were young men? You are just digging yourself deeper, you just as well come clean and tell us you are from kxo.


amen


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> And why would they ask you to look it up for them? I thought you were some old man, and they were young men? You are just digging yourself deeper, you just as well come clean and tell us you are from KXO.


so because I'm old....means I can't run a computer???? I have a laptop and it goes everywhere with me son..... It is like a cellphone to me...I do all my work on it......like I said I will tell Jay to get on here.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am a Christian that doesnt mean i have to like you i think your whole story is a lie


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> I am a Christian that doesnt mean i have to like you i think your whole story is a lie


you can think what you want...... I explained everything in full detail and I will have Jay get on here tonight if he has time.....but right now I don't have time because I need to get some work done instead of worry about random people jumping on here defending on person or the other....


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> so because I'm old....means I can't run a computer???? I have a laptop and it goes everywhere with me son..... It is like a cellphone to me...I do all my work on it......like I said I will tell Jay to get on here.


My point is why would they ask some old man that is a client of there's to come argue with guys on this site? To me they either don't really care or are just plain lazy. If someone was bashing me on a forum, I wouldn't ask anyone to stand up for me, I'd come on here and do it myself. I'd like to have a mod run an IP check on your address, I bet it's not linked to whoever you say you are.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

no one should pass judgment either way unless you know the facts. it's all hear say.


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> My point is why would they ask some old man that is a client of there's to come argue with guys on this site? To me they either don't really care or are just plain lazy. If someone was bashing me on a forum, I wouldn't ask anyone to stand up for me, I'd come on here and do it myself. I'd like to have a mod run an IP check on your address, I bet it's not linked to whoever you say you are.


man....you are Mr. Conspiracy Theory.....if you would read all the posts you would have saw they asked me to look it up and read it and see what I thought of it...they DID NOT ask me to respond....I did it myself.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, kinda shoots that credibilty thing all to hell....


I agree, not sure where I stand on this one. I was all about Marty till I read that. I'm on the fence now.

I'm really confused now. Don't know who to believe. Where are you Marty? can you give us an explanation? ks_bow_hunter is all loose lipped and I'm having a hard time sifting through this mess, looking for the truth.


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is almost as good as a "Big Boy" thread. Throw a little Dean and a little Hunlee in and we would have a party.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Kansashunter1 i just dont like you for some reason


well you just gave me the same reason not to like you!!!!!

come on man ,you don't know him enough to justify that statement.
take some tictacs and just listen.



oh marty the phone is ringing.....now the door bell.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, kinda shoots that credibilty thing all to hell....


 Credibility is shot to hell because he takes advantage of a loophole in their return policy?

You do realize that as a business they take advantage of every loophole they can to limit competition and increase sales. Does that shoot their credibility as an outfitter to hell? 

Say you bought a box of ammo there that is supposed to be $40 a box and when the computer scans it the price rings up $4. Are you going to tell the clerk "excuse me this is supposed to be $40"? NO, your not. Even people that will post on here they would IMHO are lying. 


Dude defending your outfitter friend, in some ways I think that is cool. Other feeling are everything you are hearing is second hand from a friend. By the same token, everything we have heard from zap is second hand.

Even if they are taking people to places they ask permission to hunt they are not doing anything illegal to cost them their outfitting business. If they are doing what they ahve been accused of rather than call the police it would be simpler for someone just to mention to all the landowners "Hey these guys are making money off letting people hunt on your ground. Hope your getting some of it." That statement will have a far greater impact on their business than an investigation judging by what I have read. At that point the landowner will be informed of what is going on(if they don't already know). By impact I mean legitimizing or curtailing. If they are on the up and up with the landowners they will keep on keeping on. If they are not, they will quickly run out of places to take clients as landowner chats with landowner.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

kansashunter1 said:


> I pay for an outfitter because I travel all the time for work and have no time to do the proper prep work for hunting....I pay these guys to do it....go out and hunt a few days get my meat and hopefully a trophy and I'm happy. I used to be a hardcore antler hunter, fisher, bow-rifle-muzzleloader hunter, turkey, waterfowl...everything under the sun hunter but I have a family and job that requires me to be away from home a lot so I take my two to three weeks off during hunting season and go with these guys. They stress safety to my kids and us old guys and make an enjoyable time out of it....rather than me going out there blind...no time to scout and do the proper procedures, I depend on them. Haven't disappointed me yet.


You would have more hunting time if you weren't on the road guiding so much


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

We had a problem with a outfitter up where I hunt doing some of the same stuff that you have described . They were hunting spring turkeys on our private property ,driving through crop fields with atv's . My expierience with lease hunters is nothing but trouble, with tresspassing bieng biggest problem. Only way to stop them is to get law involved.


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this the same Marty?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=984596&highlight=rogers,+mn+cabelas


Pulling up a year old thread???
You may need to return your panties the're all wadded up..:thumbs_do

UncleRay


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

That aint the 1st time ive seen that.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Jarocal said:


> Credibility is shot to hell because he takes advantage of a loophole in their return policy?
> 
> You do realize that as a business they take advantage of every loophole they can to limit competition and increase sales. Does that shoot their credibility as an outfitter to hell?
> 
> ...


Well I WOULD tell them because I have before. There is a big difference in a mistake and knowing what it's worth and selling for less or negotiating with them. If you think I am lying then you are a thief. If you think it then you have already done it in your heart.:thumbs_do Have you ever got more change back than you were supposed to and caught it before you left? If so, what did you do?


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ks Guys*

I think all the Ks guys should just meet up and get this settled and report back to us.


----------



## KSXtremeOutfit (Aug 12, 2010)

*the moment youve been waiting for i assume*

Hello to all.

My name is Jay Shively and I run and operate Kansas Xtreme Outfitters with my dad and my brother. 

Where to begin... I think I will start with Marty first. He indeed did take the camera chip out of my camera and kept it for 3 weeks. We knew he had it, but all we wanted was to get it back. He sure caused problems for us with the old couple. Me and Daniel my ex partner did talk to the couple about 3 times and told them we wanted to guide deer for our rifle hunter there and paid her money before season started. When I say he causes problems he YELLED AT HER over the phone when she told him that we were coming in for rifle season, yelling at the landowner is something I would never ever do! Youve got to be crazy! He had this poor woman so worried she asked us to pull out mid season and that was it. I never yelled at her, but I apologized for Marty yelling at her and making her feel bad because she gave us permission. Marty told her he was going to only bow hunt so she thought it would be ok. 

Another thing Marty said he has been hunting with us? FOR WHAT? I have never guided a man named Marty and I would know because I answer all the phone calls and set everything up! NO MARTY HAS EVER HUNTED ANYTHING at KXO. I can promise you that. So need I say anymore about that part...

If we are illegally taking birds then we would have been busted by now. We hunt right next to major highways and fields that can be watched from several roads and we wouldn’t even know we were being watched. They could watch us from all directions and they have. We have been checked several times and the last 2 years the same game warden has checked me 2 times in season and the second time he recognizes he doesn’t need to see my license or my gun. He knows we are good. 

About getting permission for ourselves without paying would be dumb! I know it wouldn’t last long so what would be the point? We pay per hunter to the land owner and some of the landowners wouldn’t take a penny from us. And yes we do take landowners and have taken them several times! They love it, so why not take the landowner it’s more of an incentive to keep letting on there. Another thing is we don’t lease land for waterfowl! We don’t hog up the land we have hunted with other groups that have had permission for the same day we did and we join up and have a good time. We can hunt with anyone and don’t get all worked up if they got permission as well.

Sorry for taking so long to respond and lay off ol Jerry is the best preferred client. He is a very nice man in my book. Thanks Jerry...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I cannot stomach someone who has no real knowledge of me telling me I am immoral, unethical or a theif. 

marty 
__________________
Zap 




well he just did!!!!!!!



where's marty? oooohhhhhhhh mmmaaarrrrtttttyyyyyyyy
somebody tell him his beer is getting warm ,that'll do it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> well you just gave me the same reason not to like you!!!!!
> 
> come on man ,you don't know him enough to justify that statement.
> take some tictacs and just listen.
> ...


i really dont care if you like my remember opions are like buttholes everyones got one i expressed mine i dont care if you like me or not and if you dont like my responce dont reply to it


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

This isn't the first outfitter I have heard of doing this in KS. Up where I hunt it is very hard to get permission to deer hunt on private land and most of the time when you ask why the landowner will tell you it is because of that outfitter and since they may not know who you are they are afraid the same thing could happen.

In some cases the outfitter had permission to hunt himself but then decided to charge others to hunt that same land or just plan trespassed. One farmer even ran a camera crew off of his ground after the outfitter told them they could hunt but the landowner had only given the outfitter permission. I've even seen this outfitter featured on a hunting show once or twice so I wonder which camera crew was ran off.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> I've hunted there 3 years because that is when they started their business... the altercation with Marty happened this past hunting season and I was hunting on their uncle's ground when this happened and heard every detail. I've tried becoming a partner but they want to keep it in the family. Marty's spot is a whole 40 acres with barely any true timber on it....they don't care anymore they were just pissed he took their camera chip.


Ok, first the camera chip was given to the landowner to pass on to the outfitter.

2- The outfitter lied to the elderly couple who own the land, they told them I could not bowhunt during rifle season.

3- The outfitter was told by the landowner to talk with m before he did anything.

4- He set a stand for gun hunting 80 yards across a field from one of my stands, and 40 yards from one I have on that side.

5- I had a barter deal with the landowner for sole hunting rights, he knew that and also knew I was out of state and set the stand without talking to me.

6- The outfitter told the elderly couple He needed a place to hunt, because he had none. 

7- The outfitters uncle was farming the place at that time, the landowners was so upset by this incident they now have a new person farming the ground.

marty.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

zap said:


> Ok, first the camera chip was given to the landowner to pass on to the outfitter.
> 
> 2- The outfitter lied to the elderly couple who own the land, they told them I could not bowhunt during rifle season.
> 
> ...


i am right there with you Marty i dont believe this guy one bit


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

zap said:


> Ok, first the camera chip was given to the landowner to pass on to the outfitter.
> 
> 2- The outfitter lied to the elderly couple who own the land, they told them I could not bowhunt during rifle season.
> 
> ...


Yayyy Marty returns! 

Sorry folks, still with Marty on this one.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Ok, first the camera chip was given to the landowner to pass on to the outfitter.
> 
> 2- The outfitter lied to the elderly couple who own the land, they told them I could not bowhunt during rifle season.
> 
> ...







i totally believe Marty we have no reason to believe kansashunter1 and i have plenty to believe Marty he has helped numerous times on here


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

And further more, The outfitter has money to make and a business to run and has every reason to lie about this situation. Marty doesn't have any reason to lie about any of this.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> BEWARE OF MARTY I THINK!
> I have personally hunted with this outfitter for the past 3 years now and I have been pleased and very successful. I've hunted waterfowl and whitetail both and haven't ever been disappointed. They have a guy on their crew that does grain business with all the local farmers and that is how they get so much land permission. Others in the area are frustrated and jealous because he has become friends with so many area farmers and they seem to get permission just about anywhere.....good for me because I now get to go with them to all these spots:wink:.....
> 
> This post is funny because this Marty guy is a guy that was hunting on the same property as this outfitter "the old couple" as he calls them....Marty was hunting with archery only and the outfitter wanted to hunted rifle only on this spot. The landlord "old couple" have ground that one of the outfitters uncle's farmed so the "old couple" said it was ok just for rifle season and marty could have the bow season.....marty didn't like this and proceeded to steal their trail camera and took the chip out of it and didn't give it back....BEWARE OF MARTY!!! Should be the headline of this post! The fact is... it looks like Marty is still upset about the situation and can't get over it....I'm sure he is the one who posted the deal on craigslist and now is posting on here making stuff up.
> ...


Whoever you are, the camera went from the tree to the landowners house, which is where the camera card went as soon as I erased it.:wink:

I found the craigs list ad looking for treestands, which I do every morning.
Saw it and passed it on.

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

to the guys that didnt know why he wasnt on im pretty sure he had gone to a bow shop today heres the thread..


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1284963


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe I was thick headed, but I didnt realize until now that the original big paragraph (in blue) was not written by Marty at all.

Just another random citizen making the same claims as Marty.

WoW these guys......


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to believe Marty on this one . I would say the outfitter is the one looking for money to gain out of the deal.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

pybowhtr said:


> I have to believe Marty on this one . I would say the outfitter is the one looking for money to gain out of the deal.


x1000


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> he is a stand up dude because he has 6K some odd posts and gives good hunting info???? I'm sure that is what everyone thought about BTK until they figured out he was a serial killer...how can you judge someones character by what they post on the internet??? People are two faced and the internet disguises better than anything. That is why there are so sickos on the internet searching for young girls. I know I'm going to the extreme here but you are basing your trust on someone you don't even know.....if you would like to get to know him I can get his phone # and I believe he still lives in Lawrence like I do....
> If Marty would like to get together and discuss this situation and work it out like grown-ups I'm sure they can arrange something rather than posting lies on the internet.


I posted no lies. :angel:

I started a thread about the incident, "Nervy farmer" last November of December.

marty


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Jarocal said:


> Credibility is shot to hell because he takes advantage of a loophole in their return policy?
> 
> You do realize that as a business they take advantage of every loophole they can to limit competition and increase sales. Does that shoot their credibility as an outfitter to hell?
> 
> ...


Dad and I went into K-mart several years ago and saw these awesome new mini pinnacle baitcasting reels. They were smaller versions of reels that we both owned and loved. The price of the ones we owned: 99.00
We could not find the price and the little clueless girl took a plastic Zebco that was sitting next to the reels and rang it up. It rang up ~ 10.00
She looked at us and said "they are 10.00"
We bought all five that they had. Now, once we got home, dad started feeling guilty. We discussed it and came to the conclusion that this girl had just cost K-mart a pile of money. We returned to the store and found a manager and explained that we thought the reels were mispriced and we grossly underpaid for them. After much searching and computer working, the manager could not figure out the price of the reels and honored the original sales price. So, while you make the blanket statement that everyone would just walk out and be happy about the mispriced goods, understand that there are still plenty of people in this world who operate on the principle of honesty. I give 10% of my income minimum to the church or directly to people that need it more than me. I tip 20% or more depending on the service and do not tip less than 15% even if the service is bad...waitressing/waiting sucks and pays very little. So why would I knowingly rip someone off whether I initiated the ripping or they screwed up and made a mistake? This post is a prime example of the slippery-slope of eroding morals and values that the last few decades of Americans have initiated, allowed, and perpetuated, and it is precisely the reason that this country is in the economic shape that it is in. 


BTW, this is not an attack on you, merely an observation based on your statement. Unfortunately, your statement about the ammo is probably true of more people than not. That is my point. People need to do the right thing regardless of wheter or not they are dealing with Cabellas or a poor little grandma. Doing the wrong thing and justifying it somehow, someway has entangled this country in a mess of he said, she said, trust me not him BS that has put us in the economic and moral toilet. 
Now, back to the original soap opera...


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

Never planned to hunt with an outfitter...
Hope to hunt with Marty someday...:wink:

UncleRay


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

phildaddy said:


> Well I WOULD tell them because I have before. There is a big difference in a mistake and knowing what it's worth and selling for less or negotiating with them. If you think I am lying then you are a thief. If you think it then you have already done it in your heart.:thumbs_do Have you ever got more change back than you were supposed to and caught it before you left? If so, what did you do?


 If a clerk gives me too much change back I let them know. They are accountable for what goes in and out of their till. A mistake is a mistake and should be corrected. If you have had something ring up lower than the actual price and you said something you are in a very small minority of American society.

As far as the issue Zap has with KansasXtreme I have read what has been posted and feel both sides have posted what they consider the truth. No offense to KansasXtremes choice of business but there are only 4 hunts I see myself going with an outfitter to do

1) Brown bear in Alaska (required for non residents)
2) Western Elk Hunt ( Don't have the resources to do enough scouting in areas out there currently)
3) Pa Elk hunt simply because I probably will never draw a tag more than once in my life.
4) Feral Hogs because while they are everywhere it is a lot easier to let the outfitter process 5 or 6 hogs for me :tongue:


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

Marty
I'll have to say I believe you. Still pretty questionable behavior in the Cabela's thread but at least your man enough to man up & admit what you did. So after reading this train wreck of a thread I have to say, I think your a stand up guy.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Uncleray said:


> Never planned to hunt with an outfitter...
> Hope to hunt with Marty someday...:wink:
> 
> UncleRay


same here i but i get to hunt with marty next season and i cant wait


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Jerry? Mr. Xtreem Outfitter? are you guys still out there?


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Uncleray said:


> Never planned to hunt with an outfitter...
> Hope to hunt with Marty someday...:wink:
> 
> UncleRay


+2:thumbs_up


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this the same Marty?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=984596&highlight=rogers,+mn+cabelas


Yes it's the same Marty who took his eight year old son to Cabelas for hunting clothes. Commented to a manager that my son would outgrow these expensive cloths before the season was up.
And took his advice to return them when he did and get a pro rated refund (tell the csr service rep the reason for the return), then buy more that would fit. 

I you have a problem with that it's your problem, not mine.

marty


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

But do they shot boners at KXO. Thats what we all want to know:tongue:


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was waiting for a "boner" comment! Haha


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

pybowhtr said:


> I have to believe Marty on this one . I would say the outfitter is the one looking for money to gain out of the deal.


X 2 You tell em' Marty! I believe ya. Sounds to me the outfitters were only out for money and they need a swift kick in the


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:












fowl_natured said:


> X 2 You tell em' Marty! I believe ya. Sounds to me the outfitters were only out for money and they need a swift kick in the


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

were are the KXO boys now no where because they know they were lieing


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

good he posted. its ethier the other guy is a part of the outfitter or maybe he is completly clueless as to who he is dealing with.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> were are the KXO boys now no where because they know they were lieing


they could olny make accusations when marty wasnt on :wink:


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

*I changed my mind about KXO*

I was on their website and the price for hunting waterfowl is per gun. Since I like to hunt with a bow I should be able to hunt for free :wink:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

basicly from what I hear they are running an illegal outfitting and trespassing?
why were no charges filed against them?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KSXtremeOutfit said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> My name is Jay Shively and I run and operate Kansas Xtreme Outfitters with my dad and my brother.
> 
> ...


I never yelled at the landowner.
I have permission to hunt there this year, do you?
The sd card was back at the landowners house the day after I took your camera down took it home and erased it.

marty


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kansas Xtreme Outfitters*

I'm sorry I have a life and can't sit on the computer all night.... I will let Jay respond in detail. But I know that they got permission and gave the lady money. Just because you think you have sole rights to hunting doesn't mean you control the land. And the farmer.....uncle.....retired and is letting someone else farm his ground now. He gave up 400 acres to someone who has been helping him and he is still farming his own ground....I know this because I hunt on and talk to the uncle all the time. Marty the only way you have sole rights to any land is if you own it......try buying some land and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Digby (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, I agree this thread is a train wreck, and IMHO, the truth prob. lies somewhere in the middle. Best of luck to both sides.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

jerry said that he hunts there like 10 times every year but he just moved there last year and was on his first trip....

here is his testimony from the website.


I just moved to Lawrence, Kansas, last year. I grew up hunting waterfowl in Oregon, Washington, Utah, and Idaho. When I came to eastern Kansas the first thing I noted was the lack of public lands and the great number of ducks and geese. I decided that I would have to join a local duck club; I searched the newspapers, websites, and asked around at Ducks Unlimited dinners. I could not find anything like a traditional duck club. After weeks of searching I decided to run a newspaper add it the Lawrence newspaper under sporting goods, requesting information on waterfowl leases, or clubs.

Jay Shively through a co-worker contacted me. Jay said “We do not have a waterfowl lease or club, but we do have access to thousands of acres from Perry to Topeka, we have many different settings, jump shooting, farm pond decoying, to open field duck and goose shooting.” I joined Jay Shively’s operation. Daniel Squires, co-founder of this operation is key to the success and spontaneity of this venture. To call it a guide service would be an injustice, their endeavors are a blend of different features, they principally are brokers of great habitats over a large swath of eastern Kansas, and they have large and spectacular sets of duck and goose decoys. We did it all: we made small sets on little farm ponds, shot mallards over corn, jump shot ducks and geese, and even pulled off a Ring-necked duck shoot over decoys. 

Joining Shively’s and Squire’s venture is fun, safe, highly variable and productive.

The ducks and geese in this sector of North America are also delicious, especially compared to waterfowl in coastal Oregon and Washington. All I can say is I would highly recommend their services, and access to the appropriate habitats in correlation to the long waterfowl season in eastern Kansas.

Sincerely,

Jerry S.

Lawrence, KS


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> jerry said that he hunts there like 10 times every year but he just moved there last year and was on his first trip....
> 
> here is his testimony from the website.
> 
> ...


nice try bud but this testimonial is really old from when they first started guiding....do you see a date???? you people.....I tell ya...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> I'm sorry I have a life and can't sit on the computer all night.... I will let Jay respond in detail. But I know that they got permission and gave the lady money. Just because you think you have sole rights to hunting doesn't mean you control the land. And the farmer.....uncle.....retired and is letting someone else farm his ground now. He gave up 400 acres to someone who has been helping him and he is still farming his own ground....I know this because I hunt on and talk to the uncle all the time. Marty the only way you have sole rights to any land is if you own it......try buying some land and you won't have any problems.


I am too poor to buy my own land, I hunt mostly public.
It's more challanging anyway.

I will be at the archery range at Clinton State park at 8 pm.
I am usually there around dark.........

marty


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> jerry said that he hunts there like 10 times every year but he just moved there last year and was on his first trip....
> 
> here is his testimony from the website.
> 
> ...


So he is a liar just as i figured from the start


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> I am too poor to buy my own land, I hunt mostly public.
> It's more challanging anyway.
> 
> I will be at the archery range at Clinton State park at 8 pm.
> ...


leave your broadheads at home if he comes marty...................


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> So he is a liar just as i figured from the start


and you need to read or are you like 12 or something??? telling people you don't like them????


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> and you need to read or are you like 12 or something??? telling people you don't like them????


If i was 12 i would still be 3 times smarter than you can you tell me what your above statment actually means


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

All I can say is that I will be hunting that ground this season.
Shively will not be.

The elderly couple and I have a good relationship, my son and I painted some outbuildings for them and help out over there alot.

I posted a listing from craigs list and what I personally have experianced with Shively.

Also I hunted the same ground with them in 2006-7, but never was a customer.

marty


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> leave your broadheads at home if he comes marty...................


believe me you will need something to shoot if they bring Daniel.....6'3" 250+ college football player/wrestler have fun! 
I doubt they will come tonight though....when I talked to Jay earlier they were taking their mom out for her b-day and he said he would respond once then come back and see how it went.....I'm sure he will be on here later.


----------



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

Kind of odd someone would have more than one active profile on here that he responds with (or possibly more from all the a**kissing going on), but this whole post seems like a "minus 20 fail in humanity" with the ethics and moral committee. 

People with multiple profiles = a schizophrenic or someone with something to hide.

This thread was a complete waste. 15 min. of my life I'm not going to get back.

I'm thinking I give total credibility to the outfitter given this soap opera. Not that I'll ever end up hunting in Kansas...


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> believe me you will need something to shoot if they bring Daniel.....6'3" 250+ college football player/wrestler have fun!
> I doubt they will come tonight though....when I talked to Jay earlier they were taking their mom out for her b-day and he said he would respond once then come back and see how it went.....I'm sure he will be on here later.


You just remember the bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> If i was 12 i would still be 3 times smarter than you can you tell me what your above statment actually means


"You need to read" is because I responded about my testimonial.....I wrote that a few years ago....it doesn't have a date on it so I know you can't believe either but I think I would know when I moved here.....NOT YOU!


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> You just remember the bigger they are the harder they fall


and a better broadhead test  :wink:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> and a better broadhead test  :wink:


amen to that lol


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh and Daniel's Dad is a county sheriff there....I think if they were doing things wrong and the law was involved....he would be the first one informed.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

kansashunter1 said:


> Oh and Daniel's Dad is a county sheriff there....I think if they were doing things wrong and the law was involved....he would be the first one informed.


if his family is law hes going to turn his head the other way everyone knows that


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> and a better broadhead test  :wink:


so we go from discussing a situation to threatening to shoot someone with a broadhead.....intelligent huh!???


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

kansashunter1 said:


> Oh and Daniel's Dad is a county sheriff there....I think if they were doing things wrong and the law was involved....he would be the first one informed.


next thing we know hes going to be obama right???? which would make sense why the outfitter is how it is


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> next thing we know hes going to be obama right???? which would make sense why the outfitter is how it is


Post of the day i love it lol


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> believe me you will need something to shoot if they bring Daniel.....6'3" 250+ college football player/wrestler have fun!
> I doubt they will come tonight though....when I talked to Jay earlier they were taking their mom out for her b-day and he said he would respond once then come back and see how it went.....I'm sure he will be on here later.


Like I said I am there most evenings around dark......

I am not hard to find, red and white f-150 with a black topper.

I would love to stay on here and chat, but I promised my son some video game time......see ya.....

marty


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys are the people that keep the world going around!!!! KXO and Marty have a problem one year with land they both hunt on and now somebody is mad and wants to start name calling. How about the two of you go settle this by a hunt on public land in some other state. The one that shoots the biggest Boner wins, Then the one with the biggest boner can go home and hug on it and brag about it on AT!!!!


----------



## kansashunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> next thing we know hes going to be obama right???? which would make sense why the outfitter is how it is


hey now that is below the belt.... we are all ultra conservative don't compare us to those democrats.:thumbs_do wait.....if we open up this can of worms we might be here all night no more politics talk....although I would think the majority of the hunting community would be conservative.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

GorillaUSMC said:


> Kind of odd someone would have more than one active profile on here that he responds with (or possibly more from all the a**kissing going on), but this whole post seems like a "minus 20 fail in humanity" with the ethics and moral committee.
> 
> People with multiple profiles = a schizophrenic or someone with something to hide.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?

This is my favorite thread of the summer!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> You just remember the bigger they are the harder they fall



I've always found that the bigger they are the harder they are to make fall.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

you guy's sound like little kids in the school yard,
stop I am embarresed for you,, gee wizz let it go before someone actually gets hurt!!!!!! over what???
two wrongs dont make a right


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

kansashunter1 said:


> I'm sorry I have a life and can't sit on the computer all night.... I will let Jay respond in detail. But I know that they got permission and gave the lady money. Just because you think you have sole rights to hunting doesn't mean you control the land. And the farmer.....uncle.....retired and is letting someone else farm his ground now. He gave up 400 acres to someone who has been helping him and he is still farming his own ground....I know this because I hunt on and talk to the uncle all the time. Marty the only way you have sole rights to any land is if you own it......try buying some land and you won't have any problems.


you sure have posted alot for someone who has a life......jus sayin

marty has always went out of his way to help me and been a stand up guy in my book. seems he was just passing on a warning to the rest of us......which he is allowed to do. both parties should go their ways and drop it


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> no one should pass judgment either way unless you know the facts. it's all hear say.


I still can't figure out why post count matters. And I think that if they really were doing things wrong that they would be caught sooner or later. 3 years is a long time to go with something like this without getting caught.

It is amazing how people here can judge others without knowing them and still call themselves Christians as they claim to be in their sigs.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey everybody, just do a diy hunt, the only way to hunt for me.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

popestev said:


> I still can't figure out why post count matters. And I think that if they really were doing things wrong that they would be caught sooner or later. 3 years is a long time to go with something like this without getting caught.
> 
> It is amazing how people here can judge others without knowing them and still call themselves Christians as they claim to be in their sigs.


 Claiming to be somthing is easy. living it is a lot harder 
human instinct is to take the easy road


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow,this thread has gotten out of hand and should be shut down before it gets even worse. Very few on here are going to side with an outfitter no matter what the circumstances. The same outfitter that is a POS to a local is a great guy to the out of stater that kills a nice buck. The fact that Marty still hunts the ground speaks volumes in this case, but it sure seems he also has some responsibility in the situation they are in now. Both parties would be better off letting this one go. One small piece of land can not be that big of deal to a large outfitter. Kind of seems like they want it all.


----------



## Rackhunter78 (Aug 29, 2009)

kansashunter1 said:


> believe me you will need something to shoot if they bring Daniel.....6'3" 250+ college football player/wrestler have fun!
> I doubt they will come tonight though....when I talked to Jay earlier they were taking their mom out for her b-day and he said he would respond once then come back and see how it went.....I'm sure he will be on here later.


Why would Daniel come...Pretty sure you said he's out of the business now.

Not taking sides here but the article is on Craigslist. http://topeka.craigslist.org/spo/1876190507.html


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

popestev said:


> I still can't figure out why post count matters. And I think that if they really were doing things wrong that they would be caught sooner or later. 3 years is a long time to go with something like this without getting caught.
> 
> It is amazing how people here can judge others without knowing them and still call themselves Christians as they claim to be in their sigs.


Man I thought the same thing, what happend to the judge not and you shall not be judged thing.


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

This would be a great bar exam question if hunting was taught in law school :thumbs_up

Sounds like the LO is the main culprit, old or not. The LO accepted barter for hunting rights from one person, and cash from another party for hunting rights.

Sounds like a breach of contract as it applies to both sides. Sue the LO, settle out of court for lifetime hunting rights :wink:

Marty's character would not be an issue, neither would KXO's, neither are relevant in a case like this.

There might be an issue if KXO used fraud, duress, etc. in order to induce the LO into the agreement, but the LO would have to prove that.

The LO could have easily checked with Marty before taking KXO's money. The LO could have easily checked the season dates before taking KXO's money.

The most equitable outcome here would be for Marty to prevail against the LO, and recover the value of the barter, and for KXO to prevail against the LO, and recover the money paid for the hunting rights.

The parties can stop and pay the bailiff, Bull, on the way out of court....

mudhen


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, listen to yall! Bunch of children! Give AT a break from all this childish bickering and solve the problem like real men.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

mudhen said:


> This would be a great bar exam question if hunting was taught in law school :thumbs_up
> 
> Sounds like the LO is the main culprit, old or not. The LO accepted barter for hunting rights from one person, and cash from another party for hunting rights.
> 
> ...


The old folks gave back all the $.

The whole $50.00. 

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> The old folks gave back all the $.
> 
> The whole $50.00.
> 
> marty


they payed them 50.00 and were going to take people to hunt for what like 2500 or 3000 not quite equal


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I have no dog in this fight,but after reading Zaps post on returning items to cabelas after his son had used them for a season and out grown them for a refund , I have to question his ethics. either way its no skin off my moccasins, just zap has put himself in a bad light in my eyes.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

by the end of page 3 I didn't know what to believe.

Now by page 5, I don't even care.

All I know is one of the 2 parties are BSing! But I feel a little more attached to Marty for some reason, maybe its the AT bond or something stupid like that. Again, don't know, don't care.

Now, on to the next AT catastrophy.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> by the end of page 3 I didn't know what to believe.
> 
> Now by page 5, I don't even care.
> 
> ...


quite frankly it seems out of martys Character to carry on like this.
somthing rubbed him the wrong way. but it's water over the dam Kinda sad to see **** like this hunting is supposed to be enjoyable time is to precious to waste like this..


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

beast said:


> I have no dog in this fight,but after reading Zaps post on returning items to cabelas after his son had used them for a season and out grown them for a refund , I have to question his ethics. either way its no skin off my moccasins, just zap has put himself in a bad light in my eyes.


I really do not care what light is in your eyes.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> I really do not care what light is in your eyes.


:wink:


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> by the end of page 3 I didn't know what to believe.
> 
> Now by page 5, I don't even care.
> 
> ...



Exactly this thing is kind of like a train wreck.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

dac said:


> Man I thought the same thing, what happend to the judge not and you shall not be judged thing.


So far the only thing that has been proven is that Marty is a fool. What kind of a fool comes on an internet forum and trashes some one elses business reputation in an attempt to vilify them without facts. Seems like the only people that have evidence of some one doing wrong would be the KC out fit. I mean look at all the evidence on this post.


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the warning, or the free advertising, I have experienced how crazy grown men can act of those brown animals. It is probably even more intense in areas with large demand and good money being made by guides services. If they are being legal then more power to them we all got familys to support. If not then they will face the consequences of the law. Until then I hope there business does well. I most likely will never pay for a guided hunt, but I do not look down on those that do. I just love trying to figure it out myself it is a big part of hunting for me.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

popestev said:


> So far the only thing that has been proven is that Marty is a fool. What kind of a fool comes on an internet forum and trashes some one elses business reputation in an attempt to vilify them without facts. Seems like the only people that have evidence of some one doing wrong would be the KC out fit. I mean look at all the evidence on this post.


he was stating what happen to him and what they did...........


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh man this is great!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

popestev said:


> So far the only thing that has been proven is that Marty is a fool. What kind of a fool comes on an internet forum and trashes some one elses business reputation in an attempt to vilify them without facts. Seems like the only people that have evidence of some one doing wrong would be the KC out fit. I mean look at all the evidence on this post.


The fact is the outfitter lied to an elderly landowner.
He aked for permission to hunt for HIMSELF.
They told him I was bowhunting, he lied that I could not bowhunt during rifle season.
They told him to call me before he hunted.
He never called and set a stand and put out 100 lb of corn.

He gave them $50.00 for him to hunt. 

I passed on a warning about an outfitter I found on Craigs list.
And the info I had knowledge of first hand.
No lies....

Here is the link from last November.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1073843&highlight=nervy+farmer

marty


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope they get whats coming to them.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> quite frankly it seems out of martys Character to carry on like this.
> somthing rubbed him the wrong way. but it's water over the dam Kinda sad to see **** like this *hunting is supposed to be enjoyable* time is to precious to waste like this..


Exactly and outfitters and horn hunters are taking the enjoyment away from the everyday guy who can't or won't pay extreme prices to go hunting. 

I have absolutely no reason to doubt Marty, in fact I have a lot of reasons to believe what he says, and if he says that KXO gave to old couple only $50, it is hard to believe that they were completely truthful with them about what it was they were doing or they were just taking advantage of an elderly couple. 

For some that have been hunting private land to be told to get out because some outfitter has come in a bought the rights to the land is a kick in the teeth. Then the everyday guy has to either find a new place, which is probably hard because of the greedy outfitters go and gobble up thousands of acres, paying top dollar because they know they are going to get a lot more in return. 

The passion for antlers does take away a lot of the happiness of hunting for a lot of people. But I can tell you this, it hasn't for me. I could care less if I shoot a world record buck or a fat doe, I get the same feeling. If given a choice, yeah, I go for the buck but I am happy one way or the other. And I'm not going to give a couple grand to do it.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

zap said:


> The fact is the outfitter lied to an elderly landowner.
> He aked for permission to hunt for HIMSELF.
> They told him I was bowhunting, he lied that I could not bowhunt during rifle season.
> They told him to call me before he hunted.
> ...


What is Illegal here... I do not see any laws being broken, other than a pissing match between the two of you which I can see both of you not ever going to see eye to eye about it... But to come on AT and tell everyone about the laws that they are breaking does not seem fair, just because of a land dispute.. If I was the LO the both of you would not be allowed onto the land.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> What is Illegal here... I do not see any laws being broken, other than a pissing match between the two of you which I can see both of you not ever going to see eye to eye about it... But to come on AT and tell everyone about the laws that they are breaking does not seem fair, just because of a land dispute.. If I was the LO the both of you would not be allowed onto the land.


Bingo!

Marty/Zap has showed his ethics in the Cabelas thread. :thumbs_do


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

clee said:


> Exactly and outfitters and horn hunters are taking the enjoyment away from the everyday guy who can't or won't pay extreme prices to go hunting.
> 
> I have absolutely no reason to doubt Marty, in fact I have a lot of reasons to believe what he says, and if he says that KXO gave to old couple only $50, it is hard to believe that they were completely truthful with them about what it was they were doing or they were just taking advantage of an elderly couple.
> 
> ...


you always hear stories about outfiters taking advantage of someone,I never have hired a outfiter and don't think I ever will.But if your hunting private land for free or for very little, and someone offers the landowner a large sum of money for a hunting lease, then who was taking advantage of the landowner?


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Listen guys - in the first post everything that's in blue is a Craigslist post that Marty found. It's not his words!! Here is the sum of what Marty himself said:

Quote>> *I saw this on Craigslist this morning........

The same outfitter tried to bully an elderly couple last December, they owned some ground that I had permission on. The guy lied to them and then set stands without talking to me, like he was supposed to. 

I put a stop to that. 

Good luck hunting this season, everyone.

marty *

He's hunting the landowner's ground this fall and the outfitter is not. The only way he isn't right here is if the landowner is confused or lying to him.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> What is Illegal here... I do not see any laws being broken, other than a pissing match between the two of you which I can see both of you not ever going to see eye to eye about it... But to come on AT and tell everyone about the laws that they are breaking does not seem fair, just because of a land dispute.. If I was the LO the both of you would not be allowed onto the land.


There is no land dispute, I never mentioned the name of the outfitter in my original post.
I hunt that property and they do not.
When I made my last post on the "nervy farmer" thread I was done with this.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1073843&highlight=nervy+farmer

I never said they broke any laws.
I came upon the Craigs list ad when I searched treestands, like I do every morning.
Click the link and search treestands and it will come up.
http://lawrence.craigslist.org/spo/
The info in that ad jived with my personal experiance with these folks.
I commented on my personal experiance with them.
Thats all.

Then this buddy of theirs gets on here and calls me a theif and liar, and says he want's to talk to me personally.
I told him where I could be found, he replied maybe the 6'3" wrestler/football player would meet me. 

And you think I am wrong?

:darkbeer:

marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

beast said:


> you always hear stories about outfiters taking advantage of someone,I never have hired a outfiter and don't think I ever will.But if your hunting private land for free or for very little, and someone offers the landowner a large sum of money for a hunting lease, then who was taking advantage of the landowner?


$50.00 aint that large......

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> There is no land dispute, I never mentioned the name of the outfitter in my original post.
> I hunt that property and they do not.
> When I made my last post on the "nervy farmer" thread I was done with this.
> 
> ...


no the wrestler/football player is now the sheriff look in recent post he changes every time


----------



## pharmdbamafan (Jul 30, 2009)

How in the world can anyone believe a word kansashunter1 is saying? He has already stated that he gets a discount because he hunts with them so much. Come on, really? He doesn't know the elderly couple, he only knows what KXO has told him. He is merely a KXO puppet who is only trying to better his discount for next year. Nice work, really. 

As for broken laws: If I give a single someone permission to hunt my land and they start sending every Tom, Dick, and kansashunter1 in to hunt, I would think that would be trespassing, no?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Marty/Zap has showed his ethics in the Cabelas thread. :thumbs_do





zap said:


> Yes it's the same Marty who took his eight year old son to Cabelas for hunting clothes. Commented to a manager that my son would outgrow these expensive cloths before the season was up.
> And took his advice to return them when he did and get a pro rated refund (tell the csr service rep the reason for the return), then buy more that would fit.
> 
> I you have a problem with that it's your problem, not mine.
> ...


:wink:
I guess you never traded a car in.....


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Reguardless of what anyone THINKS, the only people that know whats really going on is Marty and Kansas hopefully...Sadly we will probably never know the complete truth. Both parties seem to have bad blood between them in some fashion.

WHat I recoomend for you Zap, or anyone that says KXC has done some form of wrong doing is to report it to the local athorities. They will handle it, and if wrong doing is being done it will be handled properly reather than arguing about it onthe internet on a forum.

if KXC is a legit business they have absolutly nothing to worry about. The internet is a wonderful tool, and if anything this thread is helping there business. Cause ALOT more people now know about them and what they offer with a alleged wrong doing. Which anyone with any business background knows, when your int he customer service business, someone always raises the BS flag when something doesnt go there way weather they are a paying customer or just passing by.

So basically you guys are arguing over nothing...And as for telling someoen where you will be after smashing there business in public...Not a smart thing to do..People are crazy and thats a good way to loose your life. People have been killed for less than $50 in a robbery, what do you think will happen if run across a crazy whose busines syou just robbed them out of multiple thousands?


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Marty/Zap has showed his ethics in the Cabelas thread. :thumbs_do


And you have shown your lack of reading comprehension..:thumbs_do
Your ability to jump to conclusions equals some others on this thread...:darkbeer:

UncleRay


----------



## pharmdbamafan (Jul 30, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Marty/Zap has showed his ethics in the Cabelas thread. :thumbs_do


Gobblerdown: I love how you can criticize someone's ethics while sporting your big busted avatar. I can tell you are all about ethics and morality. The hypocrisy here is laughable.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I vote to close this thread.
completly assinine now:thumbs_do


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> Yes it's the same Marty who took his eight year old son to Cabelas for hunting clothes. Commented to a manager that my son would outgrow these expensive cloths before the season was up.
> And took his advice to return them when he did and get a pro rated refund (tell the csr service rep the reason for the return), then buy more that would fit.
> 
> I you have a problem with that it's your problem, not mine.
> ...


I call BS.

I bet you can show no proof that Cabelas has ever had a policy to pro rate refunds on how much use you got out of something before you returned. Or that they are OK with people using something until they need it no longer and returning.

Bottom line you took advantage of their return policy to buy what ever you wanted, use it until you needed no longer and then take back. It because of you and people like you that the rest of the honest customers have to pay higher prices. Doing what you do is no better that shoplifting. Only difference is you can't be arrested. Doesn't mean you should not be.

If you will take advantage of Cabelas who is to say you would not take advantage of a "older couple" or make a post on craigslist to get even with someone you are mad at.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> I call BS.
> 
> I bet you can show no proof that Cabelas has ever had a policy to pro rate refunds on how much use you got out of something before you returned. Or that they are OK with people using something until they need it no longer and returning.
> 
> Bottom line you took advantage of their return policy to buy what ever you wanted, use it until you needed no longer and took it back. It because of you and people like you that the rest of the honest customers have to pay higher prices. Doing what you do is no better that shoplifting. Only difference is you can't be arrested. Doesn't mean you should not be.


I never recieved more than 60% of what I paid for the kids hunting clothes.....

If you do not believe me, thats OK.

I said "pro rated" in the original thread a year ago.

marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> I call BS.
> 
> I bet you can show no proof that Cabelas has ever had a policy to pro rate refunds on how much use you got out of something before you returned. Or that they are OK with people using something until they need it no longer and returning.
> 
> ...


Not you, thats for sure......

marty


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> :wink:
> I guess you never traded a car in.....


Call your local Ford dealer and see if they are interested in trade your current truck for a new one.

Then call Cabelas, Bass Pro, Wal Mart or other retail business and ask them if they are interested trading socks, pants, boots, ect you bought there two years before for new and see if they do business same as the Ford dealer.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty sure that Marty is wearing the same size clothes now that he was 2 years ago so comparing that to trading a car in just doesn't hold water. What's the difference between getting a pro-rated return at Cabelas as opposed to selling them at the same rate at a used/2nd hand clothing store? I'm sure that you're all just a bunch of saints and have never done anything wrong in your lives, ever. lol This is quite entertaining.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> Call your local Ford dealer and see if they are interested in trade your current truck for a new one.
> 
> Then call Cabelas, Bass Pro, Wal Mart or other retail business and ask them if they are interested trading socks, pants, boots, ect you bought there two years before for new and see if they do business same as the Ford dealer.


Actually when I took the stuff to the counter and said "my son has outgrown these things".....they said we can pro rate a refund for you in store credit.

Just like the manager told me they would when he sold the stuff to me.
Thats why I purchased it.

marty


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> I never recieved more than 60% of what I paid for the kids hunting clothes.....
> 
> If you do not believe me, thats OK.
> 
> ...


Still have seen no proof that Cabelas ever "pro rated" or had policy to give you a trade in value on used clothing. My guess you went in with your used crap and the employees that had to deal with you said can you believe that guys nerve after you left. But technically it fit in their return policy so they could do nothing about it.

Cabelas is not a consignment store or used clothes store.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some people are a little slow on the uptake Marty....give 'em a minute


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Actually when I took the stuff to the counter and said "my son has outgrown these things".....they said we can pro rate a refund for you in store credit.
> 
> Just like the manager told me they would when he sold the stuff to me.
> Thats why I purchased it.
> ...


they do take stuff back so good job for being smart marty and getting some money back since hunting clothes are expensive


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

GobblerDown said:


> I call BS.
> 
> I bet you can show no proof that Cabelas has ever had a policy to pro rate refunds on how much use you got out of something before you returned. Or that they are OK with people using something until they need it no longer and returning.
> 
> ...


And now it's my turn to "call BS" on your post. The proof is in the fact that the manager told him what to do, Marty was up front with the reason for returning and they (Cabela's) determined an amount to credit him. It's significantly different than shoplifting. If he lied to them it would be a different deal. What he did is simply called the free market economy - as is what they (Cabela's) did. They were not taken advantage of in any way... 

I work in customer service. We have folks try to return stuff for a multitude of reasons. If somebody is upfront and honest they get a lot farther than if they are deceptive or rude. It's still up to me to decide if we'll take care of them, to what degree we'll take care of them or if they should just go pound sand. Not sure why some feel what Marty did was wrong if the business agreed to it and he was honest about it????


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

We got chips------but NO boners !


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Give 'em a minute Lee...they are photoshopping the feeder out of the pic and trying to figure out how to hide the legs...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> Still have seen no proof that Cabelas ever "pro rated" or had policy to give you a trade in value on used clothing. My guess you went in with your used crap and the employees that had to deal with you said can you believe that guys nerve after you left. But technically it fit in their return policy so they could do nothing about it.
> 
> Cabelas is not a consignment store or used clothes store.


Maybe you can check the store security videos.......

marty


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow.....I've read all the posts on this thread so I figure I've got about 30 minutes invested in this might as well post a reply. Obviously emotions are high on both sides.
While both parties opinions of each other probably won't change I'm betting once things cool down Marty will probably look back ask himself why he even brought it up.

I've never been in this situation before but I've dealth with both small and large buisnesses. One time I got upset in Best Buy and ended up getting an escort out the door and while I was right (the situation later got resolved at a high level) the next day I asked myself why I even bothered with it....according to Marty the deal has already been resolved becuase he is hunting there this fall. And as hard as it may seem especially if you feel your in the right some things are better left unsaid especially if the situation has already worked itself out.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

What I want to know is:
Was it ethical for the outfitter to put out a hundred pounds of corn under my treestand without talking to me first.......

marty


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

dutch07 said:


> they do take stuff back so good job for being smart marty and getting some money back since hunting clothes are expensive


good job abusing a store policy in away that it was never intended to be used? it like abusing the welfare system because your to lazy to work.just because you get away with it does not make it right.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Last week I saw a boner in a Cabelas.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

pharmdbamafan said:


> Gobblerdown: I love how you can criticize someone's ethics while sporting your big busted avatar. I can tell you are all about ethics and morality. The hypocrisy here is laughable.


What is that thing on her head, at first I thought it a football helmet. I need new glasses.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

pharmdbamafan said:


> Gobblerdown: I love how you can criticize someone's ethics while sporting your big busted avatar. I can tell you are all about ethics and morality. The hypocrisy here is laughable.


What would you prefer a picture of Steven Slater.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

beast said:


> good job abusing a store policy in away that it was never intended to be used? it like abusing the welfare system because your to lazy to work.just because you get away with it does not make it right.


they told him he could do it there for it was justified


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

dutch07 said:


> they told him he could do it there for it was justified


Thanks, Dutch. But they just don't get it.
Any more rattlers bite the dust latley?

marty


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

well i think i will take the outfitters side on this one from marty's past post shows kind of what his core morals and ethics are.. btw i am positive that i am more poor than you and i buy hunting clothes for my wife my 10 year old and myself and no i don't return them... also the only illegal thing that has been proved so far is marty openly admitting to taking someone elses property, regardless if he gave it to the landowner or not... how many times a year do you see these very same people trying to defend marty making post about how big and bad they are and what they would do to someone stealing their cameras???? no they are running to his defense? they should be out beating the tar out of him. it is undeniable that he took it. and to top it off he erased the images.. I would be highly pissed if somewhere i had permission to hunt with another person to find out they removed my cam and photos.. I know as well as alot of you do how much work and time goes into moving setting cams to find the deer your looking for only to have some punk pi## on all your hard work..



my last statement about this thread will be wait untill this nov.-dec. when a new outfitter gets on the property and he starts his BEWARE ads again what a joke:darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

zap said:


> What I want to know is:
> Was it ethical for the outfitter to put out a hundred pounds of corn under my treestand without talking to me first.......
> 
> marty


where is the ethics in removing property that is not yours? the stand and the corn would be the least of your worries


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Thanks, Dutch. But they just don't get it.
> Any more rattlers bite the dust latley?
> 
> marty


my dad killed two today at work he cuts the trees around power lines

each about 3 1/2 feet


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

If someone dumped a 100lbs of corn near my stand I would be pissed..because here, even if it isn't yours and you get caught hunting within 200 yds of it you get fined, lose your hunting priviliges and even worse if you have actually taken a deer or other animal. This is even if you had no knowledge of it being there.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

ohiobow said:


> where is the ethics in removing property that is not yours? the stand and the corn would be the least of your worries


He really had no permission to put anything on that property.
He was told to ask me first.
He did not.

He lied to the LO that I could not bowhunt during rifle season and handed her $50 and walked away saying he would call me first.

But I guess you can say I stole the camera, everyone has a right to say what they want.

If you find a camera on a property you lease and take it down is that stealing?

I don't think so.....

marty


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

you first said he had permission now your saying he didn't? it can't be both ways pick a side of the fence and stay on it. did you tell the lo there was a cam back there? did they ask you to remove it? take it home a erase the pics? i don't remember you stating any of that?


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> they told him he could do it there for it was justified


Many people on this forum shop at Cabelas. Has any other person ever been told they could return clothing for a pro-rated refund? Has any person ever seen this policy posted in a Cabelas store or on their web site? Or do we only have Marty claiming this is what he was told? I'm not saying Marty is lying, just that I have never seen a pro rated return policy at any Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shop or Dick's. I would think that if they did pro rate returns on used clothing everyone here would know about it.

Marty seems to feel justified in removing the camera card even though the camera owner had permission to place it there. I wounder how he would have felt if the outfitter had removed his treestand, just for rifle season, and given it to the land owner later.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> He really had no permission to put anything on that property.
> He was told to ask me first.
> He did not.
> 
> ...




people dont get it..............


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

ohiobow said:


> you first said he had permission now your saying he didn't? it can't be both ways pick a side of the fence and stay on it. did you tell the lo there was a cam back there? did they ask you to remove it? take it home a erase the pics? i don't remember you stating any of that?


I never said he had permission. 

You folks have a good nite.
I am done with this thread, permenantly.

SEE ya........

marty


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> I never said he had permission.
> 
> You folks have a good nite.
> I am done with this thread, permenantly.
> ...


Bite off more that you can chew?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

I hunt, and I guide. If it's not my land, I'm just happy to have permission to hunt it in the first place. If someone else also has permission to hunt there all I can do is ask that they let me know where they will be and I let them know where my stands are. If I find them in my stand, I kick them out. I don't have the right to kick them off the property if it's not mine but I sure ain't gonna let them hunt out of my stand!

As far as the guy talking about sending a 6'3" wrestler over to rough someone up goes, I'd say he better have a good health care policy if he came over with bad intentions. It's deer hunting, don't make it out to be a matter of life or death because that just may be what it will turn out to be. 

I hope you guys can work this out with no broken bones and still have permission to hunt the land. Too big of a deal is made and the land owner might kick you both off just to avoid the headache.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Last week I saw a boner in a Cabelas.


You should have been here on page 1 Lee. I tried to make it fun, but no dice


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Powerstroker said:


> You should have been here on page 1 Lee. I tried to make it fun, but no dice


Speaking of boners have you seen you avatar? :wink: But don't let pharmdbamafan see it. He did not like the boobs in my avatar, he thought it was not moral. - maybe it just boobs he does not like IDK.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

Marty, does Kansas alow hunting over bait.

Thanks for the heads up on the outfitter,,,, guys it was just a warning, if we are walking down a trail and I see a rattler and don't say any thing, (because it might be unfair to the snake) and you get bit, I'd think I was a bit of a jerk. If your looking for an outfitter, get referances, and check them, and try not to get bit.

Archers helping archers,,,it's hard to soar like an eagle when your flying with turkeys.

I've had boots pro rated at cabelas, it is the store policy.
dan


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

RTHRBHNTN said:


> Marty, does Kansas alow hunting over bait.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the outfitter,,,, guys it was just a warning, if we are walking down a trail and I see a rattler and don't say any thing, (because it might be unfair to the snake) and you get bit, I'd think I was a bit of a jerk. If your looking for an outfitter, get referances, and check them, and try not to get bit.
> 
> ...


Cabela's store policy changed significantly last summer. I left a release in my jacket and put it through the washer and dryer. It came apart and I couldn't get it to go back together right. I had the release for about 4 months and I still had the receipt. I took it back to Cabela's and was going to ask if someone there could help me get it back together right. They said, "Go pick out another one and we'll take care of this one." That was their policy at the time and I guess it didn't work for them so they had changed it. They explained their new policy (which is 90 days) but gave me the new release anyway. 

According to some, I guess I did something wrong here. For this thread to turn from a polite warning about an outfitter that has stepped on some toes to trying to trash a man's well-earned good reputation on this site is beyond me. 

KXO charges $2500, gives a land owner some chump change and pockets the rest and Marty is getting hastled about taking some clothes back to Cabela's--give me a freaking break. But I guess that they didn't pocket it all, they're probably paying out some of that to Mr. Ohio and their professional wrestler body guard to come on here and defend them.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

clee said:


> Cabela's store policy changed significantly last summer. I left a release in my jacket and put it through the washer and dryer. It came apart and I couldn't get it to go back together right. I had the release for about 4 months and I still had the receipt. I took it back to Cabela's and was going to ask if someone there could help me get it back together right. They said, "Go pick out another one and we'll take care of this one." That was their policy at the time and I guess it didn't work for them so they had changed it. They explained their new policy (which is 90 days) but gave me the new release anyway.
> 
> According to some, I guess I did something wrong here. For this thread to turn from a polite warning about an outfitter that has stepped on some toes to trying to trash a man's well-earned good reputation on this site is beyond me.
> 
> KXO charges $2500, gives a land owner some chump change and pockets the rest and Marty is getting hastled about taking some clothes back to Cabela's--give me a freaking break. But I guess that they didn't pocket it all, they're probably paying out some of that to Mr. Ohio and their professional wrestler body guard to come on here and defend them.


I'm with you, Clee!
I'm pretty sure that anywhere in the country that you had a bartered agreement with a landowner for exclusive hunting rights and some slick talking nimrod came in and lied to the landowner about the archery season being closed during firearms season and then set stands when he was told to talk to the hunter that already had permission first.... well you get the drift. This outfitter's dirty from the ground up.

But Marty did utilize a stores return policy. I'm sure the theme music from "Mission Imposible" was playing in the background as Marty stood at the return counter.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

WOW..... *Can't we all just Hunt together and have fun*. Don't know what to say except Marty has gave me several pointers on hunting in Kansas. Don't know either party, I know people who keep tags on furniture and return it a year latter because they paint their room a different color. Does that make them bad people, No they are jsut using the system to their favor. If Cabelas took it back then bad on Cabelas. There will be no final answer to this but it sounds like Marty has the upper hand. He does have permisson again to hunt on the LO property.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Beware of this outfitter!!!*

I've read this whole thread tonight..and i think these outfitters are a little shady, and they took advantage of the elderly people...Marty has came out of this on top..I don't think Marty is an angel, of course non of us are...But I'm glad the little guy,Marty got his land too hunt,and the big guy,the outfitter, got his butt kicked off of there....As far as Cabela's policy about worn clothes,never heard of that..but if Marty got it more power to you...Now that I'm up to date on everything can't wait to see what tomorrow brings..:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever shopped the Bargain Cave at Cabelas? Its not really that much of a "bargain". Maybe 10%-15% off full value. If Marty returned something and got a store credit at a 60% pro-rated value, and then Cabela's turns around and sells it in their Bargain Cave for 85% of its full retail value, they just made a 15% profit. Its a Win-Win situation for both parties involved. Thats why when you return at Cabelas, the "pro-rated" value is based on the condition of the returned item. If the item is "trashed", the prorated valued is significantly decreased..if they accept the return at all. All you ethics police out there who are "holier than thou" need to think about it this way. While you guys see Cabelas as getting screwed in this deal, Cabelas is just seeing the extra $$$ signs.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Iluvatar said:


> Has anyone ever shopped the Bargain Cave at Cabelas? Its not really that much of a "bargain". Maybe 10%-15% off full value. If Marty returned something and got a store credit at a 60% pro-rated value, and then Cabela's turns around and sells it in their Bargain Cave for 85% of its full retail value, they just made a 15% profit. Its a Win-Win situation for both parties involved. Thats why when you return at Cabelas, the "pro-rated" value is based on the condition of the returned item. If the item is "trashed", the prorated valued is significantly decreased..if they accept the return at all. All you ethics police out there who are "holier than thou" need to think about it this way. While you guys see Cabelas as getting screwed in this deal, Cabelas is just seeing the extra $$$ signs.


To me the one getting screwed is the one that paid 85% of retail cost for any clothing that has been used a year. Man that's what yard sales are for. 10% of retail.:moose2::moose2::moose2::moose2::cheers:


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

Clee, I've heard cabelas changed their policy, it should have read 'was there policy'. the boot incident was 6 or 7 years ago
dan


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

*You have to understand that Marty is a hunting legend on this forum and a great source of hunting info for other members. You stand no chance....*


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

DeepFried said:


> *You have to understand that Marty is a hunting legend on this forum and a great source of hunting info for other members. You stand no chance....*


A legend??? Where, who???

Doohhh I'm so dumb it took me this long to figure out why my Cabela's thread was resurrected from a year ago!


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ran into this thread yesterday and have been following it, and all i can say is that it is one of the most confusing threads i have ever been involved in! Some people are talking about a shady outfitter, some are talking about cabelas return policy, car dealers was brought up, peoples morals and ethics brought into question. Kinda got a headache from it but it has been entertaining! When i first opened it I took it as a simple warning from Marty. And that's how i plan to keep interpreting it, as a simple warning. All of you who are saying Marty is lying please do everyone a favor and book a hunt with the outfitter in question and then let us know how it goes.

Thanks to everyone for the boner jokes to lighten the mood! :wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Budworth402 said:


> Ran into this thread yesterday and have been following it, and all i can say is that it is one of the most confusing threads i have ever been involved in! Some people are talking about a shady outfitter, some are talking about cabelas return policy, car dealers was brought up, peoples morals and ethics brought into question. Kinda got a headache from it but it has been entertaining! When i first opened it I took it as a simple warning from Marty. And that's how i plan to keep interpreting it, as a simple warning. All of you who are saying Marty is lying please do everyone a favor and book a hunt with the outfitter in question and then let us know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the boner jokes to lighten the mood! :wink:


Alright here ya go: In 5 seconds or less:
1. A year ago I started a thread about a return incident I witnessed at Cabela's. This will be called the "*M*an those boots are shot" thread from here on out.
2. Zap AKA Marty posted some replies stating he took back things all the time after his kids had outgrown them. This will be called the "*A*hole" post from here on out.
3. Well that of course started a firestorm ethics post. This will be called the "*R*eprehensible" post from here on out.
4. Marty started a thread about an outfitter he is having a run in with. Several people have called into question Marty's reason/ethics from previous Ahole post. This new post shall be referred to as "*T*end to think Marty is not above board" on a some issues thread!
5. So in true AT fashion, the posts have gone back and forth, ethics, car dealers, he said she said, boobs in avatars etc. This shall be know as "*Y*our on AT after all."

So to make a long story short just remember *MARTY* and your good to go!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

phildaddy said:


> To me the one getting screwed is the one that paid 85% of retail cost for any clothing that has been used a year. Man that's what yard sales are for. 10% of retail.:moose2::moose2::moose2::moose2::cheers:


Keep in mind - Even though it was "owned" a year, doesn't mean it was "worn" a year. Maybe it was only worn 2-3 times and looked "like new". Thats why the Pro-rated refund is based off of wear and tear


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

redruff said:


> Alright here ya go: In 5 seconds or less:
> 1. A year ago I started a thread about a return incident I witnessed at Cabela's. This will be called the "*M*an those boots are shot" thread from here on out.
> 2. Zap AKA Marty posted some replies stating he took back things all the time after his kids had outgrown them. This will be called the "*A*hole" post from here on out.
> 3. Well that of course started a firestorm ethics post. This will be called the "*R*eprehensible" post from here on out.
> ...


And apparently he's a hunting legend. :wink:


----------



## spear85 (Aug 18, 2007)

kansashunter1 said:


> I'm sorry I have a life and can't sit on the computer all night.... I will let Jay respond in detail. But I know that they got permission and gave the lady money. Just because you think you have sole rights to hunting doesn't mean you control the land. And the farmer.....uncle.....retired and is letting someone else farm his ground now. He gave up 400 acres to someone who has been helping him and he is still farming his own ground....I know this because I hunt on and talk to the uncle all the time. Marty the only way you have sole rights to any land is if you own it......try buying some land and you won't have any problems.


dude you keep jumbling your own words. Towards beginning of thread you say you are too old to be on a computer all the time or something like that. The few pages later you say the outfitter asked you to check out the thread FOR THEM because you are ALWAYS ON THE COMPUTER. But now in this post, you have went back to the line of "I have a life and cant sit on the computer all night. Make up your mind. I dont even care who is right or wrong in this thread lol, i just couldnt resist noting your fumbling.


----------



## HoytTF (Nov 20, 2007)

zap said:


> What I want to know is:
> Was it ethical for the outfitter to put out a hundred pounds of corn under my treestand without talking to me first.......
> 
> marty


Was it ethical of you to take down "THEIR" camera?? It appeasrs that they had permission to be on the ground as well. There are 2 sides to every story and I have no dog in this hunt but it sounds that both sides may have done things that the other did not like and may not have been the right thing to do. Im just sayin.....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Iluvatar said:


> Keep in mind - Even though it was "owned" a year, doesn't mean it was "worn" a year. Maybe it was only worn 2-3 times and looked "like new". Thats why the Pro-rated refund is based off of wear and tear


I 100% guarantee you Cabela's DOES NOT pro rate returned items!
Think about it......what they got a Kelly's Blue Book for hunting gear?


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

redruff said:


> I 100% guarantee you Cabela's DOES NOT pro rate returned items!
> Think about it......what they got a Kelly's Blue Book for hunting gear?


whatever, dude. agree to disagree. :wink:


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

I worked at Gander Mountain for 5 yrs and a return is a return. No such thing as pro rating a return. Granted Cabelas may be different, but I doubt it. Most box stores return policies are the same. Not saying anyone is lying, but never heard of such a thing.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Iluvatar said:


> whatever, dude. agree to disagree. :wink:


Its a mute point any way since the original thread Cabala's has changed the return policy. IMO It was because of abuse and misuse of the old one. :darkbeer:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

redruff said:


> A legend??? Where, who???
> 
> Doohhh I'm so dumb it took me this long to figure out why my Cabela's thread was resurrected from a year ago!


Yeah i responded to that waste of space thread. I dont the stomach to respond again.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

HoytTF said:


> Was it ethical of you to take down "THEIR" camera?? It appeasrs that they had permission to be on the ground as well. There are 2 sides to every story and I have no dog in this hunt but it sounds that both sides may have done things that the other did not like and may not have been the right thing to do. Im just sayin.....


If I have sole hunting rights on a property and I find a trail cam, you can bet I'm taking it down. If you read, the outfitter was supposed to contact Marty about being there during rifle season and he didn't. How was Marty supposed to know that anyone was supposed to be there if they never contacted him. If KXO would have did as they were instructed by the LO (calling Marty), then there never would have been a problem at all. 

And Marty didn't take the cam to another property and hang it to use for himself. He took it to the land owner which was exactly the right thing to do.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont have a dog in this fight and wont say who's right & who's wrong but I do know that alot of these so-called "outfitters" are as crooked as they come. I've got a farm in S.W. Iowa that I hunt now "last year was my 1st year on it",the owners lived in AZ for many years but moved back to Iowa last year. They told me a story about an "outfitter" down there...Seems this "outfitter" found out who owned the land and that they lived in AZ and he took it upon himself to go in there and hang stands and then put clients in those stands for a few years. Finaly one fall the landowner was back in the state and caught the guy on his farm, after kicking him off the land he found out this guy had been selling hunts on the farm for the previous few falls. The landowner told me " I had never seen this guy before in my life and then to find out later he had been guiding people on my farm, man it pissed me off "...Talk about shady, that's just wrong on alot of different levels.


----------



## wvhuntinnut (Sep 1, 2004)

redruff said:


> I 100% guarantee you Cabela's DOES NOT pro rate returned items!
> Think about it......what they got a Kelly's Blue Book for hunting gear?



I can 100% guarantee you that yeah they do ---I watched them do it in the Wheeling, WV store. I asked what they did and they told me that they have changed the return policy from 100% refund/replace to pro-rate based on condition and date of purchase for an expected guideline.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Iluvatar said:


> Keep in mind - Even though it was "owned" a year, doesn't mean it was "worn" a year. Maybe it was only worn 2-3 times and looked "like new". Thats why the Pro-rated refund is based off of wear and tear


I was just throwing in a little light heartedness. Way I see it is not how much someone paid or got paid for it. If I want it and can afford it, I buy it; if I don't like it I don't. Bottom line is IF there is a lie on either side of a deal it's WRONG. If every one is straight up and they wheel and deal, everybody is happy.:thumbs_up


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

lee martin said:


> Last week I saw a boner in a Cabelas.


Did you buy it ? They don't call you the "boner collector" for nothing.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ah, the truth always is some where in the middle, but a few questions remain:

1. If the outfitter really didn't have permission to be on the property, and had to ask the OP first, why did the land owner accept payment for hunting rights? Does a person really pay for something without being sure they will get it?

2. What was the actual conversation between the outfitter and land owner? The OP wasn't there...how can he know there was a lie?

3. What was the conversation between the OP and the land owner? Did the land owner convey the exact conversation(s) with the outfitter to the OP? Did the OP hear what he wanted to?

4. Were the LOs in over their heads and attempting to avoid any further conflict? Is it reasonable to assume that archery hunting is not allowed in firearm season? They are apparently elderly, and communicating with the elderly and getting accurate information can be difficult.

5. Did thr LOs know that the Uncle would not be farming the property the following year anyway? Did they convey this to the OP, and the reasons why? Did the OP assume?

6. Did the landowners value the in-kind benefits more than the cash payment? Did they feel bad for creating the issue? Did anyone report this on their taxes?

7. Who is the person responsible for the CL posting?

The list of questions, about all 3 patries involved goes on and on, but my guess is that the truth is somewhere in the middle, and the "fault" of the confusion probably lies with the people in the middle...the land owners...not for allowing people to hunt, but perhaps for not relaying accurate information to either other party.


----------



## Jungleman (May 14, 2010)

redruff said:


> Alright here ya go: In 5 seconds or less:
> 1. A year ago I started a thread about a return incident I witnessed at Cabela's. This will be called the "*M*an those boots are shot" thread from here on out.
> 2. Zap AKA Marty posted some replies stating he took back things all the time after his kids had outgrown them. This will be called the "*A*hole" post from here on out.
> 3. Well that of course started a firestorm ethics post. This will be called the "*R*eprehensible" post from here on out.
> ...


You forgot boners!

and now.......the two threads have merged into one


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how many of you read the thread about the guy buying a Hoyt Matrix Bow from a pro shooter named GD, the guy claimed he never recieved the bow after paying for it. Everyone immediately jumped on board with the guy who claimed he never recieved the bow and immediatley bashed GD up and down for weeks. As is turned out the man who came on here to bash GD was lying!

Taking the camera and card is already proof INMO that your temper got the best of you in this situation. 

I'm sure there are parts of the story we will never know. BUT from reading threads on this sight over the last few years it never fails that someone who comes on here to immediatley bash someone in the manner Marty is, has some type of plot for doing so. Maybe in this instance he is trying to scare KXO off the farm. The reality is anywhere in KS is nothing but small towns, once your name is tarnished everyone knows about it. 

KXO is putting money in the pockets of ranchers or landowners to hunt and if he is doing a good job that is why they have good relationships with "all these landowners." Marty I'd be careful of pushing the issue because where do you go if you get kicked off the old couple's farm? Back to public ground?

If the KXO is running a shady operation it won't take landowners to long to figure it out and believe me those ranchers are pretty smart for cattle drivers!:wink: A tarnished name in KS gets around pretty quick in those parts.

Take it up with KDWP if you feel there is a real problem otherwise if KXO has happy customers, clients, and property owners what is the point of this thread other than them coming in to try to take over your farm you have permission to hunt on? If you paid up a little and had a solid relationship with the old couple this would of never have been a situation.

With that said I am aware and have seen many shady run outfitting business where greed and people getting taken advantage of happens ALOT! If KXO is lying and running a shady operation as you claim on something this large of a scale the truth will come out!

Until then All Parties are guilty until proven innocent on this one INMO. Including the "OLD COUPLE"!!!


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Like sand through the hourglass ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7-6YubuS4


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow. A guy does exactly what the store told him he could do, and he's wrong for it? That's between him and the store. THEY worked it out in a way that THEY wanted. To say that's wrong is just looney.


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Wow. A guy does exactly what the store told him he could do, and he's wrong for it? That's between him and the store. THEY worked it out in a way that THEY wanted. To say that's wrong is just looney.


Sorry Sneaky, The ethics vigilantes have made their pronouncement and attacked.. Common sense is no longer permitted in this thread..

UncleRay


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Uncleray said:


> Sorry Sneaky, The ethics vigilantes have made their pronouncement and attacked.. Common sense is no longer permitted in this thread..
> 
> UncleRay


Yeah, the lynch mob is well on its way.

It just amazes me that Cabela's didn't have a problem with it, but all these people do. If they raise their prices because of their return policy, then don't shop there!


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Yeah, the lynch mob is well on its way.
> 
> It just amazes me that Cabela's didn't have a problem with it, but all these people do. If they raise their prices because of their return policy, then don't shop there!


exactly cabela's told him he could but its not right even if it is ok with the store


go figure


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

damn--this thread blew up fast in the last 24 hrs. i have a headache now..


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

kansashunter1 said:


> I've hunted there 3 years because that is when they started their business... the altercation with Marty happened this past hunting season and I was hunting on their uncle's ground when this happened and heard every detail. I've tried becoming a partner but they want to keep it in the family. Marty's spot is a whole 40 acres with barely any true timber on it....they don't care anymore they were just pissed he took their camera chip.


Iv lived in kansas my whole life and i know exactly what it means to be a local hunter and try and fight off outfitters....IT SUCKS. We do have an outfitter here that does alot of the same things...caught them on MY PARENTS land illegally. Anyhow when you make hunting a buisness your pressured into having productive areas and i believe that outfitters do take certain matters into their own hands. Local people who have lived in an area their entire lives and had permission on land from generation to generation now have to see it wasted due to the $ factor....what did yall city people think??? that it wouldnt really tick us off??? That it was no big deal.....when you have pictures on you wall of your great grandad and his beast of a whitetail on the same land that you took your first buck on ...it means alot. When the family that owns the land (that youv grown up with and befriended you whole life) tell you that they are letting an outfitter come in and you can no longer hunt it because the outfitter has alot of $ and are willing to pay up........you think locals wont get mad.....i laugh at threads like these...there were several on here last year too....its funny how the people with the $ act like us locals shouldnt care. Well here is something for you outfitters and city folk......WE do care...and if you walked a mile in our shoes you might understand. : )

Now back to the thread....I like Marty and respect his posts...so I take his side. :wink:


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

herTHINGarchery said:


> Iv lived in kansas my whole life and i know exactly what it means to be a local hunter and try and fight off outfitters....IT SUCKS. We do have an outfitter here that does alot of the same things...caught them on MY PARENTS land illegally. Anyhow when you make hunting a buisness your pressured into having productive areas and i believe that outfitters do take certain matters into their own hands. Local people who have lived in an area their entire lives and had permission on land from generation to generation now have to see it wasted due to the $ factor....what did yall city people think??? that it wouldnt really tick us off??? That it was no big deal.....when you have pictures on you wall of your great grandad and his beast of a whitetail on the same land that you took your first buck on ...it means alot. When the family that owns the land (that youv grown up with and befriended you whole life) tell you that they are letting an outfitter come in and you can no longer hunt it because the outfitter has alot of $ and are willing to pay up........you think locals wont get mad.....i laugh at threads like these...there were several on here last year too....its funny how the people with the $ act like us locals shouldnt care. Well here is something for you outfitters and city folk......WE do care...and if you walked a mile in our shoes you might understand. : )
> 
> Now back to the thread....I like Marty and respect his posts...so I take his side. :wink:



*x1,000,000,000*


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

kansashunter1 said:


> I'm sorry I have a life and can't sit on the computer all night.... I will let Jay respond in detail. But I know that they got permission and gave the lady money. Just because you think you have sole rights to hunting doesn't mean you control the land. And the farmer.....uncle.....retired and is letting someone else farm his ground now. He gave up 400 acres to someone who has been helping him and he is still farming his own ground....I know this because I hunt on and talk to the uncle all the time. Marty the only way you have sole rights to any land is if you own it......try buying some land and you won't have any problems.


why dont you try buying some land to outfitt on. O, and GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

cabelas does take back and re-sell clothing and goods i went in their bargen cave once they had boots that still had mud in the soles for sale and they were no bargen i also found articals of clothing that had obviously been worn so maybe they do pro rate otherwise how did that used stuff get back on the shelf...


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> cabelas does take back and re-sell clothing and goods i went in their bargen cave once they had boots that still had mud in the soles for sale and they were no bargen i also found articals of clothing that had obviously been worn so maybe they do pro rate otherwise how did that used stuff get back on the shelf...


When my husband and I first started out we got a double bull ground blind that was used and brought back with a small rip on it for purty darn cheep....and it got us through several turkey seasons. So im certainly not one to complain about their bargain cave. : )


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

popestev said:


> So far the only thing that has been proven is that Marty is a fool. What kind of a fool comes on an internet forum and trashes some one elses business reputation in an attempt to vilify them without facts. Seems like the only people that have evidence of some one doing wrong would be the KC out fit. I mean look at all the evidence on this post.


the type of person who wants to get word out of a poor outfitter steppin in on HIS and other LOCALS hunting territory so maybe people will figure it out and stop using the outfitter and he can happily hunt his land without an outfitters rifle stand hanging 30 yards from his bow stand. Seems kinda the opposite of foolish to me.


----------



## Jungleman (May 14, 2010)

herTHINGarchery said:


> Iv lived in kansas my whole life and i know exactly what it means to be a local hunter and try and fight off outfitters....IT SUCKS. We do have an outfitter here that does alot of the same things...caught them on MY PARENTS land illegally. Anyhow when you make hunting a buisness your pressured into having productive areas and i believe that outfitters do take certain matters into their own hands. Local people who have lived in an area their entire lives and had permission on land from generation to generation now have to see it wasted due to the $ factor....what did yall city people think??? that it wouldnt really tick us off??? That it was no big deal.....when you have pictures on you wall of your great grandad and his beast of a whitetail on the same land that you took your first buck on ...it means alot. When the family that owns the land (that youv grown up with and befriended you whole life) tell you that they are letting an outfitter come in and you can no longer hunt it because the outfitter has alot of $ and are willing to pay up........you think locals wont get mad.....i laugh at threads like these...there were several on here last year too....its funny how the people with the $ act like us locals shouldnt care. Well here is something for you outfitters and city folk......WE do care...and if you walked a mile in our shoes you might understand. : )
> 
> Now back to the thread....I like Marty and respect his posts...so I take his side. :wink:


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I love outfitters!

I loved going to the place we`d been fishing since we were kids and finding a gate across the only road in because some fly fishing club from San Fran-sissyco paid the land owner to have exclusive rights to the PUBLIC land on the other side of his property.

I love when the guides try to push us "civilians" out of the salmon holes because they have paying clients.

I love when the outfitter crowds the X on PUBLIC land because I did my scouting and beat him to it so his duck SHOOTERS can get their money`s worth.

I didn`t really wanna go there but there it is
whatever


----------



## pharmdbamafan (Jul 30, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Speaking of boners have you seen you avatar? :wink: But don't let pharmdbamafan see it. He did not like the boobs in my avatar, he thought it was not moral. - maybe it just boobs he does not like IDK.


I never said I didn't like it. I am not criticizing your avatar at all. Very nice IMO. 

I just enjoy the irony of you criticizing someone else for their lack of ethics/morals while sporting it. 

Good show.


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

zap said:


> What I want to know is:
> Was it ethical for the outfitter to put out a hundred pounds of corn under my treestand without talking to me first.......
> 
> marty



Maybe I missed it but why did you take their trail camera?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Right or wrong....who knows when you're on the internet.

I will side with Marty on the Cabela's incident. I haven't pro rated any items. But with my experiences with them, they will tell you one thing, and then something else a day later. So it would not surprise me in the least if they did it. Also the Bargain cave is full of used items...So why not.

As far as this whole outfitter fiasco. I am going to go out on a limb and say that you are both to blame. Man up and work out your troubles in person. If you guys would of bumped heads and worked it out, this wouldn't even be on here. Both sides of the story are a little loopy...So who really knows.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

This post is like the energizer battery.......it keeps going and going and going.....what you should have done is brought the trail cam back to Cabela's and see if they would give you a pro rated price on a new one......sorry I couldn't resist. Go Marty I cheer for the underdog. 

P.S - To Kansas Xtreme Outfitters check the # of hits since this all started I promise it's gone up and that can't be a bad thing.......come to think of it maybe Marty owns the whole deal is playing to the media????


----------



## HoytTF (Nov 20, 2007)

clee said:


> If I have sole hunting rights on a property and I find a trail cam, you can bet I'm taking it down. If you read, the outfitter was supposed to contact Marty about being there during rifle season and he didn't. How was Marty supposed to know that anyone was supposed to be there if they never contacted him. If KXO would have did as they were instructed by the LO (calling Marty), then there never would have been a problem at all.
> 
> And Marty didn't take the cam to another property and hang it to use for himself. He took it to the land owner which was exactly the right thing to do.



If you read the whole thing, he did not have sole hunting rights. The outfitter had rights as well. They had paid the LO for the right to hunt, so no, I dont think it was right that Marty took the camera. He would have been infuritated if they would have taken his stand down and given it to the landowner.

On another note about people griping about locals losing hunting ground to money, get over it. In this case, the outfitter is a local too. They have to be to farm all of that ground and be able to get permission on all of the other locals farms. The people taking the money are locals as well. If you are going to be mad at someone for leasing the ground you should be equally as mad at your local farmer for taking it. Why should they not get something for letting someone hunt. They are the one paying taxes on the ground. Right or wrong, we have to pay to play. This is the way of the world. We have all lost hunting ground in one way or another. When that happens you, just suck it up and go find somewhere else to hunt. I personally dont hunt with oufitters but dont have anything against them, They are just trying to make a living.

Now hopefully season will start soon so we can talk about something else.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> Still have seen no proof that Cabelas ever "pro rated" or had policy to give you a trade in value on used clothing. My guess you went in with your used crap and the employees that had to deal with you said can you believe that guys nerve after you left. But technically it fit in their return policy so they could do nothing about it.
> 
> Cabelas is not a consignment store or used clothes store.


Are you sick in the head? Why are you even arguing this?


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

HoytTF said:


> If you read the whole thing, he did not have sole hunting rights. The outfitter had rights as well. They had paid the LO for the right to hunt, so no, I dont think it was right that Marty took the camera. He would have been infuritated if they would have taken his stand down and given it to the landowner.
> 
> On another note about people griping about locals losing hunting ground to money, get over it. In this case, the outfitter is a local too. They have to be to farm all of that ground and be able to get permission on all of the other locals farms. The people taking the money are locals as well. If you are going to be mad at someone for leasing the ground you should be equally as mad at your local farmer for taking it. Why should they not get something for letting someone hunt. They are the one paying taxes on the ground. Right or wrong, we have to pay to play. This is the way of the world. We have all lost hunting ground in one way or another. When that happens you, just suck it up and go find somewhere else to hunt. I personally dont hunt with oufitters but dont have anything against them, They are just trying to make a living.
> 
> Now hopefully season will start soon so we can talk about something else.




haha...i like the season starting soon part cause i cant wait....

but on topic...seems like the permission the outfitter did have seemed kinda shady. He said he was positive they paid the land owner...to be thats like saying he actually wasnt there and he didnt pay the landowner directly from HIS hands....and on top of it all they were given permission with STRICT INSTRUCTIONS to CALL MARTY...which they obviously did not. Had there been better communication on the outfitters part for what means would Marty be making such a big deal about it?? And if there is poor communication between and outfitter and a local guy who hunts the same land then I believe the outfitter should be questioned.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

This thread my go down in the record books as the most convoluted, half truths, pure nonsense, made up BS ever!
Toooo Funny!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

P.S. The cabela's thing has NOTHING to do with this thread ....BUT
Kids grow really fast...so why by a product that is proven to last for years or your money back when in a few months it wont fit them.....thats why the store told him he COULD return them.....UGH!! Men....leave it to them to make stupid shopping assumptions on return policies....if you want to discuss shopping morals contact a women!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

herTHINGarchery said:


> the type of person who wants to get word out of a poor outfitter steppin in on HIS and other LOCALS hunting territory so maybe people will figure it out and stop using the outfitter and he can happily hunt his land without an outfitters rifle stand hanging 30 yards from his bow stand. Seems kinda the opposite of foolish to me.


Amen to that atleast there are a few of us on this thread that have some sense


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

LoomisIMX said:


> I worked at Gander Mountain for 5 yrs and a return is a return. No such thing as pro rating a return. Granted Cabelas may be different, but I doubt it. Most box stores return policies are the same. Not saying anyone is lying, but never heard of such a thing.


Cabelas has ALWAYS had the best return policy and customer service, they take back ANYTHING open package or not. This is why they are above all of the competition.

Just like Home Depot. They will return any item no matter what. If a person walked into home depot with A&P brand dishwasher soap, and insisted that they bought it there, the store would return it for the dollar amount of a comparable item and then throw it in the garbage. Thats why they are on top of the Home Improvement market.

Just like how Cabelas is on top of the sporting goods market. They take care of people and do anything to make the customer happy.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

herTHINGarchery said:


> P.S. The cabela's thing has NOTHING to do with this thread ....BUT
> Kids grow really fast...so why by a product that is proven to last for years or your money back when in a few months it wont fit them.....thats why the store told him he COULD return them.....UGH!! Men....leave it to them to make stupid shopping assumptions on return policies....if you want to discuss shopping morals contact or women!!


:lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

herTHINGarchery said:


> Iv lived in kansas my whole life and i know exactly what it means to be a local hunter and try and fight off outfitters....IT SUCKS. We do have an outfitter here that does alot of the same things...caught them on MY PARENTS land illegally. Anyhow when you make hunting a buisness your pressured into having productive areas and i believe that outfitters do take certain matters into their own hands. Local people who have lived in an area their entire lives and had permission on land from generation to generation now have to see it wasted due to the $ factor....what did yall city people think??? that it wouldnt really tick us off??? That it was no big deal.....when you have pictures on you wall of your great grandad and his beast of a whitetail on the same land that you took your first buck on ...it means alot. When the family that owns the land (that youv grown up with and befriended you whole life) tell you that they are letting an outfitter come in and you can no longer hunt it because the outfitter has alot of $ and are willing to pay up........you think locals wont get mad.....i laugh at threads like these...there were several on here last year too....its funny how the people with the $ act like us locals shouldnt care. Well here is something for you outfitters and city folk......WE do care...and if you walked a mile in our shoes you might understand. : )
> 
> Now back to the thread....I like Marty and respect his posts...so I take his side. :wink:



Yea I hate you city people this is all your fault


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

dac said:


> Yea I hate you city people this is all your fault


haha...well jerry said he was a city guy...thats where i got it from.
I thought it posed for good arguement. lol.

P.S. i dont despise all city people


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

dac said:


> Yea I hate you city people this is all your fault


I thought it was all the Republicans fault!
This is a free and open market situation is it not?
MAN THAT oughtta keep the thread alive for 10 more pages! :wink:


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

the outfitter did pay the landowner for use of their land, it may no have been much, but payed just the same. i did see anywhere that zap payed anything.(i might of missed it)I would have thought there would of been a contract of some sorts. that would have ended any argument right there.I also think zap had better be careful, if the outfitter is in his legal right, he could sue zap for loss of business,and maybe slander. I don't know but i would be careful.after reading some of zaps posts i think he's far from being a Angel himself.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

herTHINGarchery said:


> haha...i like the season starting soon part cause i cant wait....
> 
> but on topic...seems like the permission the outfitter did have seemed kinda shady. *He said he was positive they paid the land owner*...to be thats like saying he actually wasnt there and he didnt pay the landowner directly from HIS hands....and on top of it all they *were given permission with STRICT INSTRUCTIONS to CALL MARTY*...which they obviously did not. Had there been better communication on the outfitters part for what means would Marty be making such a big deal about it?? And if there is poor communication between and outfitter and a local guy who hunts the same land then I believe the outfitter should be questioned.



1. The outfitter in his only post stated that the LO was paid.

2. Says who? Marty I know, but has the LO posted on this to verify anything? 

Why is it the outfitter's fault for poor communication? Why shod they be questioned? With a disposition like this, and your previous posts, it is unlikely you would believe the landowner regardless of the what actually occurred...

Just curious, and like I said before, my guess is that the truth lies some where in the middle...


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

herTHINGarchery said:


> P.S. The cabela's thing has NOTHING to do with this thread ....BUT
> Kids grow really fast...so why by a product that is proven to last for years or your money back when in a few months it wont fit them.....thats why the store told him he COULD return them.....UGH!! Men....leave it to them to make stupid shopping assumptions on return policies....if you want to discuss shopping morals contact a women!!


See, an expert said it's okay.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

beast said:


> the outfitter did pay the landowner for use of their land, it may no have been much, but payed just the same. i did see anywhere that zap payed anything.(i might of missed it)I would have thought there would of been a contract of some sorts. that would have ended any argument right there.I also think zap had better be careful, if the outfitter is in his legal right, he could sue zap for loss of business,and maybe slander. I don't know but i would be careful.after reading some of zaps posts i think he's far from being a Angel himself.


Are you sure you dont work for these KXO guys because you sure do like taking there side


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Are you sure you dont work for these KXO guys because you sure do like taking there side


don't know them, don't work for them. just know the difference between right and wrong.all tho i must admit its not that clear in this case.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

beast said:


> don't know them, don't work for them. just know the difference between right and wrong.all tho i must admit its not that clear in this case.


well if you dont know who is right and who is wrong dont take sides with anybody i believe marty is telling the truth there for i am taking marty's side i dont trust those KXO guys


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

dutch07 said:


> they payed them 50.00 and were going to take people to hunt for what like 2500 or 3000 not quite equal


Irrelevant...

mudhen


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

zap said:


> $50.00 aint that large......
> 
> marty


Irrelevant. A peppercorn would have been sufficient...

mudhen


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> well if you dont know who is right and who is wrong dont take sides with anybody i believe marty is telling the truth there for i am taking marty's side i dont trust those KXO guys


thats just it, I don't believe zap, or marty as you call him, is he a buddy of your? you sure seem to be taking his side.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm calling BS on the $50 payment!


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

mudhen said:


> Irrelevant. A peppercorn would have been sufficient...
> 
> mudhen


Ignorant

grfox


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

beast said:


> thats just it, I don't belive zap, or marty as you call him, is he a buddy of your? you sure seem to be taking his side.


read my last post i do believe him and i am taking his side


----------



## pharmdbamafan (Jul 30, 2009)

It doesn't matter what KXO paid them. The landowners didn't know he was an outfitter. Why haven't the ethics police jumped on this point?


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

grfox said:


> Ignorant
> 
> grfox


Why yes, you are :thumbs_up

Crack a 1L book maybe?

mudhen


----------



## NCDon (Feb 17, 2010)

Would someone take a laptop to the Land Owners. I'd bet they would settle this.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> read my last post i do believe him and i am taking his side


which is your right, you asked if i had ties with the outfitter which i answered, is zap your buddy?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

pharmdbamafan said:


> It doesn't matter what KXO paid them. The landowners didn't know he was an outfitter. Why haven't the ethics police jumped on this point?


Because there is no way to say it ever actually happened....
I find it very hard to believe the LO didn't know they were an outfitter.

I grew up/still have land in bum**** MN....the neighbors for 50 miles know when I take a dump!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

beast said:


> which is your right, you asked if i had ties with the outfitter which i answered, is zap your buddy?


yes he is a buddy of mine that is why i believe him


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone else realize that the man called "Jerry" nor the outfitter themselves have posted anything in over 150 posts?

I'm pretty sure they never proved any point and gave up trying to defend they're lies. So why in the he** is there any debate continuing to go on here?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Well nor has Marty for that matter..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> thats just it, I don't believe zap, or marty as you call him, is he a buddy of your? you sure seem to be taking his side.


Beast, what reason do you have to not believe him?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NCDon said:


> Would someone take a laptop to the Land Owners. I'd bet they would settle this.


I say we should subpoena them.


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

alllLLL ya'lll obama luvin', japaneez car drivin', big howse livin', city slickerz hav done gone an' ruin'd ma' grate grate gratee grandaddys huntin' spot on sumbodi elsez land cuz i cant 'ford ta' pey $$$$$ fer huntin' on sumbodi elses land!!!!!!!!!! DANG CITY SLICKERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who'dya think ya are comin round deez parts tryin' ta' support are local economie wit ur moneys????????????????!!!!!!!!!! HUH?!?!?!??


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Beast, what reason do you have to not believe him?


lets just say from reading some of his past posts i question his character.


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this is the main problem both sides.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fuDDqU6n4o


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

beast said:


> lets just say from reading some of his past posts i question his character.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbs_up^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
AHHHHHHHHHHHH finally full circle to the Cabela's thread!


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

beast said:


> lets just say from reading some of his past posts i question his character.


HAHAHAHA because he he returned an item (edit- Items) to a retail store in the exact fashion in which a manager of THAT store told him too? YOU my friend MR. Beast are a very funny guy! :wink:

I challenge to you post a link of any other post of Marty's, BESIDES the ridiculous one i am speaking about above, that would lead anybody to question his character.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Igofish2 said:


> I think this is the main problem both sides.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fuDDqU6n4o


typing here boss...typing


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

clee said:


> KXO charges $2500, gives a land owner some chump change and pockets the rest ........ But I guess that they didn't pocket it all, they're probably paying out some of that to Mr. Ohio and their professional wrestler body guard to come on here and defend them.


I am curious, how much should they be paying the landowner of the $2500 they make for guiding? IS 10% enough, 20% or should it be higher? Do we even know what the landowner wanted in return, maybe the guide also traded some labor for hunting rights like Marty says he did? 

BTW how do we know how much KXO gave the landowner, all we have is what Marty claims was given to the landowner.

The land belong to neither Marty nor KXO, before pulling stands or taking the camera and erasing the card sounds to me like the Landowner should have been involved. 


What is the old saying, there are three sides to every story: yours, mine and the Truth?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> lets just say from reading some of his past posts i question his character.


Well, I haven't read everything on this forum, but I've read a lot.....and, somehow, I must have missed all of those posts.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

grfox said:


> HAHAHAHA because he he returned an item (edit- Items) to a retail store in the exact fashion in which a manager of THAT store told him too? YOU my friend MR. Beast are a very funny guy! :wink:
> 
> I challenge to you post a link of any other post of Marty's, BESIDES the ridiculous one i am speaking about above, that would lead anybody to question his character.


Marty's post........verbatim!!!!

I doubt he "tried" to return the boots, I am sure that he did return the boots.
They probably pro rated them according to their return policy. 
After all it is their return policy. I don't know how much clothing, footwear. waders, ect. I have returned when my son has grown out of them. He started hunting at 6 and they always pro rated the stuff. When I was asked why I was returning the stuff I said he outgrew it. We got credit and bought more. 
You guys need to lighten up, if your this upset about a return to Cabelas you need a life!
The above statement is my opinion, opinions have not been outlawed=========== YET.
----end of marty post---------------------------
This is an out and out lie! Cabela's has never....nor do they ever "Pro Rate" items....Call them yourself and find out! I know someone who did!
Again really.....you check out and they tell you to save your receipt so you can get a pro rated amount back when you are done using it...
If you believe this.....well...in fact...how stupid you have to be to walk into a retail store and say..."Hey my kid outgrew this stuff in 6 months...I want half my money back!


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

grfox said:


> HAHAHAHA because he he returned an item to a retail store in the exact fashion in which a manager of THAT store told him too? YOU my friend MR. Beast are a very funny guy! :wink:
> 
> I challenge to you post a link of any other post of Marty's, BESIDES the ridiculous one i am speaking about above, that would lead anybody to question his character.


taking the camera erasing the pictures. all on land that was not his.he should of checked with the landowner first.not acting like he was the landowner.now if he was the landowner i would of defended him.if the outfiter truly only paid $300,it still more than zap offered.so who was taking advantage of the old couple?


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

redruff said:


> typing here boss...typing


Well you tie this here rag on a limb & keep on shak'n it till your done:wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Igofish2 said:


> Well you tie this here rag on a limb & keep on shak'n it till your done:wink:


getting up to pee now boss!


----------



## hunterchasebuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Biggest waste of my time ever by reading this post!!
Can't we all just get along?


----------



## hunterchasebuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Dont have alot of post no one will belive me


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

hunterchasebuck said:


> Dont have alot of post no one will belive me


I believe you but spending the time reading it, then complaining that it is a big waste of time is like going to the doctor and asking why it hurts everytime you poke your finger in your eye. You can stop anytime.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

redruff said:


> This is an out and out lie! Cabela's has never....nor do they ever "Pro Rate" items....Call them yourself and find out! I know someone who did!
> Again really.....you check out and they tell you to save your receipt so you can get a pro rated amount back when you are done using it...
> If you believe this.....well...in fact...how stupid you have to be to walk into a retail store and say..."Hey my kid outgrew this stuff in 6 months...I want half my money back!


So the others on this thread who have had this experience at Cabela's are liars too? Did you ever stop to think that perhaps their store managers and customer service reps have a bit more freedom the the corporate policy that you'll hear from someone on the phone? Let me get this straight - are you in the group that's pissed at Zap for doing it or are you in the group that's pissed because you had a friend tell you it's not company policy and therefore he must be lying about it?


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

173bc said:


> i believe you but spending the time reading it, then complaining that it is a big waste of time is like going to the doctor and asking why it hurts everytime you poke your finger in your eye. You can stop anytime.


:roflmao:


----------



## Calliefarmboy (Jun 11, 2010)

i agree, thats way to funny..... better than this thread..... where's marty?:darkbeer:



Half Rack said:


> That's funny!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> Marty's post........verbatim!!!!
> 
> I doubt he "tried" to return the boots, I am sure that he did return the boots.
> They probably pro rated them according to their return policy.
> ...


So you called ONE Cabela's ONE time and that proves EVERYTHING? 

Nice try....


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Cabelas has a lifetime warranty on their brand of clothing. You can return it at anytime for any reason and get a pro rated return.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

KSNimrod said:


> So the others on this thread who have had this experience at Cabela's are liars too? Did you ever stop to think that perhaps their store managers and customer service reps have a bit more freedom the the corporate policy that you'll hear from someone on the phone? Let me get this straight - are you in the group that's pissed at Zap for doing it or are you in the group that's pissed because you had a friend tell you it's not company policy and therefore he must be lying about it?


So you have had thinks Pro Rated when you returned them to Cabela's?
Its not the issue of the return..its the fact that you wore the stuff until your kids outgrew it and then returned it for a pro rated return?
You nor no one else has EVER done that at Cabela's!
They will:
1. Give you a full refund.
2. Give you the lowest sale price it has ever been offered.
3. Refuse to deal with your return claim(very rare).
No way in hell you walked up to customer service with an item, they looked at it and said, "hmmmmmm you used it for 3 months....that comes out to $9/month for $27....you paid $37 for it so here is $10 back!

Unless my definition of "pro rated" is different..it never has nor ever will happen at Cabela's!

To claim you did it is lying,
to say your ok with it is saying your dishonest...
AND I will restate my position from a year ago...
If you think its ok to fleece a retailer,,,your not my kind of people because you would probably fleece other people as well.

If you can't understand how this thread connects the two....well good luck to ya!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Where is the pro rated part...Ohhh going to there website doesn't prove anything!

We are proud of the quality of our products and want you to be fully satisfied with your purchase. If you are not satisfied, we will provide a refund or exchange the item within 90 days of the purchase.

With Receipt:

Returned items accompanied by a receipt will be refunded at the original purchase price, plus applicable sales tax, in the original payment method.

Without Receipt:

Refunds and exchanges made without a receipt will be processed at the lowest sale price, plus applicable sales tax. Items may be exchanged for the same product or returned for merchandise credit in the form of a gift card.

Shipping and handling charges will not be refunded unless an error occurred on our part in the shipment of your order.

Take your items to any Cabela's Retail Store and present a valid photo ID that will be recorded and retained in a database to be used only for authorizing returns.

GUIDELINES:

Cabela's brand Clothing and Footwear merchandise is guaranteed for the lifetime of the product under normal wear and tear and/or against defects in workmanship.

All other Cabela's Brand Items may be returned or exchanged within One Year of purchase.

Brand-name optics and electronics may be returned within 60 days of purchase with the original sales receipt. The item must be returned in its original packaging and with all accompanying manuals and accessories. After 60 days, these items must be returned to the manufacturer. All manufacturers' warranties are in effect.

Optics include:

Binoculars, rangefinders, scopes, nightvision, red-dots, boresighters, sunglasses.

Electronics include:

GPS, sonar, cameras, phones, radios, interactive games, DVD players and disks, software, metal detectors, radar detectors, watches, electronic collars.

Boat/Trolling Motorsneeding repair should be returned to an authorized service center. Several Cabela's retail locations are authorized service centers or call the manufacturer for the nearest location.

Firearms, ammunition, powders, and primers cannot be returned due to safety regulations. All sales are final.

If a firearm is defective and returned within 30 days of purchase, we will repair or exchange it. After 30 days, we will gladly assist you in returning the item to the manufacturer for repair and/or warranty determination.

Bargain Cave items purchased at a Retail Store are non-returnable.

For items damaged in shipment, perishable, or drop shipped directly from the manufacturer, please call Customer Relations at 1-800-237-8888 or contact us by e-mail before returning. Some products we sell are covered by a manufacturer's warranty that requires items to be sent directly to the manufacturer for replacement or repair.

Additional exceptions may apply depending on the item.
See retail store outfitter or call 800-237-4444 for details


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

redruff said:


> So you have had thinks Pro Rated when you returned them to Cabela's?
> Its not the issue of the return..its the fact that you wore the stuff until your kids outgrew it and then returned it for a pro rated return?
> You nor no one else has EVER done that at Cabela's!
> They will:
> ...


if you are having that big of a problem with Marty get the heck off of this thread im tired of people getting on here bashing him i believe every word Marty has said. It's funny he gets back on here and keeps posting when these ******bags called KXO know that there in the wrong and decide to back down


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Google: Cabelas pro rated return


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> So you have had thinks Pro Rated when you returned them to Cabela's?
> Its not the issue of the return..its the fact that you wore the stuff until your kids outgrew it and then returned it for a pro rated return?
> You nor no one else has EVER done that at Cabela's!
> They will:
> ...


So you know all things about all Cabela's? You really get around, buddy.

Did it ever occur to you that maybe there's people that work at different stores that do things a little differently? Of course not. Considering your excessive use of absolutes, I can see how closed your mind is.

Takes a pretty bold person to run his mouth about another person lying when they don't even know that person or the whole story.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> So you know all things about all Cabela's? You really get around, buddy.
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that maybe there's people that work at different stores that do things a little differently? Of course not. Considering your excessive use of absolutes, I can see how closed your mind is.
> 
> Takes a pretty bold person to run his mouth about another person lying when they don't even know that person or the whole story.


Put up the proof or shut up!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> if you are having that big of a problem with Marty get the heck off of this thread im tired of people getting on here bashing him i believe every word Marty has said. It's funny he gets back on here and keeps posting when these ******bags called KXO know that there in the wrong and decide to back down


Marty who? I though this was the Cabelas warrenty and returns forum.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Coldone said:


> Google: Cabelas pro rated return


Wow. This thread was the second link provided.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

173BC said:


> Marty who? I though this was the Cabelas warrenty and returns forum.


Yep gonna need a subforum by the time this one is done!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> Put up the proof or shut up!


Look, genius, I believe him. YOU are the one that is calling him a liar. The burden of proof is on YOU. Go to every Cabela's store, talk to every single employee, and then come back and tell us that it's impossible to get a pro rated return. Til then, quit running your mouth. If you run that mouth in public like you do on this forum, I bet a lot of people get the urge to put their fist in it. Do you feel tough now that you've called someone a liar that you don't even know? Feeling better about your own insecurities?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Look, genius, I believe him. YOU are the one that is calling him a liar. The burden of proof is on YOU. Go to every Cabela's store, talk to every single employee, and then come back and tell us that it's impossible to get a pro rated return. Til then, quit running your mouth. If you run that mouth in public like you do on this forum, I bet a lot of people get the urge to put their fist in it. Do you feel tough now that you've called someone a liar that you don't even know? Feeling better about your own insecurities?


Thankfully you're here to set him straight. Who needs moderators?


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

*wow*

In case you guys have not noticed both plaintiffs have dropped out a long time ago. Stuck the spoon in and walked away ,ya'll keep stirring it.This thread ain't about what it started over.Let it die:wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Look, genius, I believe him. YOU are the one that is calling him a liar. The burden of proof is on YOU. Go to every Cabela's store, talk to every single employee, and then come back and tell us that it's impossible to get a pro rated return. Til then, quit running your mouth. If you run that mouth in public like you do on this forum, I bet a lot of people get the urge to put their fist in it. Do you feel tough now that you've called someone a liar that you don't even know? Feeling better about your own insecurities?


LMAO! Wow dude...talk about a keyboard cowboy!
So I take it ya got no proof since you had to resort to name calling and threats!
Insecurities really?????
And unlike you...I would same the same thing to your face as I say on here....


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

:fencing::deadhorse:boxing:


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

redruff said:


> Where is the pro rated part...Ohhh going to there website doesn't prove anything!
> 
> We are proud of the quality of our products and want you to be fully satisfied with your purchase. If you are not satisfied, we will provide a refund or exchange the item within 90 days of the purchase.
> 
> ...


I can't find where it says bring it back once your kid out grows it and we will pro rated or give you a credit to go get a bigger item that you then can return for a even bigger item next year. :noidea:

I think I will go out to dinner tonight order a steak eat it all. Then complain to the manager that it was awful so that he will take it off my bill. - I could do that but it does not make it right.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

GobblerDown said:


> I can't find where it says bring it back once your kid out grows it and we will pro rated or give you a credit to go get a bigger item that you then can return for a even bigger item next year. :noidea:
> 
> I think I will go out to dinner tonight order a steak eat it all. Then complain to the manager that it was awful so that he will take it off my bill. - I could do that but it does not make it right.


ding ding ding...we have a winner.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> LMAO! Wow dude...talk about a keyboard cowboy!
> So I take it ya got no proof since you had to resort to name calling and threats!
> Insecurities really?????
> And unlike you...I would same the same thing to your face as I say on here....


Again, you make claims about someone you don't even know. I have no problem speaking my mind to anyone in person.

It's okay, though. What goes around, comes around. Some day, you'll need the benefit of the doubt, and you won't receive it.:wink:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

HOG MANIAC said:


> In case you guys have not noticed both plaintiffs have dropped out a long time ago. Stuck the spoon in and walked away ,ya'll keep stirring it.This thread ain't about what it started over.Let it die:wink:


Are you kidding this is better then reality TV. I say we go to the peoples court and let judge judy decide who is lieing she will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> I can't find where it says bring it back once your kid out grows it and we will pro rated or give you a credit to go get a bigger item that you then can return for a even bigger item next year. :noidea:
> 
> I think I will go out to dinner tonight order a steak eat it all. Then complain to the manager that it was awful so that he will take it off my bill. - I could do that but it does not make it right.


Well, since it says that on the internet, then every single Cabela's employee must abide by that 100%. Good job, Sherlock.

Cabela's also has saddle panniers on their website, yet, when I went to the Fort Worth store, they told me that they didn't have any. Bastages must have been lying to me, cause everyone knows that if it's on the internet it must be true!!!


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

*They generally will take it back.*



GobblerDown said:


> I can't find where it says bring it back once your kid out grows it and we will pro rated or give you a credit to go get a bigger item that you then can return for a even bigger item next year. :noidea:
> 
> I think I will go out to dinner tonight order a steak eat it all. Then complain to the manager that it was awful so that he will take it off my bill. - I could do that but it does not make it right.


 I have never done it but they generally will take it back (with the exception of baselayer/underwear/socks) especially with kids clothes. If they "pro-rate" it or not is up to the individual manager as they are given some discretion. The idea is if you take it back, for store credit, chances are they will spend more than the credit that day. The returned items are put in bargain cave or shipped off to a company like a liquidator warehouse. Items not fit for that are simply filed as defective with corporate. If you hook the parent of a kid as a customer you are going to make a lot of money and the kid will most likely become a customer also as people are creatures of habit.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

What if you get a boner in Cabelas for over 4 hours? Do you still call a doctor?


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

*It's done*

Stick a fork in it ,I think this ones done.:thumbs_do


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Well, since it says that on the internet, then every single Cabela's employee must abide by that 100%. Good job, Sherlock.
> 
> Cabela's also has saddle panniers on their website, yet, when I went to the Fort Worth store, they told me that they didn't have any. Bastages must have been lying to me, cause everyone knows that if it's on the internet it must be true!!!


OK....sneaky...heres my olive branch and I'm NOT trying to jerk your chain...
just a tip...
The online store and instore are actually considered separate businesses..
If you see it on the web you gotta call to see if its instore....and sometimes you can only get the item online...don't ask me why? You always gotta call the store to see if they have it on the floor. Or just straight up order it online.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

HoytTF said:


> If you read the whole thing, he did not have sole hunting rights. The outfitter had rights as well. They had paid the LO for the right to hunt, so no, I dont think it was right that Marty took the camera. He would have been infuritated if they would have taken his stand down and given it to the landowner.
> 
> On another note about people griping about locals losing hunting ground to money, get over it. In this case, the outfitter is a local too. They have to be to farm all of that ground and be able to get permission on all of the other locals farms. The people taking the money are locals as well. If you are going to be mad at someone for leasing the ground you should be equally as mad at your local farmer for taking it. Why should they not get something for letting someone hunt. They are the one paying taxes on the ground. Right or wrong, we have to pay to play. This is the way of the world. We have all lost hunting ground in one way or another. When that happens you, just suck it up and go find somewhere else to hunt. I personally dont hunt with oufitters but dont have anything against them, They are just trying to make a living.
> 
> Now hopefully season will start soon so we can talk about something else.


I did read the whole story and I'm smart enough to realize that if the outfitter never contacted Marty (like the land owner told them to do) then he certainly would have known that someone else had permission and he wouldn't have taken the trail cam down. *The outfitter didn't do what they were supposed to do* so Marty didn't know they had permission. Also, they only had permission for rifle season, not bow season. He didn't keep the trail cam, he did what any honest person would do and he gave it to the landowner, after all, it was on their property. 

I'm not gonna debate you on outfitters because it is a never-ending debate. But I can tell you that the amount of money that some will shell out to find some big antlers is hurting hunting. Hunting is about family and tradition, not just about 200" antlers and that what a lot of these outfitters have made it.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

From Zap on the Cabelas thread-

Cabelas is big buisness, they resell all that stuff in the bargain cave. 
Its bad enough having the archery hunting ethics police on here, now we have the "ethical return" police!
*Maybe the guy lost his job and does not have the money to buy new boots.*


marty 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Someone explain how it is right/moral to take advantage of anyone- Big Business or a individual because you are short on money at the time, like Zap is suggesting above. It is this way of think that Zap and I guess many of you have, that some of us have a problem with. Sounds alot like Obama, Reid, Pelosi, ect.


.


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Cabelas Catalog order Customer Service Dept.
The total return policy is not expressed on the web site.. But the policy for returns is a store by store, order by order , case by case basis..

Thaey will accept returns of used items and rate them on a usage and wear basis, clothes and boots included..

The number is 800-237-8888, They are expecting your calls...

Then you half-lifes that are calling people liars and thieves can redeem your manhood with an apology to ZAP..

UncleRay


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Uncleray said:


> Just got off the phone with Cabelas Catalog order Customer Service Dept.
> The total return policy is not expressed on the web site.. But the policy for returns is a store by store, order by order , case by case basis..
> 
> Thaey will accept returns of used items and rate them on a usage and wear basis, clothes and boots included..
> ...


Get out! You wrecked this whole thread with facts! That's it, I am sooo close to stop reading this thread now.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> OK....sneaky...heres my olive branch and I'm NOT trying to jerk your chain...
> just a tip...
> The online store and instore are actually considered separate businesses..
> If you see it on the web you gotta call to see if its instore....and sometimes you can only get the item online...don't ask me why? You always gotta call the store to see if they have it on the floor. Or just straight up order it online.


I understand that. I was just making a point. Just because their website says one thing, it doesn't mean that your particular store will do things the same way.

Pro rating may not be Cabela's standard operating procedure, but that doesn't mean that some employees in some stores don't do that. Is that not a reasonable possibility?


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

173BC said:


> Get out! You wrecked this whole thread with facts! That's it, I am sooo close to stop reading this thread now.


OOOPPS, guess i'll have to change my username to BuzzKiller., or FunStopper:wink:

UncleRay

Ps. It'll be interesting reading 5 pages of apologies..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Uncleray said:


> Just got off the phone with Cabelas Catalog order Customer Service Dept.
> The total return policy is not expressed on the web site.. But the policy for returns is a store by store, order by order , case by case basis..
> 
> Thaey will accept returns of used items and rate them on a usage and wear basis, clothes and boots included..
> ...


How refreshing. You actually called them instead of jumping to conclusions.

And who would have thought that each store may do things differently from the other? I'll be dang.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Uncleray said:


> OOOPPS, guess i'll have to change my username to BuzzKiller., or FunStopper:wink:
> 
> UncleRay
> 
> Ps. It'll be interesting reading 5 pages of apologies..


If it happens. Hopefully it does. I could at least respect an apology.


----------



## KSXtremeOutfit (Aug 12, 2010)

*This is IT!!! Take care*

Ok this is my last response. I have had a chance to read all of the post now.

Me and Dan went and visited the landowner. Dan’s uncle farmed and leased the ground to farm from the old couple. We went over there and talked to her 2 times and on the 3rd time we went over there we paid her money and it was more than $50…. Also Daniel went over and pushed snow so they could get up there step hill one day. She never told us that we needed to talk to Marty. We knew HAD hunted there, but she the landowner said he had shot his buck??? So why was he still chasing the 130 inch buck. We were told he had shot his buck already and a doe and that he was pretty much done hunting. We never heard we needed to call Marty nor received his number or we would have talked to him so we didn’t end up getting my name and business smeared like this so bad on the internet and get a bad rep for my guide service.

We were kind and courteous to the old couple. They called us up and said Marty was all mad at them and she felt to cool things down that we come get our stand and camera. So we did and that was that. She was not mad at us. She seemed to be upset with the whole deal and I felt bad for her. She even came out and said she was sorry for letting us come on her land to hunt and she wished she had said no because she didn’t want this to happen. I wish Marty would have got a hold of me or Daniel before talking to the landowner and getting her upset. They were a nice couple by the way. Very very nice. 

Another thing is one person put on here asking if it is illegal to hunt over bait and the answer is no. It’s legal in Kansas. We hung our stand about 100 yards from Marty’s stand in which we thought he wouldn’t be there during rifle season or much anymore. Marty did take our camera down and defaced my property by deleting the pictures off it. We were upset at first for someone to take my camera down and give to the landowner, but when I got the camera home and no chip I was upset and couldn’t believe it. In the end result all we wanted was the chip back and we would go our separate ways. In which we did, were happy and had no hard feelings toward Marty, and then he tries to drag us down and say he has hunted with us and that we illegally guide for waterfowl and guiding other big game. He never really stated he just generalized. Never seen or met this guy before in my life. We have never guided Marty either. I know it was probably upsetting to hear someone else was hunting the same property, but it’s not like we were going to kill all the deer off in the area. We just wanted to try it and he must have got heated. I kind of see where he is coming from, but don’t trash my business over a deer hunting spot we paid to hunt at and say we don’t pay our landowners and kill over our limit on waterfowl. 
I do not have problem with Marty trying to call us out. Yes we came in on his spot, but we were told he was done for his buck and the Landowner said yes we can hunt it for rifle season. We were not trying to lease the ground right off the bat for years to come. We wanted to try things out and see if it was worth the investment to lease in the coming years.

Take care all and Marty I wish this resolves everything and makes everything clear and good luck over there this year. Hope you get the nice 8 we were both watching. Try having some guy sneak in and try and get your 170 class buck and know who it is (we caught him one day scouting the property, and all we did was talked to him and told him that we had it leased and that we had hunters coming in and he stayed off. We seen him once and our clients never seen anyone. The best thing that could have prevented all of this would have been to call us directly, but it’s not a big deal. 

We want this business to last a long time and the only way to do that is KEEP hunting legal, guiding legal, and do the right thing by telling and paying the landowners of what are plans are. We have a good client base of waterfowl hunters from Topeka, Kansas City, Lawrence, and Ft. Leavenworth and have hunters from all over calling to come deer and turkey hunting. We are going strong and will continue to do well and keep a very high level of success from scouting and doing our homework. We work hard and this kind of hurts when you have someone trying to bring my business down. 
If anyone is looking for a good hunt, safe hunt, a good time and a great memory for a long time check us out KANSASXTREMEOUTFITTERS.com

Take care to you all and good luck this hunting season...


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

Entertainment at it's best. :darkbeer: I am eager to read all of those apologies. :darkbeer:


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> If it happens. Hopefully it does. I could at least respect an apology.


I talked with a manager and explained the situtation fully - yes rated returns for wear even if the return reason is "He outgrew it" told him to check this thread but he can't come on and comment..

Basspro is 1 hr. away Cabelas 3 hrs. I'm going to Cabelas..:thumbs_up

UncleRay


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

KSXtremeOutfit said:


> Ok this is my last response. I have had a chance to read all of the post now.
> 
> Take care to you all and good luck this hunting season...


Good Luck, Gods speed...

UncleRay


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

KSXtremeOutfit said:


> Ok this is my last response. I have had a chance to read all of the post now.


I don't know the full story, but it sounds like a miscommunication/misunderstanding. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

nice post kxo,kinda different then what we have been led to believe.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

KSXtremeOutfit said:


> Ok this is my last response. I have had a chance to read all of the post now.
> 
> Me and Dan went and visited the landowner. Dan’s uncle farmed and leased the ground to farm from the old couple. We went over there and talked to her 2 times and on the 3rd time we went over there we paid her money and it was more than $50…. Also Daniel went over and pushed snow so they could get up there step hill one day. She never told us that we needed to talk to Marty. We knew HAD hunted there, but she the landowner said he had shot his buck??? So why was he still chasing the 130 inch buck. We were told he had shot his buck already and a doe and that he was pretty much done hunting. We never heard we needed to call Marty nor received his number or we would have talked to him so we didn’t end up getting my name and business smeared like this so bad on the internet and get a bad rep for my guide service.
> 
> ...


Looks like the issue boils down to Zap does not play well with others.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Uncleray said:


> I talked with a manager and explained the situtation fully - yes rated returns for wear even if the return reason is "He outgrew it" told him to check this thread but he can't come on and comment..
> 
> Basspro is 1 hr. away Cabelas 3 hrs. I'm going to Cabelas..:thumbs_up
> 
> UncleRay


And that's why I don't see why it's so hard to believe. It's good business! Yeah, it may cause them to charge more, but that's part of what you are paying for. Great customer service. They're making money!

Elite does the same thing. I know someone who dry-fired his GTO, and it wrecked the bow. He sent the bow to them and asked them to check it over, replace what needed replaced, and charge him what was owed. They just sent him a new bow for free, even knowing the circumstances. I never expect that, but it sure is good for business.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Zap is lurking will he reply?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> Looks like the issue boils down to Zap does not play well with others.


Ah, playing the liar card didn't work, so you're just going to play the "doesn't play well with others" card. Nice try.

How about an apology instead?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> Zap is lurking will he reply?


GobblerDown is lurking, will he apologize?


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Looks like the issue boils down to Zap does not play well with others.


You remind me of an unemployed school teacher...

*No Class*

UncleRay


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm still tryin to find out where the 6'3" wrestler fits in. There was the one guy, I'm lot sure if he was a client, or a partner or a wanna be tag along kind of guy that said either he or the outfitter was sending over the wrestler. Up until that point I was sort of on the fence about the whole situation, I mean it was a bit of a "you stepped on my toes" kind of thing, but when that guy started flexing someone elses muscles on yet someone elses behalf, I gotta say my respect for the outfitter went out my window. If I were the outfitter I would be asking that guy to come out here and do the public apologizing, unless of coarse the outfitter condones this type of behavior on behalf of his buisness. 

JMO.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

beast said:


> nice post kxo,kinda different then what we have been led to believe.


It's pretty easy to write a letter and sound polite, sympathetic, etc. It's also easy to find a way to rationalize poor behavior in a way that makes you look good, especially in writing where you have time to think it all out. 

Here is Marty's original post.

Attention all fellow hunters, please use this outfitter with discretion. If you don’t care that their "30,000" acres is either public land or land your probably trespassing on, or farmers that have no clue your there paying for a hunt, then by all means use them. If you don’t care about being legal on your method of take or your legal limits then by all means use them. Cause they don’t seem to care. In fact if you check hard enough, you'll find they almost brag about it. I hunted with them once and will never do it again. It's outfitters like this that are giving hunters a bad name and killing our chances at hunting. I'm not that one exception, check around they've got quite the reputation if ask the right people. It’s not just me.

Some examples...

We use to hunt this section of land for free; well they got permission to it too. They never told the farmer they were making money off of his land. So he kicked them off and the hunters that they had in there hunting. So they turned around and used a local kid that had permission on the land and went hunting with that kid to get right back on the land. Farmer found out again, said enough was enough and locked the gates for good, now no one hunts it. Not even that high school kid that was hunting there.

Another land owner
Was out checking their horses and found tree stands on their property, they don’t allow any hunters on it, and I'll give you three guesses who owned the tree stands. They found that out by the guy that was in the tree stand that had been waiting for his ride back. He mentioned to the land owner he thought it was strange they didn’t drive him in or escort him to a tree stand he hadn't been too yet, they just dropped him off from the road and left.

To Kansas Extreme Outfitters, hope you eventually get caught and get what’s coming to you, to the rest of you, have a good waterfowl season and good hunting.

I saw this on Craigslist this morning........

The same outfitter tried to bully an elderly couple last December, they owned some ground that I had permission on. The guy lied to them and then set stands without talking to me, like he was supposed to.

I put a stop to that.

Good luck hunting this season, everyone.

marty
__________________
Zap 

Marty found out that he wasn't the only one that had an issue with KXO and the other person thought enough about it to post on Craigslist their issue. Marty simply quoted it and said that it happened to him as well. If the outfitter told the couple that Marty couldn't bow hunt during rifle season, the he didn't tell the truth, did he? Here are the dates for the 2010 season in Kansas. It clearly shows that bow season and rifle season coincide. 
2010 Deer Season Dates:

* Youth and Disability: Sept.11 - Sept. 19, 2010 (Youth 16 and younger, who possess a valid deer permit, may hunt during this special deer season only while under the immediate supervision of an adult 18 or older. Any person who possesses a valid deer permit and has a permit to hunt from a vehicle pursuant to KAR 115-18-4 or a disability assistance permit issued pursuant to KAR 115-18-15 may also hunt during this season. All resident and nonresident permits are valid, and equipment restrictions designated on permits apply. Hunter orange is required.
* Muzzleloader: Sept. 20 - Oct. 3, 2010 (The following permits may be used during this season in units specified on permit, using muzzleloader or archery equipment: resident or nonresident Muzzleloader Either-species/Either-sex Permit, resident Any-Season White-tailed Deer Permit, nonresident Muzzleloader White-tailed Deer Permit, Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Special Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Antlerless White-tailed Deer Permit, and Antlerless Either-Species Deer Permit. Hunter orange clothing is required
* Archery: Sept. 20 - Dec. 31, 2010
* Early Firearm (DMU 19 only): Oct. 9 - Oct.17, 2010
* Regular Firearm: Dec. 1 - Dec. 12, 2010
* Extended Firearms Whitetail Antlerless-Only: Jan.1 - Jan.9, 2011
* Extended Archery Whitetail Antlerless-Only (DMU 19): Jan. 10 - Jan. 31, 2011
* Special Extended Firearm Whitetail Antlerless-Only: Jan.10- Jan.16, 2011 (Open for units 7, 8 and 15 only)
* Shooting Hours: One-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset.

Just because a person comes on here and sounds sympathetic doesn't mean that they aren't very shady. After all, Marty's not the only one crying foul here, there is at least one more posting on Craigslist about KXO.


----------



## 10's Only (Aug 14, 2009)

zap said:


> Actually when I took the stuff to the counter and said "my son has outgrown these things".....they said we can pro rate a refund for you in store credit.
> 
> Just like the manager told me they would when he sold the stuff to me.
> Thats why I purchased it.
> ...


I don't believe you.

10's Only


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> GobblerDown is lurking, will he apologize?


I'm out before I get banned...
Let me know..
See you around some other site..:wink:

UncleRay


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

by Marty's own post he says he hunted with this outfitter
they say he never has
who's fibbing?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Uncleray said:


> I'm out before I get banned...
> Let me know..
> See you around some other site..:wink:
> 
> UncleRay


I'll let you know as soon as an apology pops up.

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> by Marty's own post he says he hunted with this outfitter
> they say he never has
> who's fibbing?


Well, without knowing either one, an open-minded person would be inclined to condemn neither.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

*I wanna free Waterfowl Bowhunt!!!*

I'm disappointed that the outfitter said he read all the posts but hasn't private messaged me about coming to bowhunt waterfowl with him. I promise not to bring a gun as long as he promises not to charge me. :wink:


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> GobblerDown is lurking, will he apologize?


Hell no I won't apologize.

He takes advantage of Cabelas return policy. What he does, does not pass my smell test. I would call what he does no class. You said you called and were told they will pro rated- some one else said they called and they said they won't. That not the point anyway. Just because they let people get away with it does not make it right. You really have so little of a moral compass you can't see the differance between returning a pair of boots that did not hold up at all and returning them and buying stuff for a kid with the intention of return after they out grow. I have a seven year and would never consider doing something like that. Even if a employee of the store willing to go along with it is wrong. 

Second he comes on here a takes aim at a outfitter that it appears did not have it coming. Because he got to hunt same property as Zap? I have no prove but if I had to bet I would say he started craigslist thread too.

So again I owe no one a apologize.

When are you going to apologize to outfitter?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

beast said:


> by Marty's own post he says he hunted with this outfitterthey say he never has
> who's fibbing?





zap said:


> All I can say is that I will be hunting that ground this season.
> Shively will not be.
> 
> The elderly couple and I have a good relationship, my son and I painted some outbuildings for them and help out over there alot.
> ...


:darkbeer:


----------



## HenryPF (Feb 21, 2007)

KSXtremeOutfit said:


> Ok this is my last response. I have had a chance to read all of the post now.
> 
> [redacted]
> 
> Take care to you all and good luck this hunting season...





On what authority do you speak for Cabelas?

This thread is about the Cabelas return policy right?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> Hell no I won't apologize.
> 
> He takes advantage of Cabelas return policy. What he does, does not pass my smell test I would call that no class. You said you called and were told they will pro rated- some one else said they called and they said they won't. That not the point anyway. Just because they let people get away with it does not make it right. You really have so little of a moral compass you can't see the differance between returning a pair of boots that did not hold up at all and returning them and buying stuff for a kid with the intention of return after they out grow. I have a seven year and would never consider doing something like that. Even if a employee of the store willing to go along with it is wrong.
> 
> ...


Show me one post with my name on it that bad-mouths the outfitter, and I will apologize. 

I have kept an open mind on both sides. Like I said, it sounds like a miscommunication. Again, you jump to conclusions. You should try quitting that. It's a bad habit.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> Hell no I won't apologize.
> 
> He takes advantage of Cabelas return policy. What he does, does not pass my smell test I would call that no class. You said you called and were told they will pro rated- some one else said they called and they said they won't. That not the point anyway. Just because they let people get away with it does not make it right. You really have so little of a moral compass you can't see the differance between returning a pair of boots that did not hold up at all and returning them and buying stuff for a kid with the intention of return after they out grow. I have a seven year and would never consider doing something like that. Even if a employee of the store willing to go along with it is wrong.
> 
> ...


I have thought long and hard about this..............
I really have no choice, I have to take some action here.......
























Your officially off my christmas card list. :darkbeer:

Have a good season.

marty


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

zap said:


> :darkbeer:


Well I'll be....

Reading thoroughly CAN be a good thing.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Show me one post with my name on it that bad-mouths the outfitter, and I will apologize.
> 
> I have kept an open mind on both sides. Like I said, it sounds like a miscommunication. Again, you jump to conclusions. You should try quitting that. It's a bad habit.


If not you then the others that have bad mouth them over ten pages.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

zap said:


> :darkbeer:


sorry Marty, but your OP said that you hunted with them once, and will never do it again. . . . which is it??

Im not on either side here as I believe both are telling some truth/some lies/. . . The only one who KNOWS the truth is the Land Owners. . .


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> I have thought long and hard about this..............
> I really have no choice, I have to take some action here.......
> 
> 
> ...


Darn- I was going to take the card back to the store where it was bought and return for money or a store credit.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

d3ue3ce said:


> sorry Marty, but your OP said that you hunted with them once, and will never do it again. . . . which is it??
> 
> Im not on either side here as I believe both are telling some truth/some lies/. . . The only one who KNOWS the truth is the Land Owners. . .


The person who posted the Craigs List ad said that.
I am not that person......

marty


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Well I'll be....
> 
> Reading thoroughly CAN be a good thing.


I feel for Zap there, I know all too well when someone of sub-normal level of intelligence reads little or none of the threads, but goes on for pages of rants, all the while believing they know what they're talking about.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> Darn- I was going to take the card back to the store where it was bought and return for money or a store credit.


I guess your SOL.....

Now go crawl back under your rock.

marty


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

zap said:


> The person who posted the Craigs List ad said that.
> I am not that person......
> 
> marty


just looked back and seen that. . sorry bout that Marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

d3ue3ce said:


> just looked back and seen that. . sorry bout that Marty


This is a confusing thread. :wink:

One thing is for sure, I am the only person that currently has permission to hunt that ground.
Thats because the landowner's like me, since I have always treated them well.

marty


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> If not you then the others that have bad mouth them over ten pages.


i have said some things about them but that dont mean i owe them an apology KXO and you could have kept your eyes off of this thread and not had to run your mouth like yall did


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

beast said:


> by Marty's own post he says he hunted with this outfitter
> they say he never has
> who's fibbing?


No he didn't say that he hunted with them, the guy that posted on craigslist said he had hunted with them, not Marty. Pull your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

d3ue3ce said:


> sorry Marty, but your OP said that you hunted with them once, and will never do it again. . . . which is it??
> 
> Im not on either side here as I believe both are telling some truth/some lies/. . . The only one who KNOWS the truth is the Land Owners. . .


you do realize the text in blue was a quote that marty pulled off of graigs list don't you,,,,,,as said before, this really is a train wreck and you just can't look away.... amazing
dan


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

They just keep digging. I guess they don't realize that they should just count their losses, apologize, and learn their lesson.

Some are hellbent on tarnishing someone's reputation, for reasons only they know, and yet, the only reputations being tarnished are.....theirs.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

Marty, you sure have a knack for posting 10 page plus threads.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

clee said:


> No he didn't say that he hunted with them, the guy that posted on craigslist said he had hunted with them, not Marty. Pull your foot out of your mouth.


your post,#370 papagraph 3, how would you read it?


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no dogs in this fight, as i don't know either party. I will say this, i trust MOST Outfitters as far as i can throw them.

I'm sure there's some reputable Outfitters. They are outnumbered by those that are more interested in your checkbook than whether or not you kill a trophy buck, and this in no way shape or form implies anything about the Outfitter on this thread, as i don't know them.

Some on here are calling Marty a legend. Marty is probably a great guy, but if I'm not mistaken, he's only been bowhunting a few short years, and has never killed a trophy with his bow??? I may be mistaken, but i think his best buck to date is a gun kill??? Correct me if I'm wrong Marty.

That hardly makes Marty a legend. He's a good AT'er though, and has offered up some decent advice.

What i see is wires that got crossed, a TOTAL lack of communication between 2 parties, that put the landowner smack dab in the middle. I can see fault with BOTH parties.

If i was the landowner, i would probably kick both parties off and lease the land. Lease the land, pay the landowner, then put stands and cameras where you want, and hunt by yourself or with whoever you choose to invite.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> I guess your SOL.....
> 
> Now go crawl back under your rock.
> 
> marty


Why tell me to crawl under a rock? You are the one that started a thread to ruining the rep of a outfitter that most likely did not have it coming. Why because they got to hunt a spot you also got to hunt?

You said they only paid $50 they said they paid more than $50. - Where did you get the $50 dollars from?

You said that they were told to call you. They said they were not told that, but instead were told you already had killed your doe and buck so were mostly through hunting for the year and did not even have a number to call you. Why should some believe they are lying about that?





zap said:


> Maybe the guy lost his job and does not have the money to buy new boots.:mg:
> :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> marty


Why is it ok to lie and get a free pair of boots from Cabelas if you lose your job? Steal from the rich and give to the poor?

Maybe I am not the one that needs to crawl under their rock?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Lonestar63 said:


> I have no dogs in this fight, as i don't know either party. I will say this, i trust MOST Outfitters as far as i can throw them.
> 
> I'm sure there's some reputable Outfitters. They are outnumbered by those that are more interested in your checkbook than whether or not you kill a trophy buck, and this in no way shape or form implies anything about the Outfitter on this thread, as i don't know them.
> 
> ...




But he has a lot of post and and you know on AT the more post you have means the more you know:wink:


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

RTHRBHNTN said:


> you do realize the text in blue was a quote that marty pulled off of graigs list don't you,,,,,,as said before, this really is a train wreck and you just can't look away.... amazing
> dan


read up a few posts from your post. . . I already acknowledged that. . . yes it is a train wreck. . .


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> I have no dogs in this fight, as i don't know either party. I will say this, i trust MOST Outfitters as far as i can throw them.
> 
> I'm sure there's some reputable Outfitters. They are outnumbered by those that are more interested in your checkbook than whether or not you kill a trophy buck, and this in no way shape or form implies anything about the Outfitter on this thread, as i don't know them.
> 
> ...


Yup, my best buck is a gun kill...186.
Only four bucks and eight does my first two seasons with a bow, biggest 140 smallest 130.

I have never refered to myself as anything but a beginning bowhunter, learning something new every time I hunt, and I hope that never changes.

There was no lack of communication, the outfitter never told the landowner he was outfitting, he lied to the landowner, and I did talk to him on the phone before I ever got near the property...when I called him while I was en route to Kansas from Missouri.....he basically told me to piss off.
His version sounds nice but it is far from the truth.
I am on very good terms with the landowner and always have been.
I did around 1400.00 of labor and materials work on their driveway for the right to solely hunt that property for two seasons.

End of story.

marty


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

zap said:


> I posted no lies. :angel:
> 
> I started a thread about the incident, "Nervy farmer" last November of December.
> 
> marty


I for some reason thought this sounded familiar!


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

> still with Marty on this one.


Me too.



> I have permission to hunt there this year, do you?


OWNED!! Perhaps the most telling fact in this whole debate.



> they payed them 50.00 and were going to take people to hunt for what like 2500 or 3000 not quite equal


Taking advantage of an old couple who have no clue of the true value of the hunting rights to their land is seen as just shrewd business by the anti Marty guys but returning some clothes to Cabelas makes you Hitler. Strange ethics you pro outfitter guys have there. 



> If I have sole hunting rights on a property and I find a trail cam, you can bet I'm taking it down.


I lease 400 acres that adjoins my families land. If I find your trail camera on it you can rest assured that it won't be safely waiting at the land owners house for you to pick it up. If you get it back you will need a boat, a grappling hook and a detailed description from me as to the exact section of the Alabama River I threw it in. 



> but your OP said that you hunted with them once, and will never do it again.


No that's what the quote from another hunter on Craig's list said. Reading skills, they're important! 



> I have no dogs in this fight, as I don't know either party. I will say this, I trust MOST Outfitters as far as I can throw them.


Lonestar63 and I have had some disagreements before but on that point we are in complete agreement. 

If I were a judge and had to decide a case between two parties based only on their stories with no supporting evidence for either one, and one was a kleptomaniac, nazi, lesbian, hooker with a history of drug abuse and the other one was an outfitter, I'd rule in favor of the hooker with about a 90% degree of certainty that she was the one most likely telling the truth.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Basically all I got from this thread, was that this world is MESSED up.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

o wow i leave for 3 hours this thread grows 4 pages go figure...........



marty am i on your Christmas card list :angel:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

dutch07 said:


> o wow i leave for 3 hours this thread grows 4 pages go figure...........
> 
> 
> 
> marty am i on your Christmas card list :angel:


Only if you say that I am a legend. :tongue:

marty


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry to say I just read this entire thread.. I need to get a life.

That being said. For those of you who think SOME outfitters don't do things like this are sorely mistaken. It happens around here also. We had an outfitter with leases all over (none where I could hunt) that pushed issues with landowners. He would trespass and walk all over people around them just to get their "clients" on deer. I know not all outfitters are like this, but I think the pressure they are under lends itself to this kind of behavior. I am not sure who is right on this subject. I tend to believe ZAPS story as it sounds strangely familiar. There needs to be far more regulations put on outfitters to keep them on the straight and narrow. Also, hunters who book hunts have to realize it is hunting. If you don't see anything, then it was just hunting. You were the one who spent upwards of $4000 to hunt a whitetail, not "kill" one. I have never been on a guided whitetail hunt, but have been on bear hunts that were $2500 where I didn't see a bear for 5 out of six days. I didn't get mad, I enjoyed the experience and went back the next year. If the outfitter treats you right and tries hard that should be good enough. The expectations are far to great for something called a "hunt".. Anyway sorry for the ramble post..


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

Marty, your a legend,,,,nothing fancy, just a simple card will do.
dan


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Did ole redruff get distracted with something else?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

RTHRBHNTN said:


> Marty, your a legend,,,,nothing fancy, just a simple card will do.
> dan


:wink:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Did ole redruff get distracted with something else?


He is looking for proof that I am not a legend...... :darkbeer:

The other trool is under his rock. :wink:

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Only if you say that I am a legend. :tongue:
> 
> marty


*you are such a legend marty!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

dutch07 said:


> *you are such a legend marty!!!!!!!!*


Your in. :thumbs_up

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Your in. :thumbs_up
> 
> marty


:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

zap said:


> He is looking for proof that I am not a legend...... :darkbeer:
> 
> The other trool is under his rock. :wink:
> 
> marty


I don't know if you meant to say trool or not, but I like it.:thumbs_up


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I don't know if you meant to say trool or not, but I like it.:thumbs_up


hows it going sneaky??


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> He is looking for proof that I am not a legend...... :darkbeer:
> 
> The other trool is under his rock. :wink:
> 
> marty


I assume your refering to me. I was looking through my hunting stuff for anything I have worn out that I can take back for a refund. I do have some clothes that I have out grown.

You should check the other thread you really got hammer over there! Someone asked if you returned your kid dirty diapers when he was younger.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> I assume your refering to me. I was looking through my hunting stuff for anything I have worn out that I can take back for a refund. I do have some clothes that I have out grown.
> 
> You should check the other thread you really got hammer over there! Someone asked if you returned your kid dirty diapers when he was younger.


Since you've had your rear handed to you on this thread, you're going to resort to bringing up another thread? So sad. Try again!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

dutch07 said:


> hows it going sneaky??


It's going. Just watching the tides turn.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Since you've had your rear handed to you on this thread, you're going to resort to bringing up another thread? So sad. Try again!


I would bet more agree with me than you think. Lots of people are tried of paying others way.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Did ole redruff get distracted with something else?


Had to look away! Couldn't stand the glare off Marty's halo!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, what a mess. 

I really feel bad for the land owner in this situation. I picture an old sweet couple who tried being courteous to 2 different parties. Maybe they really thought you were done hunting and just wanted to do a nice gesture.I don't know, because I wasn't there. 

I'm not a jump to conclusions guy. I like to hear all the facts and make an informed decision. The details are so murky that it's hard to know what really transpired. Oh well.. sounds like the outfitter has left the property, so the biggest problem is solved.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

redruff said:


> Had to look away! Couldn't stand the glare off Marty's halo!


Now ya did it! No Christmas card for you. 


Maybe a Cabela's gift card though.


----------



## 10's Only (Aug 14, 2009)

The Legend of Marty:

"The Man who Cried Deer"

10's Only


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> I would bet more agree with me than you think. Lots of people are tried of paying others way.


That's one of the weakest arguments I've ever heard. Here's why...

It is Cabela's return policy. It's their store, their policy, their decision.
They told him he could return it, under those circumstances, on a pro-rated condition.
If that drives up their prices, then that is their choice. You get what you pay for. In this case, you are paying for an above average return policy.
If the prices are too high for you, then shop somewhere that doesn't have such an excellent return policy. 

It really is that simple.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> Had to look away! Couldn't stand the glare off Marty's halo!


There you are.

So, you called Zap a liar, and it's pretty much been proven that he is not...regarding the pro rating with Cabela's.

Care to apologize?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

10's Only said:


> The Legend of Marty:
> 
> "The Man who Cried Deer"
> 
> 10's Only


You remind me of the little chihuahua that's nipping the heels of two pit bulls fighting.

Care to actually join the discussion? Or are you just going to sit back in the nose-bleed section and keep taking little pot shots at Zap?


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> That's one of the weakest arguments I've ever heard. Here's why...
> 
> It is Cabela's return policy. It's their store, their policy, their decision.
> They told him he could return it, under those circumstances, on a pro-rated condition.
> ...


There policy is to give their customers the benefit of the doubt, it gives customers security if the make a purchase someone is standing behind it, it encourages people to buy gifts for love ones know if it can be returned. They count on the large majority of their customers having honor and not take taking advantage of them. Buying something knowing you are going to return when done with it is taking advantage of their policy. Because of people like this is why cabelas recently change their policy to 90 days.

It really is that simple.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

GobblerDown said:


> Hell no I won't apologize.
> 
> He takes advantage of Cabelas return policy. What he does, does not pass my smell test. I would call what he does no class. You said you called and were told they will pro rated- some one else said they called and they said they won't. That not the point anyway. Just because they let people get away with it does not make it right. You really have so little of a moral compass you can't see the differance between returning a pair of boots that did not hold up at all and returning them and buying stuff for a kid with the intention of return after they out grow. I have a seven year and would never consider doing something like that. Even if a employee of the store willing to go along with it is wrong.
> 
> ...


So you really have so little of a moral compass that you think that being upfront and honest with a retailer (he never told them anything but "he outgrew them") regarding their return policy is a much bigger travesty then running your mouth about a man you don't know, calling him out as a liar and then saying "that's not the point anyway" when you're shown to be wrong??? That's awesome.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

this will solve the whole thread gobblerdown is ******ed and does not know what he is talking about.:wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> There you are.
> 
> So, you called Zap a liar, and it's pretty much been proven that he is not...regarding the pro rating with Cabela's.
> 
> Care to apologize?


"Hell no I won't apologize."


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> There policy is to give their customers the benefit of the doubt, it gives customers security if the make a purchase someone is standing behind it, it encourages people to buy gifts for love ones know if it can be returned. They count on the large majority of their customers having honor and not take taking advantage of them. Buying something knowing you are going to return when done with it is taking advantage of their policy. Because of people like this is why cabelas recently change their policy to 90 days.
> 
> It really is that simple.


He asked them if he could return it when his kid outgrows it! THEY SAID YES. 

What do you not understand about that?


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

redruff said:


> "Hell no I won't apologize."


but you were proven wrong after you called him a liar....


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> "Hell no I won't apologize."


Well, that's disappointing. 

You said he lied, and he did not. You are okay with that?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> but you were proven wrong after you called him a liar....


Ha ha ha ha ha, that is funny. Not because it's true but because you think there is a possibility that there might be an apology. That takes a real man to admit he was wrong.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> He asked them if he could return it when his kid outgrows it! THEY SAID YES.
> 
> What do you not understand about that?


Actually when I said to the salesman/manager that it was alot to spend on stuff the kid would outgrow in less than a year they TOLD me to bring it back and get it pro rated.

But that all gets lost by the haters....

Ya'll need to get a life....

See ya.......

marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Well, that's disappointing.
> 
> You said he lied, and he did not. You are okay with that?


guess he is.............


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

zap said:


> Actually when I said to the salesman/manager that it was alot to spend on stuff the kid would outgrow in less than a year they TOLD me to bring it back and get it pro rated.
> 
> But that all gets lost by the haters....
> 
> ...


thats why we have a yard sale once a year :mg::mg::mg:

why dont people get it?


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I just reread the outfitters last response,had zap already got his buck and doe?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

173BC said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha, that is funny. Not because it's true but because you think there is a possibility that there might be an apology. That takes a real man to admit he was wrong.


takes a real man to stand up to what he knows is right!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Someone once said that honor isn't about making the right choices; it's about dealing with the consequences.

A few here have shown their true character by dealing with the consequences so poorly.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I have seen and heard of countless women who buy a prom dress for their daughter,...send them to prom,...then return the dress they do it for a wedding or what-ever ,...If Cabelas offered a pro-rated return and/or refund,...thats their problem,..not Marty's,...it certainly isnt his fault for taking advantage of their offer. My wife used to work retail,....people would buy fancy dishes,...have their Thanksgiving dinner,..then return them,...It all boils down to store return policies. Smart move Marty,....:thumbs_up


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

How about all you scammers do what I do...
Pay for the stuff for your kid..when he outgrows it..send it to a fellow AT'er with kids at YOUR expense...

As Marty says...a couple of you are off the list!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> takes a real man to stand up to what he knows is right!


Often times what is right is admitting that you were wrong.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Often times what is right is admitting that you were wrong.


im 14 and i know when to admit im wrong and this guy is an adult and still doesn't??????????

that speaks volumes about your character


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Often times what is right is admitting that you were wrong.


Now there is the pot calling the kettle.....

What are you goggling philosophical quotes or something?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

zap said:


> Actually when I said to the salesman/manager that it was alot to spend on stuff the kid would outgrow in less than a year they TOLD me to bring it back and get it pro rated.
> 
> But that all gets lost by the haters....
> 
> ...


Wow. So it was THEIR idea, even. 

You know, Marty, they are digging their hole deep enough on their own. You don't have to help them out by tossing out another fact.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> Actually when I said to the salesman/manager that it was alot to spend on stuff the kid would outgrow in less than a year they TOLD me to bring it back and get it pro rated.
> 
> But that all gets lost by the haters....
> 
> ...


So if I stop by the gas station go in and get a candy bar, bag of chips, and a coke. The guy working in the station for $8 a hours says don't worry about paying the owner can afford it. That is ok?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> Now there is the pot calling the kettle.....
> 
> What are you goggling philosophical quotes or something?


Only thing I goggled was GD's avatar.

I did Google that first quote, though. Pretty good, huh? Not sure who said it.

The one you quoted, however, I came up with all by myself. You inspired me.:thumbs_up


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You inspired me.:thumbs_up


That scares me!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

GobblerDown said:


> So if I stop by the gas station go in and get a candy bar, bag of chips, and a coke. The guy working in the station for $8 a hours says don't worry about paying the owner can afford it. That is ok?


Only if you ask for a two for one deal at the same price.......

Get a life.

marty


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

GobblerDown said:


> So if I stop by the gas station go in and get a candy bar, bag of chips, and a coke. The guy working in the station for $8 a hours says don't worry about paying the owner can afford it. That is ok?


The owner of the station hired the guy to represent his business. If he says it's okay, then that is up to him and his boss.

What you fail to realize is that often times the owner does tell the employees to do things like that. It's good for business. It keeps people coming back.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Someone once said that honor isn't about making the right choices; it's about dealing with the consequences.
> 
> A few here have shown their true character by dealing with the consequences so poorly.


i agree,I also know the difference between right and wrong.and not to follow someone blindly


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> That scares me!


It should.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> thats why we have a yard sale once a year :mg::mg::mg:
> 
> why dont people get it?


See a yard sale it a ethical way to get a little out of stuff you have outgrown or no longer have use for.



dutch07 said:


> im 14 and i know when to admit im wrong and this guy is an adult and still doesn't??????????
> 
> that speaks volumes about your character


If your 14 ask your parent why they have a yard sale instead of taking the stuff selling in yard sale back to where they bought it. Better yet show them the thread where Zap talks about returning out grown items and see if they agree.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> i agree,I also know the difference between right and wrong.and not to follow someone blindly


That's good. I was beginning to worry about you.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I was sorta hoping for the largest mass banning ever on AT...
I'll make bumper sticks...
"I'm a permabanned member of AT!"


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

TIME OUT! I don't wanna miss nothing, gota go use the restroom, I'll be rite back.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5xhcCOVpJY


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

when do we get our own subforum?


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

could zap answer my question ,post #439


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

redruff said:


> takes a real man to stand up to what he knows is right!


I agree with that too, but two wrongs don't make a right. I'm not saying he was wrong in the first place either. If he told them straight up why he was returning them, and they did the return, where is the problem? Honestly? He was honest, they returned it, both parties had a smile on their faces when it was all said and done. I'm sure that clothing aside, this zap guy probably spends a pile of money on other things at cabelas and they don't say "well because you spend so much of your money here, and we're making 45% on all your purchases, we want you to have your next purchase at cost". They don't, but they appreciate his buisness and were willing to do the return for him. I bite my tongue most times but in this particular thread, I just didn't see the wrong in the return part. I know what it's like to be called a liar, then prove myself right, then have the name caller not be man enough to admit he was wrong. It showed me what type of man he wasn't.

I don't care what you do, but if people are sayin they were raised better than that, prove it, otherwise look in the mirror when your name calling.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

This thread is almost as good as the boner thread. All we need is for someone to say something bad about Obama and we will be rolling right along.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, proceed I'm back!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No one on here would return anything.....
But the racks in the bargain cave were always overflowing with returned clothes.

It all magically appeared.

I call alot of BS on here.

And redruf, gobbeler and beast are definately not getting christmas cards.....
You guys talk alot of chit, then when your proved wrong just talk some more chit.

Pretty sad.....

marty


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i love this thread i have never got into it with as many people as i have on this one thread lol


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

173BC said:


> I agree with that too, but two wrongs don't make a right. I'm not saying he was wrong in the first place either. If he told them straight up why he was returning them, and they did the return, where is the problem? Honestly? He was honest, they returned it, both parties had a smile on their faces when it was all said and done. I'm sure that clothing aside, this zap guy probably spends a pile of money on other things at cabelas and they don't say "well because you spend so much of your money here, and we're making 45% on all your purchases, we want you to have your next purchase at cost". They don't, but they appreciate his buisness and were willing to do the return for him. I bite my tongue most times but in this particular thread, I just didn't see the wrong in the return part. I know what it's like to be called a liar, then prove myself right, then have the name caller not be man enough to admit he was wrong. It showed me what type of man he wasn't.
> 
> I don't care what you do, but if people are sayin they were raised better than that, prove it, otherwise look in the mirror when your name calling.


Call me what ya want and think of me any way you want. Do you really think I care what non ethical sheep think?


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

lee martin said:


> This thread is almost as good as the boner thread. All we need is for someone to say something bad about Obama and we will be rolling right along.


Obama sucks! :tongue:


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

what happened to zap being done with this thread?????????


looks like he lied to me where's my appology?? since so many of you are calling for an appology???

i never called him a liar i just said he has pi** poor morals and ethics.. and it looks like i am still right about that.. 

was he present when the outfitter and the lo spoke? did he get a copy of the contract?

you say one thing about the outfitter they say another and with your core morals i can see you throwing a poor me pitty party trying to tarnish someones rep. and make yourself look good..



btw. my son and i have outgrown some clothes. 2 pairs of boots. a stand i don't use anymore and a blind if i send them to you can you take them in for me and send me the store credit for me??

i know i would feel way to embarrassed to walk in there with some old stinking hunting clothes and boots and ask for some money back.. what kind of person does that? if you are wearing the stuff hunting it is getting muddy stinky, bloody and who knows what else then go and try to push it off on me so i have to pay more because of ppl like you..

DID YOU VOTE FOR OBAMA???


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

again when you start sending your used clothing to members on here for nothing so their kids can use them we'll talk..:darkbeer:

Did you guys go vote?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

redruff said:


> Call me what ya want and think of me any way you want. Do you really think I care what non ethical sheep think?


Now you call another person a name because their opinion does not jive with yours.

That shows alot of character.

:thumbs_do

marty


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

zap said:


> No one on here would return anything.....
> But the racks in the bargain cave were always overflowing with returned clothes.
> 
> It all magically appeared.
> ...


you say i talk a lot of chit, yet it takes a act of god to get any of you to answer a question.maybe when your done patting each other on the back you could try to follow along.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

zap said:


> No one on here would return anything.....
> But the racks in the bargain cave were always overflowing with returned clothes.
> 
> It all magically appeared.
> ...



i hope i still am getting a christmas card from you Marty


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

lee martin said:


> This thread is almost as good as the boner thread. All we need is for someone to say something bad about Obama and we will be rolling right along.


look at my post around 200


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

couple more tid pits needs answered 
was the corn pile really put under marty's stand or under the gun stand 80-100yrds away ?
was marty's season over when this happened?
can a 130" be the reason this all happened?

can you use a bow to hunt with even if it's gun season?

was the outfitter going to hunt there himself or sell it off!

"these are questions the jury submitted to the judge"






















"


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

zap said:


> Now you call another person a name because their opinion does not jive with yours.
> 
> That shows alot of character.
> 
> ...


Now that right there is funny!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> No one on here would return anything.....
> But the racks in the bargain cave were always overflowing with returned clothes.
> 
> It all magically appeared.
> ...


Was I proved wrong?

+80% don't think so. I even included the pro rated part and that you told them that you were returning because your kid out grew. You should go climb under a rock and stay there for a while.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1286659


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

redruff said:


> Call me what ya want and think of me any way you want. Do you really think I care what non ethical sheep think?


You were publicly calling a man a liar, which you had no problem with, then it was proven he wasn't lying, then I pointed out the fact that it takes a real man to publicly admit he was wrong, especially when he was publically bashing someone wrongfully, then you call me a sheep? I have no more attachment to you than I do to zap, I was just calling it how I see it, but you seem meaner than zap, plus he never called me a sheep. I'm sorry if you don't feel it right to admit you were wrong and move on, but calling me a sheep? That's just baaaaaad.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Was I proved wrong?
> 
> +80% don't think so. I even included the pro rated part and that you told them that you were returning because your kid out grew. You should go climb under a rock and stay there for a while.


yes you were


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

WEEGEE said:


> couple more tid pits needs answered
> was the corn pile really put under marty's stand or under the gun stand 80-100yrds away ?
> was marty's season over when this happened?
> can a 130" be the reason this all happened?
> ...


if you can get a anwer out of him your doing better than i can.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> look at my post around 200


Hey Dutch

You seem like a smart kid, lets see some critical thinking from a 14 year old. Answer my question in post 455


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

173BC said:


> You were publicly calling a man a liar, which you had no problem with, then it was proven he wasn't lying, then I pointed out the fact that it takes a real man to publicly admit he was wrong, especially when he was publically bashing someone wrongfully, then you call me a sheep? I have no more attachment to you than I do to zap, I was just calling it how I see it, but you seem meaner than zap, plus he never called me a sheep. I'm sorry if you don't feel it right to admit you were wrong and move on, but calling me a sheep? That's just baaaaaad.


can i borrow some of your wool for the winter ill be cold???????? :wink: just kidding


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Hey Dutch
> 
> You seem like a smart kid, lets see some critical thinking from a 14 year old. Answer my question in post 455


so other people can use them and to make a little extra $$$ exactly why marty took his back


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

where's marty now???

still waiting on my appology and answer from post 470


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

WEEGEE said:


> couple more tid pits needs answered
> was the corn pile really put under marty's stand or under the gun stand 80-100yrds away? My stand.
> was marty's season over when this happened? NOcan a 130" be the reason this all happened? Thats a big deer to the outfitter:wink:
> 
> ...


:darkbeer:


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> so other people can use them and to make a little extra $$$ exactly why marty took his back


But the question is why a garage sale *instead* of return to store of purchase.

Bet you won't discuss this with your parents. You might not like their answer.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

redruff said:


> Call me what ya want and think of me any way you want. Do you really think I care what non ethical sheep think?


You called a man a liar, and it was proven that he is not. You still have not offered up an apology.

Who are you to preach about ethics?


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> But the question is why a garage sale *instead* of return to store of purchase.
> 
> Bet you won't discuss this with your parents. You might not like their answer.


one reason is were 150 miles to any big outlet sore so we dont have the convenience of going there


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

my post must be invincible to zap he has a hard time answering mt post?? 


and he keeps avoiding answering the question about if he had harvested a couple deer previously or not is he trying to over bag huh that would be ethical


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

dutch07 said:


> can i borrow some of your wool for the winter ill be cold???????? :wink: just kidding


I find it very amusing that now I'm some troll after X number of posts...
I strongly suggest you go back up and read EVERY post!
You guys need to shift the blame...have at it!

I suggest you go back and consider who, what, why and when this thread was even started.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> Was I proved wrong?
> 
> +80% don't think so. I even included the pro rated part and that you told them that you were returning because your kid out grew. You should go climb under a rock and stay there for a while.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1286659


A poll proves nothing other than people have opinions and guess what opinions are like buttholes everybody's got one so as Marty said earlier go back under your rock and stay there a while


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> if you can get a anwer out of him your doing better than i can.


You ask for an answer. We ask for an apology.

Looks like both parties will be disappointed.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You called a man a liar, and it was proven that he is not. You still have not offered up an apology.
> 
> Who are you to preach about ethics?




well your buddy marty still hasn't offered up an appology to me?? so how can you harp on someone else???



he told me he was done replying to this thread but yet he's here replying so yep he lied


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You ask for an answer. We ask for an apology.
> 
> Looks like both parties will be disappointed.


WE? how do you figure into this?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> well your buddy marty still hasn't offered up an appology to me?? so how can you harp on someone else???
> 
> 
> 
> he told me he was done replying to this thread but yet he's here replying so yep he lied


Dude quit acting so childish Marty owes you nothing quit your *****ing and go somewhere else


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

please marty answer my question for post 470 i have it all boxed up and ready to go


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

ohiobow said:


> my post must be invincible to zap he has a hard time answering mt post??


He may have better things to do than answer your juvenile posts. Is it really a big deal that he said that he was done with this thread, yet he came back to defend his name being dragged through the mud?




> and he keeps avoiding answering the question about if he had harvested a couple deer previously or not is he trying to over bag huh that would be ethical


Try that again in English, and maybe someone will answer you.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> A poll proves nothing other than people have opinions and guess what opinions are like buttholes everybody's got one so as Marty said earlier go back under your rock and stay there a while


and the only opinions that count are who's?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Dude quit acting so childish Marty owes you nothing quit your *****ing and go somewhere else


but you guys aren't acting childish at all by asking or demanding an appology for the other ppl you think lied yep makes good sense to me that you and old zap would be friends maybe you will take the stuff back to cabela's for me


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> can i borrow some of your wool for the winter ill be cold???????? :wink: just kidding


Cold in Georgia? Dude, you need to spend an evening in a tree in the middle of November in northern Alberta. I wish I was a sheep. 

PS, redruff, that is the first time I've ever been called a sheep and I'm not sure how to take it. At first I laughed but then I thought you were just tryin to be mean.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

redruff said:


> I find it very amusing that now I'm some troll after X number of posts...
> I strongly suggest you go back up and read EVERY post!
> You guys need to shift the blame...have at it!
> 
> I suggest you go back and consider who, what, why and when this thread was even started.


This thread was started because an outfitter lied to an old couple.
Used the fact that he knew them from church since he was young to get permission to hunt and then was going to sell it off.
Gave then $50.00 for a $3000.00 hunt.


But your OK with that.

marty


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> He may have better things to do than answer your juvenile posts. Is it really a big deal that he said that he was done with this thread, yet he came back to defend his name being dragged through the mud?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can't read what i posted you better stay out of arizona..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> WE? how do you figure into this?


We, as in all of the guys with an open mind. I'm not asking for an apology FOR me. I'm asking for an apology for Zap.

It may be tough for you, but do try to realize that a person can ask for an apology on behalf of someone else.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

beast said:


> and the only opinions that count are who's?


my opinion counts no more than the next guys but policy is policy regardless if yall like it or not get over it


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

ohiobow said:


> if you can't read what i posted you better stay out of arizona..


You really should pay more attention to your English teacher.

How old are you, anyway?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> but you guys aren't acting childish at all by asking or demanding an appology for the other ppl you think lied yep makes good sense to me that you and old zap would be friends maybe you will take the stuff back to cabela's for me


Number 1 i havent ask or demanded a apology from any one and 2 i wont take that stuff back to Cabela's for you but come on down to South Carolina and ill put it some where for you


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> We, as in all of the guys with an open mind. I'm not asking for an apology FOR me. I'm asking for an apology for Zap.
> 
> It may be tough for you, but do try to realize that a person can ask for an apology on behalf of someone else.


You have to understand, Sneaky is an ethical person.
As such he does not like other folks called names and then when the name callers are proven wrong he expects them to be man enough to apalogize.
Thats the ethical thing to do.

But you probably would not understand that.
Its a MAN thing.

marty


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm old enough.. 


it's getting late the internet nija's are showing up.. you must be pretty bad azz to make threats all the way from sc..


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> We, as in all of the guys with an open mind. I'm not asking for an apology FOR me. I'm asking for an apology for Zap.
> 
> It may be tough for you, but do try to realize that a person can ask for an apology on behalf of someone else.


if i thought i was wrong i would,I still believe the outfitter in this case.and far as the return thing, I think its wrong to do that,EVEN if the store allows it.so what would you like a apology for?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

beast said:


> if i thought i was wrong i would,I still believe the outfitter in this case.and far as the return thing, I think its wrong to do that,EVEN if the store allows it.so what would you like a apology for?


for hurting his poor little feelings you know it's a man thing.. and you better stay out of sc making post like that


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

173BC said:


> Cold in Georgia? Dude, you need to spend an evening in a tree in the middle of November in northern Alberta. I wish I was a sheep.
> 
> PS, redruff, that is the first time I've ever been called a sheep and I'm not sure how to take it. At first I laughed but then I thought you were just tryin to be mean.


i was kidding fell free to change hunting places at any time


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

ohiobow said:


> for hurting his poor little feelings you know it's a man thing.. and you better stay out of sc making post like that


you trying to make me laugh?:teeth:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> i'm old enough..
> 
> 
> it's getting late the internet nija's are showing up.. you must be pretty bad azz to make threats all the way from sc..


Well then tell where at in Ohio are you ill come on up there and show you just how bad i am


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> for hurting his poor little feelings you know it's a man thing.. and you better stay out of sc making post like that


And you want to call somebody else out but to me it looks like you think your some Bad Azz yourself


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

zap said:


> This thread was started because an outfitter lied to an old couple.
> Used the fact that he knew them from church since he was young to get permission to hunt and then was going to sell it off.
> Gave then $50.00 for a $3000.00 hunt.
> 
> ...


You say the outfitter lied and they say you lied. 

Maybe they did, maybe you did, maybe you both did, maybe you both think you are right.

But you started this fight with them at least on AT. Remember- He Who is Without Sin Cast the First Stone. You cast the first stone on here.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

What the hell is this thread about anyways?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow...this thread is still going? Just read over the last page after I left it last night at like 220 something posts and it's still the same arguments from the same people. Must be slow times all over the country. I'm just thinking, merely speculation, that alot of you don't pay much attention when your wives/girlfriends return stuff to stores all the time for various reasons yet you are still going on about returning some kid's clothes to Cabelas. I for one can't wait for the season to start so I can follow people's hunting success threads and not online pi$$ing matches.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

beast said:


> so what would you like a apology for?


Nothing. It wouldn't really matter at this point. We are pretty much at a dead end. What needs to be known is known. Characters have been revealed. I suspect this thread will be locked when I wake. If it's not, then I'll respond. Good night, y'all. May you all sleep well tonight.....if your conscience allows you.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

gun870guy said:


> What the hell is this thread about anyways?


It seems that a few members are jealous that I am a legend are they are not.:wink:

marty


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

zap said:


> It seems that a few members are jealous that I am a legend are the are not.:wink:
> 
> marty


I'm sorry you think your a legend...how that for a apology?:wink:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

zap said:


> It seems that a few members are jealous that I am a legend are the are not.:wink:
> 
> marty


I've had a few beers... is this really worth trying to focus on? If you say you got assed over by an outfitter.. I'd buy that... happens more than once...:thumbs_up


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

beast said:


> I'm sorry you think your a legend...how that for a apology?:wink:


he is an legend :wink:


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

In this whole thread, the only person I had a problem with was the guy saying he was gonna send a 6'3" wrestler over to rough someone up, because that I knew as fact. I don't know zap, or the outfitter or the land owners so all I could do was have my opinion of who was right(which I kept to myself). I didn't know for sure who was lying so I kept my mouth shut. Then uncleray came up with facts and phone numbers to prove that zap wasn't lying. I had some fool on AT calling me a liar before, then I proved I wasn't and the guy still was tryin to bash me. I figure him to be quite the piece of work, a joke. I wonder how many people thought GD was a crook and never sent that dirtbag a bow, called him a thief and then apologized once they found out he wasn't the thief. 

I don't care who does what here, but personally I try not to bash someone unless I know for sure they need a bashin. If someone tells me they can shoot a robinhood at 60yds on demand, I'm not gonna call them a liar because I'd feel stupid when they did it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

well im off to bed if they havent locked this thing up tommorow ill be back to argue some more in Marty's defense


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

zap said:


> It seems that a few members are jealous that I am a legend are the are not.:wink:
> 
> marty


2 more beers and I'll be a legend too...
The legend of... I clicked another thread and read some cheap review on Rage broadheads or something.. I gots to make poo.. I'll chat you fine cats up later


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

beast said:


> I'm sorry you think your a legend...how that for a apology?:wink:


No christmas card for you yet, but I figured you would not get it right the first time. 
Keep trying.

marty


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> he is an legend :wink:


X2 for that


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

gun870guy said:


> What the hell is this thread about anyways?


It's about 14 pages long, and at times probably as exciting as the beer your drinking, just not as satisfying. It's getting late, and I'm trying to stop reading/posting but this thread has me mesmerized. 

Sad really, it's Friday the 13th and this is what I'm doing? Man I'm getting old.... Or turning into a geek!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

173BC said:


> It's about 14 pages long, and at times probably as exciting as the beer your drinking, just not as satisfying. It's getting late, and I'm trying to stop reading/posting but this thread has me mesmerized.
> 
> Sad really, it's Friday the 13th and this is what I'm doing? Man I'm getting old.... Or turning into a geek!


Geek:angry:


J/K... I'm a geek too


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

173BC said:


> It's about 14 pages long, and at times probably as exciting as the beer your drinking, just not as satisfying. It's getting late, and I'm trying to stop reading/posting but this thread has me mesmerized.
> 
> Sad really, it's Friday the 13th and this is what I'm doing? Man I'm getting old.... Or turning into a geek!


LOL! I know how you feel. I have finaly after 2 nights, read every single post. :embara:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I totally just pulled some bacon out for tommorow... I got greasy naked bacon pics...:thumbs_up


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Lost Again!*

Well I'm so far behind again that I have to go to the first page to see what it is all about. I know both sides have got a few droptines and kickers helping out but this thread has basically boiled down to a Zap, Sneak, and Dutch against 
Gobbler, Beast, and Redruff thread. I love it.:thumbs_up:darkbeer::beer::cocktail: Please don't be offended if I have you on the wrong side cause I don't want to have to apologize.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Teams....*

Come on Scbowhunter and Ohiobow....If ya'll put forth just a little more effort then I think you will both make your respective team. I see some already with the forthought of statements containing "We".:thumbs_up


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Dang , Marty every thread you start ends up like a novel , you ever considered writing a book? I say screw the yo yo's man you have nothing to prove to anyone man , looking forward to the "Off to Missouri" Saga this fall , good hunting bud


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

phildaddy said:


> Come on Scbowhunter and Ohiobow....If ya'll put forth just a little more effort then I think you will both make your respective team. I see some already with the forthought of statements containing "We".:thumbs_up


I think they all went to the party next door, the agree or disagree place, gun870guy went there with his beer and is tellin it like it is. This has been one of the more entertaining nights on AT lately. I think I might go grab a cold beer and settle in for somemore entertainment.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

173BC said:


> I think they all went to the party next door, the agree or disagree place, gun870guy went there with his beer and is tellin it like it is. This has been one of the more entertaining nights on AT lately. I think I might go grab a cold beer and settle in for somemore entertainment.


Leave me and the beer out of this... I offer no condolances or helpful insight in any way.. I'm just here running my mouth cause my wife makes me feel inferior.





Probably also explains the beer.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

gun870guy said:


> Leave me and the beer out of this... I offer no condolances or helpful insight in any way.. I'm just here running my mouth cause my wife makes me feel inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have nothing against you or your beer and I never accused you of giving any useful information, but your posts have helped keep the threads entertaining. But now I feel like having a beer.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

173BC said:


> I have nothing against you or your beer and I never accused you of giving any useful information, but your posts have helped keep the threads entertaining. But now I feel like having a beer.


You're married to, eh?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

gun870guy said:


> You're married to, eh?


Yep:darkbeer:


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I was about ready for bed now I am thinking beer too.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm thinking this will be my last post on this thread, if you look at my post count vs the number of years that i have been a member here for quite sometime, and you'll see that i only post here on things i feel strongly about,ask a opinion about,or actually know something about.with that being said, I think this whole thing was mishandled from the get go.without facts and the way it was presented on this thread, i find the outfitters story more credible.all tho zap has a right to return products to cableas, I can not agree with his reasons for such returns.as for those who defended their friend i can respect that, i would hope mine would do the same.I refuse to give a apology for what i believe in.it never was a me vs them,it was my opinion vs zap.a opinion that I'm untitled to as is yours.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> I was about ready for bed now I am thinking beer too.


See, we may disagree on some things every now and then, but we're really probably not all that different. Like it or not I know we all have one thing in common, so I don't think anyone on AT is all that bad. 

My name is Kurt and I occasionally drink Bud.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

gun870guy said:


> You're married to, eh?


That dude is hilarious:cheers:

Phildaddy gets an honorable mention for another good laugh provided!

Good stuff!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

See, the interwebs just need more beer.....
Such dramatic bs packed into such a ******ed space... It's unimaginable that Al Gore let this waste of bandwidth go on as long as it did.


Wasted interweb bandwidth makes Al Gore cry ya know:beer:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

beast said:


> I'm thinking this will be my last post on this thread, if you look at my post count vs the number of years that i have been a member here for quite sometime, and you'll see that i only post here on things i feel strongly about,ask a opinion about,or actually know something about.with that being said, I think this whole thing was mishandled from the get go.without facts and the way it was presented on this thread, i find the outfitters story more credible.all tho zap has a right to return products to cableas, I can not agree with his reasons for such returns.as for those who defended their friend i can respect that, i would hope mine would do the same.I refuse to give a apology for what i believe in.it never was a me vs them,it was my opinion vs zap.a opinion that I'm untitled to as is yours.


Blah this I believe in that... We're pretty proud of ya... you gonna have a beer or go to bed?:beer:


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no dog in this this fight but I will say after 14 pages and almost 2 hrs. of reading that I have not once seen anywhere, where Zap has even slightly exaggerated in his post. Even when his previous ones from 1 yr. ago were brought up they match perfectly up to his present post. So i would have to go in favor of his story. IMO the land owner was wrong in giving them permission without contacting Marty first to make sure it was fine with him even though they told the outfitter to. Also, the outfitter "ASSUMED" he was done hunting from there story and put a stand next to his and poured out bait without even calling him to tell him. Morally that's pretty low IMO. Some bad decisions by the outfitter and assumtions. Hate this has happened and best to both of you this season.

For the debate about the cabelas and clothes, this IMO is no different than buying a house or truck at a very low to Zero interest that cost the company/lenders of the loan a cost in profit to help them in a bad economy where most are close to going under, and I'm guessing you would not buy a truck at 0% intrest or refinance your home if you can save 3-4% intrest on your home? Besides that it seems to me cabelas offers this as a win win for them! They sell and make x amount profit, then pro rate a return then sell again to make another x amount of profit to prosper themselves better. 



Zap if i call you a legend can I just recieve a bag of old hunting clothes instead of a card? I'm planning a trip to cabelas soon and need some new camo:boink: haha, j/k

Later,
Brandon


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

Welp After reading this whole thread all I can say is Marty's story never changes yet the dude who keeps defending the outfitter just is not very consistent with his words. Also after reading this I fear the democrats might be right in that hunters are illiterate. There is comprehension needed in reading which is why it is taught in schools. Reading words just is not enough as you must understand what you are reading also. The whole thing with Marty returning his kids clothes is not a big deal as cabelas does let you exchange clothes in that fashion or atleast they did. Saying Marty did something wrong by taking his kids clothes back for ones that fit is like saying its wrong to use the gift receipt to return a gift you got. Wonder how many of you actually get what I mean by that. I love all my fellow hunters as we all fight to keep our right to do what we love. Some are just very unethical and others cant see who the unethical ones are sadly.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Beware of this outfitter!!!*

been on this thread for the last 2 nights read everything,.And the winner is Marty...Good luck with your hunting land,I know how difficult it is to get and too keep...It maybe there one day and gone tomorrow...I think this could be a making of a book, and movie deal...I hope this thread is at it's end it's getting a little stale.....For the opponent's I give them an E for effort, but no cigar...Well maybe a butt...As for GOBBLERDOWN,I enjoyed your girl friend..I don't know why somebody hated it....GOOD NIGHT>>>>:I think i'll have 3 of them....darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I.am not going to read anymore I,am going to wait till it comes out as a movie:happy1:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

gun870guy said:


> Leave me and the beer out of this... I offer no condolances or helpful insight in any way.. I'm just here running my mouth cause my wife makes me feel inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

zap said:


> *It seems that a few members are jealous that I am a legend are they are not.:wink:*
> marty


check my post count/sign up date.... Your a rookie:tongue:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

gun870guy said:


> You're married to, eh?


Beer is for the outside in the daytime. At night when I come in to be "married" I have to go straight to the Grey Goose or Makers Mark.:cocktail:


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

I read it all. Marty is right.For the people that disagree, in the immortal words of Cartman, SCREW YOU GUYS.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

mikecs4life said:


> I read it all. Marty is right.For the people that disagree, in the immortal words of Cartman, SCREW YOU GUYS.


Yes and much like a lot of stuff on this thread; Cartman was fabricated.....:tongue::tongue::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

ohiobow said:


> what happened to zap being done with this thread?????????
> 
> 
> looks like he lied to me where's my appology?? since so many of you are calling for an appology???
> ...



Apparantly plenty of people do this. Have you been in a bargain cave at Cabela's? They are ussually packed full of stuff. And I guess anyone who has ever bought anything from the cave is perpetuating this return policy. In other industries, lets take home improvment for example The return's that are used are either thrown away or sent back to the manufacture, so they need to have a little stricter return policy. At the end of the day Cabela's is making money off these returns.

Your not paying more at cabela's to finance their return policy, they are making money off it (especially the prorated return). If you don't like the price go somewhere else.

So now that the original topic has all been put to bed you want to turn this into a political debate. This is a pretty rich one too. The right always wants to talk about free market and the "invisible hand" will decide what bussiness makes it and which fail. No one is mandating this this is free market right here. Cabela's has decided to do this to encourage people to shop their store as opposed to other stores, Cabela's is taking on the risk and cost. They may be passing that on to the consumer but you can shop BPS, Gander Mountain, or any number of other places for your sporting needs. This sounds like a very "conservative" thought process. Now if the government was subsidising cabela's returns you may have a leg to stand on but at this point you are really grasping at straws and looking foolish. 

As a side note Cabela's has also implemented a return policy that tracks returns through drivers license so they can stop people that are taking advantage of the system, like the guys cleaning boots at the car wash to take them back. I personally would hate having to break in a new pair every 6 months, I want some old trusties to stay with me for awhile.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well after 3-4 beers :darkbeer: i think that this thread was about.:darkbeer:

some outfitter bought some cabelas clothes for an old couple....

then marty returns them to cabelas...

he exchanged them for a cam card,the outfitter wanted...

the outfitter gave marty some corn for his duck ,or stand i mean...:darkbeer:

the old couple was mad because they thought the outfitter returned their clothes.......

they ran the outfitter off ,and marty got the cornhole ,i mean corn pile...

then some big dude came by and got $50 to kick somebody's azz:darkbeer:
i think it was somebody at cabelas,not sure:darkbeer:

is that about what happened:darkbeer: maybe that wineo in the corner knows more:darkbeer:


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

All this thread needs is for cornbelt to come up here and take-up for the outfitter.... And maybe throw some "boner" around.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

redruff said:


> Marty's post........verbatim!!!!
> 
> I doubt he "tried" to return the boots, I am sure that he did return the boots.
> They probably pro rated them according to their return policy.
> ...


Do you realize how sick in the head you sound? Do you believe that Marty would actually come into a thread, (over a year ago bear in mind) and just make up a story about returns that he had made at Cabelas? he didnt have to respond anything to that thread at all. So your insinuating that he decided to fabricate this entire story just so he could have something to type?

And P.S. I just got off the phone with Cabelas in Kansas city "yes we used to do pro-rated returns, but our return policy has changed, and now we only do it for "Cabelas brand clothing." 

So where is your argument?


----------



## GTR (Dec 31, 2003)

This all boils down to jealousy and not wanting to share a piece of hunting property.


GTR


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

GTR said:


> This all boils down to jealousy and not wanting to share a piece of hunting property.
> 
> 
> GTR


How many on here want to share their hunting property with folks they don't even know?

Sharing with someone else is one thing, sharing with 5, 10 maybe 15-20 guys is another.

We aren't talking about two guys wanting to hunt the same piece of land, we are talking about a guy hunitng it ant then an outfitter wanting to bring their clients (who knows how many) and hunt the same ground not even 100 yards away.

All those on AT that would just roll with the outfitter please stand up.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wrong. This is all about the direction this world is going......

You used to be able to have permission to hunt some land and that was good enough. Permission was enough reason to be humble and thank the lord for your opportunity.

Unfortunately, greed prevails in society today, and PERMISSION all of the sudden became OWNERSHIP, and people began CAPITALIZING on their PERMISSION by taking advantage of the goodwill of landowners who were none the wiser.

Im sure ZAP is frustrated, and although he may have gone about expressing his frustrations the wrong way, he echoes the feelings of alot of us who wish it was a little bit more like the old days again..........

Good luck this year fellas.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

173BC said:


> You were publicly calling a man a liar, which you had no problem with, then it was proven he wasn't lying, then I pointed out the fact that it takes a real man to publicly admit he was wrong, especially when he was publically bashing someone wrongfully, then you call me a sheep? I have no more attachment to you than I do to zap, I was just calling it how I see it, *but you seem meaner than zap,* plus he never called me a sheep. I'm sorry if you don't feel it right to admit you were wrong and move on, but calling me a sheep? That's just baaaaaad.


redruff---you steal a camera too?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> redruff---you steal a camera too?


Hey! I never called anyone a thief. Poachers are thieves, and anyone who condones poachers are no better. Thieves and liars I got no use for.... Oh ya and stupid people.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

beast said:


> if i thought i was wrong i would,I still believe the outfitter in this case.and far as the return thing, I think its wrong to do that,EVEN if the store allows it.so what would you like a apology for?


beast, redruff, and GobblerDown...... I can understand peoples opinions even if I don't agree with them but I'll never understand your stance on returning items to a retail store that allows it. Cabelas told Marty he could return the items for a pro-rated price when his son out grew them and you think he was wrong and unethical for doing it?

Cabelas is not in the business of losing money, they have a reason for allowing items to be returned. It could be getting the customer to shop in the store again, it could be they pay you $10 for a returned item and re sell it for $30. Even if they lost money on every return it's not the customers job to decide if the return policy is financially sound for that company.

If you think it's wrong to get a pro-rated price for returning an item when the store says it's ok to do so, do you think it's wrong to buy an item on sale for $40 when the original price was $50? I'm betting you have never walked up to the counter and said "I refuse to pay sale price for this item, I know better than the store owners how much money they need to make so I'm paying full price!" 

If Cabelas says I can return an item when my son out grows it and I can put the pro-rated money towards another item I'd be a fool not to. If you would rather give the item to someone that needs it kudos to you, but you shouldn't bash someone for doing things differently than you.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

173BC said:


> Hey! I never called anyone a thief. Poachers are thieves, and anyone who condones poachers are no better. Thieves and liars I got no use for.... Oh ya and stupid people.


Never said you did. You said he was meaner than zap, so I was just wondering if he was mean enough to steal someone's camera too.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Never said you did. You said he was meaner than zap, so I was just wondering if he was mean enough to steal someone's camera too.


I am... I'll steal a camera and turn it back into Cabelas in return for more Powerbelts...
I'm unethical, thats just how we roll here


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Never said you did. You said he was meaner than zap, so I was just wondering if he was mean enough to steal someone's camera too.


He called me a sheep man! Who knows what he's capable of!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You know what I think about this whole thing, it's pathetic. This should have never been brought to the internet in the first place. It was between the outfitter and the pissed off guy that pissed off the outfitter  . It should have stayed that way and now there's a bunch of grown men (and ungrown ones, pretty easy to tell) arguing about something that really doesn't matter to them AT ALL. It's starting to take me back to the gradeschool playground.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

173BC said:


> He called me a sheep man! Who knows what he's capable of!


lol


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Neeeeexxxxxxtttttttt!*

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

173BC said:


> He called me a sheep man! Who knows what he's capable of!


Is that so bbbbaaaaadddd?


----------



## brownmaniac (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be lying if I said that an outfitter that claims to have access to 30,000 acres tries to encroach on the measley 40 acres that I had permission to hunt. I would imagine that Marty probably worked his 40 acres, maybe planted some food plots or watched a few deer mature. Then an outfitter decides that it would be a good place for a client to rifle hunt.(Frigin Bogus there). Even if the outfitter did obtain permission it was unethical as hell to do that sittin on 30,000 acres. They the outfitte wanted a little piece to set up a gun stand just to keep the pressure of their bow land. There's not one single person on AT that wouldn't be pissed off if this happened to them. And what difference does it make in this case whether the dude took his frigin boots back or his kids huntin clothes.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> *You know what I think about this whole thing, it's pathetic. This should have never been brought to the internet in the first place.* It was between the outfitter and the pissed off guy that pissed off the outfitter  . It should have stayed that way and now there's a bunch of grown men (and ungrown ones, pretty easy to tell) arguing about something that really doesn't matter to them AT ALL. It's starting to take me back to the gradeschool playground.


And THIS, pretty much sums it all up........:thumbs_up


----------



## brownmaniac (Nov 20, 2006)

two and a half hours on a rainy Sat. morning to read this dissertation! It's been real and it's been fun......... But it ain't been real fun!!! Gotta go move a kid into college.....


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I think that'll do...'94


----------

